# Storia finita



## Ryoga74 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Stasera mia moglie mi ha confessato di essersi invaghita di un altro uomo.
Stiamo insieme da quasi 11 anni, di cui 7 da sposati, ovviamente come in tutte le coppie con alti e bassi. Ma fino a un mese fa avrei definito il nostro rapporto come granitico, indissolubile. 
Sì era creata una complicità davvero intensa, sia nella vita di tutti i giorni che dal punto di vista sessuale. 
Poi una serie di eventi apparentemente esterni al rapporto che hanno segnato entrambi sono stati il preludio per un lento quanto costante e irrimediabile distacco. Questo almeno da parte sua, visto che io avevo affrontato tale momento come una transizione inevitabile per qualsiasi rapporto di coppia e che una volta finito avrebbe reso ancor più saldo il nostro legame. 
Invece un mese fa ho cominciato a percepire qualcosa di più preoccupante: ai miei tentativi di dialogo dall'altra parte si è erto un muro (cosa mai successa prima) e la cosa e degenerata domenica scorsa con uno sfogo repentino di lei che chiedeva tempo e spazio per riflettere. Da sola.
Stasera è arrivata la "confessione": non mi ha ancora tradito carnalmente, ma dal mio punto di vista poco cambia. L'ho persa.
Sono ancora innamorato di lei, ma non ho intenzione di farmi illusioni e di cercare di ricucire il rapporto. 
Non voglio dare colpe esclusive a lei, se si è arrivati a questo punto anche dalla mia parte ci sono delle responsabilità, però chi sto comunque malissimo.
Mi sono iscritto a questo forum non per cercare conforto, ma per confrontarmi con persone che hanno affrontato situazioni similari e per instaurare un dialogo costruttivo al fine di rendermi capace di affrontare questo periodo nel migliore dei modi...


----------



## Nicka (12 Ottobre 2015)

Benvenuto.
Bè...che dire...l'invaghimento nel corso di una storia lunga ci può anche stare...
Capisco che sia doloroso, ma non è detto che sia finita...
Avete figli?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Stasera mia moglie mi ha confessato di essersi invaghita di un altro uomo.
> Stiamo insieme da quasi 11 anni, di cui 7 da sposati, ovviamente come in tutte le coppie con alti e bassi. Ma fino a un mese fa avrei definito il nostro rapporto come granitico, indissolubile.
> Sì era creata una complicità davvero intensa, sia nella vita di tutti i giorni che dal punto di vista sessuale.
> Poi una serie di eventi apparentemente esterni al rapporto che hanno segnato entrambi sono stati il preludio per un lento quanto costante e irrimediabile distacco. Questo almeno da parte sua, visto che io avevo affrontato tale momento come una transizione inevitabile per qualsiasi rapporto di coppia e che una volta finito avrebbe reso ancor più saldo il nostro legame.
> ...


Il mio consiglio è quello di mettere in chiaro e senza indugi la situazione. Per una serie di circostanze vi siete allontanati, per un certo verso il tradimento c'è stato ma non completo. Direi che una separazione ci può stare, separazione che serve ad entrambi a riflettere, non ad avere rapporti sessuali extra. Ma appunto una separazione che dia modo ad entrambi di parlarsi quando se ne sente la necessità, per chiarire, chiarirsi e comprendere se c'è da comprendere ed aggiustare se si può aggiustare. Alla fine se c'è da separarsi oppure ritentare un rapporto nella coppia sarà appunto lo scopo della separazione.

PS: Sono molto maligno, perchè mentre scrivevo pensavo al terzo incomodo fermo la ad aspettare l'eventuale separazione. Chissà se al terzo incomodo interessi la separazione vostra.


----------



## Divì (12 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Stasera mia moglie mi ha confessato di essersi invaghita di un altro uomo.
> Stiamo insieme da quasi 11 anni, di cui 7 da sposati, ovviamente come in tutte le coppie con alti e bassi. Ma fino a un mese fa avrei definito il nostro rapporto come granitico, indissolubile.
> Sì era creata una complicità davvero intensa, sia nella vita di tutti i giorni che dal punto di vista sessuale.
> Poi una serie di eventi apparentemente esterni al rapporto che hanno segnato entrambi sono stati il preludio per un lento quanto costante e irrimediabile distacco. Questo almeno da parte sua, visto che io avevo affrontato tale momento come una transizione inevitabile per qualsiasi rapporto di coppia e che una volta finito avrebbe reso ancor più saldo il nostro legame.
> ...


Perché? Hai forse avuto l'impressione che lei sia molto determinata sul fatto di voler chiudere con te?
Farsi illusioni e cercare di ricucire il rapporto non stanno sullo stesso piano.
Benvenuto e coraggio!


----------



## Juanpalambrond (12 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Stasera mia moglie mi ha confessato di essersi invaghita di un altro uomo.
> Stiamo insieme da quasi 11 anni, di cui 7 da sposati, ovviamente come in tutte le coppie con alti e bassi. Ma fino a un mese fa avrei definito il nostro rapporto come granitico, indissolubile.
> Sì era creata una complicità davvero intensa, sia nella vita di tutti i giorni che dal punto di vista sessuale.
> Poi una serie di eventi apparentemente esterni al rapporto che hanno segnato entrambi sono stati il preludio per un lento quanto costante e irrimediabile distacco. Questo almeno da parte sua, visto che io avevo affrontato tale momento come una transizione inevitabile per qualsiasi rapporto di coppia e che una volta finito avrebbe reso ancor più saldo il nostro legame.
> ...



Benvenuto. 
Intanto mi sento di dovermi togliere il cappello davanti a tua moglie. Se è vero che non ti ha ancora tradito carnalmente, ha dimostrato di avere gli attributi con questa confessione. Questa non è una cosa affatto comune, ma potrebbe voler dire che lei ha preso la sua decisione, lasciandoti fuori dai giochi senza neanche interpellarti. E da come argomenti sembra proprio che tu senta di averla persa. 
Il fatto è che lei ha preso la decisione per entrambi e ieri sera ha solo pensato di metterti al corrente della cosa. Ora, se una separazione ci deve essere, è bene che sia propedeutica al tuo comprendere ed accettare la situazione, non al suo sgravio di coscienza. 
Poi, come tutti ti stanno scrivendo qui, non tutto è perduto. Solo che da adesso in poi niente sarà come prima.


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> S*tasera mia moglie mi ha confessato di essersi invaghita di un altro uomo.*
> Stiamo insieme da quasi 11 anni, di cui 7 da sposati, ovviamente come in tutte le coppie con alti e bassi. Ma fino a un mese fa avrei definito il nostro rapporto come granitico, indissolubile.
> Sì era creata una complicità davvero intensa, sia nella vita di tutti i giorni che dal punto di vista sessuale.
> Poi una serie di eventi apparentemente esterni al rapporto che hanno segnato entrambi sono stati il preludio per un lento quanto costante e irrimediabile distacco. Questo almeno da parte sua, visto che io avevo affrontato tale momento come una transizione inevitabile per qualsiasi rapporto di coppia e che una volta finito avrebbe reso ancor più saldo il nostro legame.
> ...



Non è che se ti invaghisci di un altro uomo lasci il marito così.
Lo lasci perché non ci stai più bene, punto. 
E in questo caso non nomini l'altro uomo neppure sotto tortura.
Oppure l'altro uomo ce l'hai da un anno, ci scopi e hai scoperto che fatti i conti vuoi stare con lui.
E lasci il marito per l'altro. Certo, per dirlo anche qui ci vuole coraggio, a meno proprio di voler sancire la decisione presa in maniera irrevocabile.
Ma, diciamo, come te l'ha raccontata, sta in piedi a malapena.


----------



## Ryoga74 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> Bè...che dire...l'invaghimento nel corso di una storia lunga ci può anche stare...
> Capisco che sia doloroso, ma non è detto che sia finita...
> Avete figli?


Grazie [emoji4] 
No, non ne abbiamo avuti. Vi abbiamo provato, ma senza successo. Ed una delle cose che mi imputa è il non aver fatto alcuno sforzo per approfondire i motivi per cui non riusciamo a concepire. Lei ha fatto delle analisi preliminari, io non ho mai fatto analizzare il mio sperma...



Ultimo ha detto:


> Il mio consiglio è quello di mettere in chiaro e senza indugi la situazione. Per una serie di circostanze vi siete allontanati, per un certo verso il tradimento c'è stato ma non completo. Direi che una separazione ci può stare, separazione che serve ad entrambi a riflettere, non ad avere rapporti sessuali extra. Ma appunto una separazione che dia modo ad entrambi di parlarsi quando se ne sente la necessità, per chiarire, chiarirsi e comprendere se c'è da comprendere ed aggiustare se si può aggiustare. Alla fine se c'è da separarsi oppure ritentare un rapporto nella coppia sarà appunto lo scopo della separazione.
> 
> PS: Sono molto maligno, perchè mentre scrivevo pensavo al terzo incomodo fermo la ad aspettare l'eventuale separazione. Chissà se al terzo incomodo interessi la separazione vostra.


Sarò un po' sprovveduto, ma non è ovvio che al terzo incomodo abbia interesse riguardo la fine del nostro rapporto?
In questo momento le parole ho impressione che servano a poco, percepisco un distacco da parte sua che è difficile da colmare...



Divì ha detto:


> Perché? Hai forse avuto l'impressione che lei sia molto determinata sul fatto di voler chiudere con te?
> Farsi illusioni e cercare di ricucire il rapporto non stanno sullo stesso piano.
> Benvenuto e coraggio!


 Grazie del benvenuto [emoji4] 
Il problema sta nel coinvolgimento emotivo che rendeva consolidato il nostro rapporto. Tolta la complicità, essendo due persone molto diverse difficilmente mi sembra si possa evolvere la nostra relazione...



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> Intanto mi sento di dovermi togliere il cappello davanti a tua moglie. Se è vero che non ti ha ancora tradito carnalmente, ha dimostrato di avere gli attributi con questa confessione. Questa non è una cosa affatto comune, ma potrebbe voler dire che lei ha preso la sua decisione, lasciandoti fuori dai giochi senza neanche interpellarti. E da come argomenti sembra proprio che tu senta di averla persa.
> Il fatto è che lei ha preso la decisione per entrambi e ieri sera ha solo pensato di metterti al corrente della cosa. Ora, se una separazione ci deve essere, è bene che sia propedeutica al tuo comprendere ed accettare la situazione, non al suo sgravio di coscienza.
> Poi, come tutti ti stanno scrivendo qui, non tutto è perduto. Solo che da adesso in poi niente sarà come prima.


Se la conosco bene, è stata sincera. E in questo la ammiro per il coraggio avuto.
Come scritto sopra difficilmente posso immaginare una relazione ancora con lei in termini diversi da come è stata fino a poco tempo fa. Era una cosa bella, non tornerà più come prima. Ho la sensazione sia meglio non rovinare quel passato con una convivenza artificiosa...



danny ha detto:


> Non è che se ti invaghisci di un altro uomo lasci il marito così.
> Lo lasci perché non ci stai più bene, punto.
> E in questo caso non nomini l'altro uomo neppure sotto tortura.
> Oppure l'altro uomo ce l'hai da un anno, ci scopi e hai scoperto che fatti i conti vuoi stare con lui.
> ...


Lei prima di stare con me è stata 11 anni fidanzata e convivente con un precedente ragazzo. È nella sua indole evidentemente, quando la passione affievolisce si rifugia se ne ha la possibilità in un'altra relazione. Del resto anche con l'altro fece così: cercò altrove, trovò me, quindi lo lasciò e inizio la nostra relazione...


----------



## Tessa (12 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Stasera mia moglie mi ha confessato di essersi invaghita di un altro uomo.
> Stiamo insieme da quasi 11 anni, di cui 7 da sposati, ovviamente come in tutte le coppie con alti e bassi. Ma fino a un mese fa avrei definito il nostro rapporto come granitico, indissolubile.
> Sì era creata una complicità davvero intensa, sia nella vita di tutti i giorni che dal punto di vista sessuale.
> Poi una serie di eventi apparentemente esterni al rapporto che hanno segnato entrambi sono stati il preludio per un lento quanto costante e irrimediabile distacco. Questo almeno da parte sua, visto che io avevo affrontato tale momento come una transizione inevitabile per qualsiasi rapporto di coppia e che una volta finito avrebbe reso ancor più saldo il nostro legame.
> ...


Se ti va puoi dirmi perché credi di avere delle responsabilità?


----------



## JON (12 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Stasera mia moglie mi ha confessato di essersi invaghita di un altro uomo.
> Stiamo insieme da quasi 11 anni, di cui 7 da sposati, ovviamente come in tutte le coppie con alti e bassi. Ma fino a un mese fa avrei definito il nostro rapporto come granitico, indissolubile.
> Sì era creata una complicità davvero intensa, sia nella vita di tutti i giorni che dal punto di vista sessuale.
> Poi una serie di eventi apparentemente esterni al rapporto che hanno segnato entrambi sono stati il preludio per un lento quanto costante e irrimediabile distacco. Questo almeno da parte sua, visto che io avevo affrontato tale momento come una transizione inevitabile per qualsiasi rapporto di coppia e che una volta finito avrebbe reso ancor più saldo il nostro legame.
> ...


Quali sono gli eventi che hanno generato il distacco?
Comunque qui è ancora tutta da vedere.


----------



## Rocco_365 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Stasera mia moglie mi ha confessato di essersi invaghita di un altro uomo.
> Stiamo insieme da quasi 11 anni, di cui 7 da sposati, ovviamente come in tutte le coppie con alti e bassi. Ma fino a un mese fa avrei definito il nostro rapporto come granitico, indissolubile.
> Sì era creata una complicità davvero intensa, sia nella vita di tutti i giorni che dal punto di vista sessuale.
> Poi una serie di eventi apparentemente esterni al rapporto che hanno segnato entrambi sono stati il preludio per un lento quanto costante e irrimediabile distacco. Questo almeno da parte sua, visto che io avevo affrontato tale momento come una transizione inevitabile per qualsiasi rapporto di coppia e che una volta finito avrebbe reso ancor più saldo il nostro legame.
> ...


Benvenuto Ryoga74

ho vissuto una cosa similare, anche se non ero sposato ma era un convivenza lunga con tanto di acquisti importanti fatti in condivisione. La mia compagna un bel giorno durante una discussione mi ammise che un suo collega d'ufficio ci aveva provato e lei si era scoperta infatuata di lui, diceva che non era successo niente perché lei aveva detto che era fidanzata e convivente. Da lì in poi nulla è più stato come prima e infatti nel giro di due mesi tutto è degenerato in modo totale, non per me che ho cercato di essere più presente, più affettuoso ma per lei che è diventata scontrosa, assente nel rapporto, perennemente incazzata nei miei riguardi e perfino un oggetto che cadeva per terra generava una lite furibonda. Dopo due mesi, senza neanche una litigata lei ha abbandonato la casa dove convivevamo e ha cercato una nuova casa. Sono sicuro che si sia messa col suo collega. 
Certo tu sei sposato e quindi mi pare più improbabile che se ne vada così facilmente, però medita sulle conseguenze.


----------



## Eratò (12 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Stasera mia moglie mi ha confessato di essersi invaghita di un altro uomo.
> Stiamo insieme da quasi 11 anni, di cui 7 da sposati, ovviamente come in tutte le coppie con alti e bassi. Ma fino a un mese fa avrei definito il nostro rapporto come granitico, indissolubile.
> Sì era creata una complicità davvero intensa, sia nella vita di tutti i giorni che dal punto di vista sessuale.
> Poi una serie di eventi apparentemente esterni al rapporto che hanno segnato entrambi sono stati il preludio per un lento quanto costante e irrimediabile distacco. Questo almeno da parte sua, visto che io avevo affrontato tale momento come una transizione inevitabile per qualsiasi rapporto di coppia e che una volta finito avrebbe reso ancor più saldo il nostro legame.
> ...


Non finiscono le storie così da un giorno al altro...fai bene ad allontanarti e a lasciarle tempo per pensare ma più che finita la vostra storia sembra che per lungo avete viaggiato su onde di frequenza diverse e adesso dovete affrontare la realtà.


----------



## Ryoga74 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Se ti va puoi dirmi perché credi di avere delle responsabilità?


Perché difficilmente in un rapporto intenso e duraturo l'epilogo è imputabile con esclusività ad uno dei due. Nel mio caso non ho con volontarietà fatto cose per compromettere il rapporto, ma evidentemente anche il solo non aver colto certi suoi segnali di disagio nella maniera corretta è una mia colpa...


JON ha detto:


> Quali sono gli eventi che hanno generato il distacco?
> Comunque qui è ancora tutta da vedere.


La morte di mio padre.
L'improvviso e grave malore che ha colto sua madre.
L'andamento deficitario e altalenante della sua attività lavorativa.
Tutte cose che hanno cambiato le nostre routine, la nostra vita nel quotidiano, i nostri momenti di svago...




Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Benvenuto Ryoga74
> 
> ho vissuto una cosa similare, anche se non ero sposato ma era un convivenza lunga con tanto di acquisti importanti fatti in condivisione. La mia compagna un bel giorno durante una discussione mi ammise che un suo collega d'ufficio ci aveva provato e lei si era scoperta infatuata di lui, diceva che non era successo niente perché lei aveva detto che era fidanzata e convivente. Da lì in poi nulla è più stato come prima e infatti nel giro di due mesi tutto è degenerato in modo totale, non per me che ho cercato di essere più presente, più affettuoso ma per lei che è diventata scontrosa, assente nel rapporto, perennemente incazzata nei miei riguardi e perfino un oggetto che cadeva per terra generava una lite furibonda. Dopo due mesi, senza neanche una litigata lei ha abbandonato la casa dove convivevamo e ha cercato una nuova casa. Sono sicuro che si sia messa col suo collega.
> Certo tu sei sposato e quindi mi pare più improbabile che se ne vada così facilmente, però medita sulle conseguenze.


Grazie mio omonimo 
La mia paura è infatti quella di ricucire il rapporto usando i suoi senso di colpa e l'affetto che ancora prova per me. Come risultato ci sarebbe solo il rinvio della fine, e farebbe ancora più male...




Eratò ha detto:


> Non finiscono le storie così da un giorno al altro...fai bene ad allontanarti e a lasciarle tempo per pensare ma più che finita la vostra storia sembra che per lungo avete viaggiato su onde di frequenza diverse e adesso dovete affrontare la realtà.


In realtà è lei che si vuole allontanare. Io rimarrei a casa, terrei i miei piccoli (ho due cani e tre gatti) e sarebbe lei a ricominciare di nuovo tutto daccapo (come già fece quando inizio la nostra relazione 11 anni fa)...


----------



## Diletta (13 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> In realtà è lei che si vuole allontanare. Io rimarrei a casa, terrei i miei piccoli (ho due cani e tre gatti) e sarebbe lei a ricominciare di nuovo tutto daccapo (come già fece quando inizio la nostra relazione 11 anni fa)...



Lei si vuole allontanare emotivamente da te o vuole proprio andarsene via di casa?
Secondo me, vuole stare da sola, ma a casa sua.
Ergo: sei te che dovresti andartene...
Correggimi se sbaglio


----------



## JON (13 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Perché difficilmente in un rapporto intenso e duraturo l'epilogo è imputabile con esclusività ad uno dei due. Nel mio caso non ho con volontarietà fatto cose per compromettere il rapporto, ma evidentemente anche il solo non aver colto certi suoi segnali di disagio nella maniera corretta è una mia colpa...
> 
> La morte di mio padre.
> L'improvviso e grave malore che ha colto sua madre.
> ...


Quindi alle prime difficoltà giù tutto?
Sicuramente sono cose che allontanano, diciamo pure che hanno creato un varco in lei che ha lasciato entrare l'altro. Però anche la situazione attuale puoi ritenerla un segnale del vostro malessere. Voglio dire, lei ti ha espressamente detto che vuole andarsene? Che non ti ama? Che è finità?

Stando a quello che hai detto è venuto fuori solo che lei si sia invaghita. Ma questo qui chi è?


----------



## Fantastica (13 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che se ti invaghisci di un altro uomo lasci il marito così.
> Lo lasci perché non ci stai più bene, punto.
> E in questo caso non nomini l'altro uomo neppure sotto tortura.
> Oppure l'altro uomo ce l'hai da un anno, ci scopi e hai scoperto che fatti i conti vuoi stare con lui.


Mi sa che è così.. o/o.
"L'ho persa" è eloquente.


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao Ryoga,

Mi piacerebbe dirti che le donne sono irragionevoli e nella loro scostante umoralità vengono travolte da quello che tu definisci invaghimento per un periodo di tempo limitato e che, magari dopo qualche convoluzione intima ed esteriore, poi ritornano ad essere ragionevoli, a valutare ciò che hanno costruito, l'affetto che è stato dato loro in passato e nel presente e la bellezza delle persone che sono state loro accanto nel bene e nel male fino a quel momento, ma sarebbe una bugia.
Alcune di loro sono fatte proprio così, sono delle lumache che s'arrampicano le une sulle altre per arrivare sul bordo curvo della cesta in cui sono state messe, per poi ricaderci dentro e ricominciare a sbavare accanto a qualche altro mollusco.
Certo, anche questa può essere una forma d'amore, ma è un amore calcolato, freddo e meccanico.
Loro sono meccanismi ad orologeria che non puoi caricare due volte e che, una volta che la loro molla sia stata srotolata, necessitano di un'altra mano a girarle.
Tu le puoi vedere ovunque - per strada, qui sul forum e nel tuo letto - queste donne che null'altro sono se non dimostrazioni eloquenti di come non si possa curare l'anaffettività con la disonestà intellettuale.
Esse sono tutte sbagliate al loro interno, e non come se avessero l'intestino collegato ad un orecchio o il cuore dentro la lingua, nel qual caso al più patiresti miasmi insopportabili allorquando ti sovvenisse di sussurrare loro qualche parola dolce o capiresti perchè pare che non possano vivere senza parlare in continuazione, no, loro sono ben oltre quel mostro mitologico metà mestruazioni e metà scarpe nuove che pure saresti anche disposto a sopportare, perché loro hanno la femminilità.
E la femminilità è quella cosa rosa e confettosa che racchiude il capriccio e l'incostanza.
La femminilità è quella cosa che le rende schiave delle voglie schife e scrofe con vite stufe.
Sono ierodule di déi falsi e bugiardi i cui idoli sono malamente scolpiti dentro a templi cadenti su montagne sperdute ed altissime, oppure nel bagni malpuliti degli autogrill in cui ti fermi prima di imboccare l'autostrada contromano.

Putroppo capita a volte di trovarsele accanto.
Quelle volte dobbiamo solo salutarle mentre se ne vanno.
E poi far festa.


Ciao!


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Ryoga,
> 
> Mi piacerebbe dirti che le donne sono irragionevoli e nella loro scostante umoralità vengono travolte da quello che tu definisci invaghimento per un periodo di tempo limitato e che, magari dopo qualche convoluzione intima ed esteriore, poi ritornano ad essere ragionevoli, a valutare ciò che hanno costruito, l'affetto che è stato dato loro in passato e nel presente e la bellezza delle persone che sono state loro accanto nel bene e nel male fino a quel momento, ma sarebbe una bugia.
> Alcune di loro sono fatte proprio così, sono delle lumache che s'arrampicano le une sulle altre per arrivare sul bordo curvo della cesta in cui sono state messe, per poi ricaderci dentro e ricominciare a sbavare accanto a qualche altro mollusco.
> ...


....non sei misogino eh?


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ....non sei misogino eh?


No, perché?


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lei si vuole allontanare emotivamente da te o vuole proprio andarsene via di casa?
> Secondo me, vuole stare da sola, ma a casa sua.
> Ergo: sei te che dovresti andartene...
> Correggimi se sbaglio


...sbagli 
abbiamo la separazione dei beni (scelta condivisa da entrambi fin da subito) e la casa è la mia. Conoscendola non mi chiederebbe MAI di andar via da casa mia, è lei che sta pensando di voltare pagina. Quindi se ci separiamo sarà lei ad andar via...



JON ha detto:


> Quindi alle prime difficoltà giù tutto?
> Sicuramente sono cose che allontanano, diciamo pure che hanno creato un varco in lei che ha lasciato entrare l'altro. Però anche la situazione attuale puoi ritenerla un segnale del vostro malessere. Voglio dire, lei ti ha espressamente detto che vuole andarsene? Che non ti ama? Che è finità?
> 
> Stando a quello che hai detto è venuto fuori solo che lei si sia invaghita. Ma questo qui chi è?


Non so chi sia, potrei scoprirlo facilmente, ma non cambierebbe di una virgola i miei problemi con lei. Non è sicura di ciò che vuol fare, per questo chiede tempo. Ma io non riesco a sopportare tale "limbo" in cui è finita la nostra relazione, ho bisogno di capire cosa vuole fare. Ma anche se decidesse di riprovare con me, non penso che glielo permetterei. ho perso totalmente la fiducia, e non mi va di passare sopra a una cosa del genere...


Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi sa che è così.. o/o.
> 
> "L'ho persa" è eloquente.


E' eloquente perchè la conosco bene, quando mi guarda adesso ho la certezza di averla persa. 



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Ryoga,
> 
> Mi piacerebbe dirti che le donne sono irragionevoli e nella loro scostante umoralità vengono travolte da quello che tu definisci invaghimento per un periodo di tempo limitato e che, magari dopo qualche convoluzione intima ed esteriore, poi ritornano ad essere ragionevoli, a valutare ciò che hanno costruito, l'affetto che è stato dato loro in passato e nel presente e la bellezza delle persone che sono state loro accanto nel bene e nel male fino a quel momento, ma sarebbe una bugia.
> Alcune di loro sono fatte proprio così, sono delle lumache che s'arrampicano le une sulle altre per arrivare sul bordo curvo della cesta in cui sono state messe, per poi ricaderci dentro e ricominciare a sbavare accanto a qualche altro mollusco.
> ...


Mamma mia Rabarbaro, quanto pungente è la tua critica verso le donne, tanto deve essere la sofferenza che ti hanno causato nella vita evidentemente. Io pur vivendo in questo momento un periodo davvero duro non potrei mai scrivere critiche così pesanti verso l'universo femminile. ti dirò di più: il dolore che mi sta causando la (probabile) fine della mia relazione non può minimamente offuscare i meravigliosi momenti che ho passato con mia moglie. E' stato un rapporto con un coinvolgimento emotivo e fisico bellissimo, tornassi indietro sapendo prima come purtroppo si sta concludendo, non avrei comunque alcun dubbio nel fare la scelta di stare con lei. E' stato amore. Ed è stato bellissimo. Per questo mi fa tanto male per questo che mi dà la sensazione di un inevitabile epilogo...


----------



## Fantastica (13 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ....non sei misogino eh?


No.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga tua moglie ti sta comunicando ora il suo disagio e il suo senso di fallimento.
Te lo comunica per avere una risposta.
Se si sente distante devi far sentire che ascolti e che vuoi esserci.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ryoga tua moglie ti sta comunicando ora il suo disagio e il suo senso di fallimento.
> Te lo comunica per avere una risposta.
> Se si sente distante devi far sentire che ascolti e che vuoi esserci.


Magari fosse "solo" questo. 
Perché senz'altro una parte di lei vorrebbe delle risposte da me, una reazione al grido sordo del suo disagio.
Ma c'è dell'altro. 
Altrimenti non sarei così affranto: in cuor suo ha già fatto una scelta, e me lo ha comunicato con quello sguardo mentre confessava di non esser più sicura del nostro rapporto.
Per questo sono così sicuro di averla persa.
Adesso devo semplicemente trovare il coraggio di affrontare l'epilogo nella maniera più distaccata possibile, per quanto possa fare un uomo ancora innamorato...


----------



## JON (14 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non so chi sia, potrei scoprirlo facilmente, ma non cambierebbe di una virgola i miei problemi con lei. Non è sicura di ciò che vuol fare, per questo chiede tempo. Ma io non riesco a sopportare tale "limbo" in cui è finita la nostra relazione, ho bisogno di capire cosa vuole fare. Ma anche se decidesse di riprovare con me, non penso che glielo permetterei. ho perso totalmente la fiducia, e non mi va di passare sopra a una cosa del genere...


Sei deciso quindi. A questo punto potresti agire d'anticipo  tu, piuttosto che attendere le sue decisioni. Anche perché ci sono delle buone probabilità che torni con la coda tra le gambe. Oppure, magari, se ne va... ma allora perché attendere le sue decisioni se sei determinato, a prescindere, alla separazione?


----------



## danny (14 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ryoga tua moglie ti sta comunicando ora il suo disagio e il suo senso di fallimento.
> Te lo comunica per avere una risposta.
> Se si sente distante devi far sentire che ascolti e che vuoi esserci.


Anche secondo me.


----------



## georgemary (14 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non so chi sia, potrei scoprirlo facilmente, ma non cambierebbe di una virgola i miei problemi con lei. Non è sicura di ciò che vuol fare, per questo chiede tempo. Ma io non riesco a sopportare tale "limbo" in cui è finita la nostra relazione, ho bisogno di capire cosa vuole fare. Ma anche se decidesse di riprovare con me, non penso che glielo permetterei. ho perso totalmente la fiducia, e non mi va di passare sopra a una cosa del genere...


Tua moglie ti ha parlato di un suo disagio, tu dici di amarla, devi provare ad ascoltarla visto che tu stesso hai detto che la "colpa" è di entrambi. Parlatene, non chiuderti a riccio, può darsi che la storia finisca comunque, ma tu sai da parte tua che hai cercato di fare di tutto per tenerti tua moglie. Le sbandate capitano...siamo esseri umani.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Mamma mia Rabarbaro, quanto pungente è la tua critica verso le donne, tanto deve essere la sofferenza che ti hanno causato nella vita evidentemente. Io pur vivendo in questo momento un periodo davvero duro non potrei mai scrivere critiche così pesanti verso l'universo femminile. ti dirò di più: il dolore che mi sta causando la (probabile) fine della mia relazione non può minimamente offuscare i meravigliosi momenti che ho passato con mia moglie. E' stato un rapporto con un coinvolgimento emotivo e fisico bellissimo, tornassi indietro sapendo prima come purtroppo si sta concludendo, non avrei comunque alcun dubbio nel fare la scelta di stare con lei. E' stato amore. Ed è stato bellissimo. Per questo mi fa tanto male per questo che mi dà la sensazione di un inevitabile epilogo...


Tanto più si generalizza, tanto peggio si approssima la realtà, per questa ragione non parlo mai seriamente di 'tutte le donne', che potrebbero essere anche 'tutti gli uomini' o 'tutti gli uomini traditori' o ancora 'tutti gli uomini traditori che collezionano francobolli cinesi ed abitano al terzo piano di una palazzina gialla di Via XX Settembre angolo Via Diaz' perché sarebbe una categorizzazione troppo generica (forse magari l'ultimo esempio un po' meno...), ma preferisco parlare di 'un certo tipo di donne'.
Che poi, per inciso, è pure una scorretta pratica dialettica quella di imputare un'opinione altrui a suoi infelici e personalissimi trascorsi, in primis perché ne si cassa la validità argomentiva a priori e poi perché ne si restringe l'ambito di considerazione.
Spesso è vero appunto il contrario, e cioè che la pura speculazione non dipende da cause storiche contingenti, ma da ragionamenti generali: se dovessi guardarmi indietro, cosa che mi capita abbastanza spesso di fare, non vedrei una sola fanciulla verso cui serbare rancore, anzi, il pessimo sono sempre stato io...

Ma veniamo al dunque, ovvero se l'antico bene possa essere sopravanzato e svilito dalle successive intemperanze del partner.
E qui la tua risposta è un chiaro 'no', pronunciato con voce stentorea a cui aggiungi l'incauta, ma molto romantica, affermazione 'lo rifarei'.
A me piace molto questo atteggiamento perché fa intravedere in te almeno un paio di cose interessanti, e cioè che sei pronto ad accettare tranquillamente la fine del rapporto, quindi niente ripicche, diffamazioni e stalkeraggi vari, e che sei virtualmente pronto per lanciarti in una nuova relazione.
Un po' come quando ti si rompe la macchina e sorridi pensando a quanti bei km avete percorso insieme e fai mente locale su quali siano i concessionari della tua zona.


----------



## danny (14 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Perché difficilmente in un rapporto intenso e duraturo l'epilogo è imputabile con esclusività ad uno dei due. Nel mio caso non ho con volontarietà fatto cose per compromettere il rapporto, ma evidentemente anche il solo non aver colto certi suoi segnali di disagio nella maniera corretta è una mia colpa...
> 
> La morte di mio padre.
> L'improvviso e grave malore che ha colto sua madre.
> ...


Io credo che questo sia il momento in cui tu devi invece mostrare quanto sei motivato a tenerla con te.
Se ti comunica un suo affetto verso un collega con cui dice di non aver fatto ancora niente è per metterti alla prova: vuol capire quanto conta lei per te e quanto conta comunque come persona.
Ha bisogno di conferme ora più che mai.
Tu non gliele stai dando, la stai buttando tra le braccia di un'altro, ti dichiari sconfitto pensando  che lei sia la stessa di 11 anni fa (ma si cambia!). Le stai dando le prove di una tua assenza di motivazioni.
Devi essere inflessibile sul tradimento (in fieri, se quel che dice è vero), ma granitico sui tuoi sentimenti.
Invece ti sento rassegnato.
Se ti leggo così io, figuriamoci lei.


----------



## Rocco_365 (14 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Perché difficilmente in un rapporto intenso e duraturo l'epilogo è imputabile con esclusività ad uno dei due. Nel mio caso non ho con volontarietà fatto cose per compromettere il rapporto, ma evidentemente anche il solo non aver colto certi suoi segnali di disagio nella maniera corretta è una mia colpa...
> 
> La morte di mio padre.
> L'improvviso e grave malore che ha colto sua madre.
> ...


Quindi lei si era messa con te lasciando un altro ?


----------



## tullio (14 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> .
> Non so chi sia, potrei scoprirlo facilmente, ma non cambierebbe di una virgola i miei problemi con lei. Non è sicura di ciò che vuol fare, per questo chiede tempo. Ma io non riesco a sopportare tale "limbo" in cui è finita la nostra relazione, ho bisogno di capire cosa vuole fare. Ma anche se decidesse di riprovare con me, non penso che glielo permetterei. ho perso totalmente la fiducia, e non mi va di passare sopra a una cosa del genere...
> 
> E' eloquente perchè la conosco bene, quando mi guarda adesso ho la certezza di averla persa.


Dissentirei da Danny, che pure spesso ha la giusta sensibilità, e direi che a lei ora non interessa nessun dialogo. Sei in un limbo da cui non puoi uscire se non, appunto, usciendone. Chiudi con lei. Chiudi con gentilezza, offrendole non rabbia ma comprensione. Lasciala andare, concedile il suo spazio, accetta la sua prospettiva, le sue attese, i suoi bisogni attuali. Permettile di lasciarti senza problemi. Non devi farlo con il sorriso sulle labbra. Lo fai per lei, perché capisci che non può, almeno per ora, esser felice con te. E tu non vuoi schiavi e nemmeno che resti per pietà verso di te. DA parte tua le dirai che farai l'unica cosa che puoi fare ora: aspetterai. Non vuopi telefonate, non vuoi segnali da lei, non vuoi nulla. Sarai pronto ai dovuti passi legali se te li chiederà, senza liti e recriminazioni. Con un po' di stile, insomma. 
In questo modo rivelerai che sei una persona affidabile, che non vuoi buttare a mare il matrimonio e che sei pronto a ricominciare qualora lei torni indietro.E che non è detto che altrove lei trovi meglio. Nello stesso tempo lasciandola andare la togli, letteralmente, dalla tua vista che è un buon modo per soffrire meno. I tagli netti sono migliori degli strappi slabbrati.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Sei deciso quindi. A questo punto potresti agire d'anticipo  tu, piuttosto che attendere le sue decisioni. Anche perché ci sono delle buone probabilità che torni con la coda tra le gambe. Oppure, magari, se ne va... ma allora perché attendere le sue decisioni se sei determinato, a prescindere, alla separazione?


perchè lei ha bisogno di tempo per organizzare di nuovo la sua vita. La famiglia è a 300km da dove siamo noi, in più le condizioni cagionevoli della madre non aiutano in questo momento. Non voglio metterle eccessiva fretta, ovviamente se è decisa ad andarsene non aspetterò mesi...



georgemary ha detto:


> Tua moglie ti ha parlato di un suo disagio, tu dici di amarla, devi provare ad ascoltarla visto che tu stesso hai detto che la "colpa" è di entrambi. Parlatene, non chiuderti a riccio, può darsi che la storia finisca comunque, ma tu sai da parte tua che hai cercato di fare di tutto per tenerti tua moglie. Le sbandate capitano...siamo esseri umani.


Il problema sta nel fatto che questa non è una sbandata. Paradossalmente il problema minore è il suo invaghimento per un altro: non mi considera più al centro del suo progetto di vita, e questo per me è determinante per la conclusione del nostro rapporto...



Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Quindi lei si era messa con te lasciando un altro ?


Sì.
Conviveva con lui da più di 10 anni, ma negli ultimi tre anni il loro rapporto era diventato esclusivamente di convivenza abitativa. 
Evidentemente per quanto possa farsi coinvolgere in una relazione, lei non riesce a trovare una stabilità nel tempo con la stessa persona...



tullio ha detto:


> Dissentirei da Danny, che pure spesso ha la giusta sensibilità, e direi che a lei ora non interessa nessun dialogo. Sei in un limbo da cui non puoi uscire se non, appunto, usciendone. Chiudi con lei. Chiudi con gentilezza, offrendole non rabbia ma comprensione. Lasciala andare, concedile il suo spazio, accetta la sua prospettiva, le sue attese, i suoi bisogni attuali. Permettile di lasciarti senza problemi. Non devi farlo con il sorriso sulle labbra. Lo fai per lei, perché capisci che non può, almeno per ora, esser felice con te. E tu non vuoi schiavi e nemmeno che resti per pietà verso di te. DA parte tua le dirai che farai l'unica cosa che puoi fare ora: aspetterai. Non vuopi telefonate, non vuoi segnali da lei, non vuoi nulla. Sarai pronto ai dovuti passi legali se te li chiederà, senza liti e recriminazioni. Con un po' di stile, insomma.
> In questo modo rivelerai che sei una persona affidabile, che non vuoi buttare a mare il matrimonio e che sei pronto a ricominciare qualora lei torni indietro.E che non è detto che altrove lei trovi meglio. Nello stesso tempo lasciandola andare la togli, letteralmente, dalla tua vista che è un buon modo per soffrire meno. I tagli netti sono migliori degli strappi slabbrati.


Questo è il pensiero più vicino al mio.
E' ciò che ho pensato di fare dopo il suo sfogo. Ho letto nei suoi occhi il rammarico di una storia bella ma evidentemente per lei ormai finita. E' difficile perchè ci sto davvero male, ma il solo pensiero di deteriorare ulteriormente ciò che ci univa con un raffazzonato tentativo di ricucire il nostro legame mi spinge in questa direzione.
Grazie, vedere scritto questo post mi aiuta tantissimo nel convincimento di essermi posto nella maniera giusta per affrontare la probabile conclusione del mio matrimonio...


----------



## Eratò (14 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> perchè lei ha bisogno di tempo per organizzare di nuovo la sua vita. La famiglia è a 300km da dove siamo noi, in più le condizioni cagionevoli della madre non aiutano in questo momento. Non voglio metterle eccessiva fretta, ovviamente se è decisa ad andarsene non aspetterò mesi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tu dentro di te come ti senti? Ti vedo perfettamente razionale e lucido nonostante tutto.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma tu dentro di te come ti senti? Ti vedo perfettamente razionale e lucido nonostante tutto.


Beh tieni conto che dietro una tastiera (o in questo preciso momento dietro un cellulare) è più semplice scrivere senza estraniare le emozioni.
Sto male.
Anzi peggio: sto di merda.
Però finché lei è a casa non voglio che mi veda vulnerabile, sconfitto.
Mi tiene su l'orgoglio e la mia autostima (non sono per niente modesto, non è nel mio carattere).
Probabilmente quando tutto sarà finito, e quando lei se ne andrà, arriverà un momento in cui da solo ripenserò a ciò che è successo e mi metterò a piangere, a gridare, a spaccare oggetti... ma non è ancora il momento...


----------



## spleen (14 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Beh tieni conto che dietro una tastiera (o in questo preciso momento dietro un cellulare) è più semplice scrivere senza estraniare le emozioni.
> Sto male.
> Anzi peggio: sto di merda.
> Però finché lei è a casa non voglio che mi veda vulnerabile, sconfitto.
> ...


Hai tutto il mio rispetto, credo che anch' io mi comporterei così. Talvolta quel po' di orgoglio serve, serve eccome.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2015)

:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:





tullio ha detto:


> Dissentirei da Danny, che pure spesso ha la giusta sensibilità, e direi che a lei ora non interessa nessun dialogo. Sei in un limbo da cui non puoi uscire se non, appunto, usciendone. Chiudi con lei. Chiudi con gentilezza, offrendole non rabbia ma comprensione. Lasciala andare, concedile il suo spazio, accetta la sua prospettiva, le sue attese, i suoi bisogni attuali. Permettile di lasciarti senza problemi. Non devi farlo con il sorriso sulle labbra. Lo fai per lei, perché capisci che non può, almeno per ora, esser felice con te. E tu non vuoi schiavi e nemmeno che resti per pietà verso di te. DA parte tua le dirai che farai l'unica cosa che puoi fare ora: aspetterai. Non vuopi telefonate, non vuoi segnali da lei, non vuoi nulla. Sarai pronto ai dovuti passi legali se te li chiederà, senza liti e recriminazioni. Con un po' di stile, insomma.
> In questo modo rivelerai che sei una persona affidabile, che non vuoi buttare a mare il matrimonio e che sei pronto a ricominciare qualora lei torni indietro.E che non è detto che altrove lei trovi meglio. Nello stesso tempo lasciandola andare la togli, letteralmente, dalla tua vista che è un buon modo per soffrire meno. I tagli netti sono migliori degli strappi slabbrati.


----------



## Eratò (14 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Beh tieni conto che dietro una tastiera (o in questo preciso momento dietro un cellulare) è più semplice scrivere senza estraniare le emozioni.
> Sto male.
> Anzi peggio: sto di merda.
> Però finché lei è a casa non voglio che mi veda vulnerabile, sconfitto.
> ...


Ti stimo. :up:Ma quando ti va tira fuori il dolore qui... Può farti bene.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti stimo. :up:Ma quando ti va tira fuori il dolore qui... Può farti bene.


Grazie, davvero.

Mi sono iscritto in questo forum più che per avere un conforto, per poter discutere di ciò che mi sta succedendo con persone che hanno avuto esperienze simili, e affrontare nella maniera migliore le conseguenze che comportano la probabile separazione con la mia consorte. 

Se poi trovassi anche qualche spalla su cui sfogare il mio dolore, tanto meglio [emoji6]


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Ottobre 2015)

L'ha detto.

Ho trovato il coraggio di rompere il silenzio tra noi due che durava ormai tre giorni.
Mi vuole ancora bene, ma vuole andar via.
Ha pianto.
Mi ha abbracciato.
Io impassibile ma con la voce rotta dalle emozioni che mi spaccavano da dentro, ho cercato di farle qualche domanda. Riguardo la sua scelta, le sue intenzioni.
L'ho rassicurata sul fatto che non l'avrei sbattuta fuori di casa, che si può prendere il tempo necessario per riordinare la sua vita e ricominciare senza di me
...e son partite le accuse
...i risentimenti
...le incomprensioni
...il fatto che ero io a essere cambiato
...che ero io a non cogliere i suoi disagi
Ora è uscita. In lacrime. 
Mi batte il cuore a mille.
Sto anche peggio di quando mi ha confessato "dell'altro"

Fanculo


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> L'ha detto.
> 
> Ho trovato il coraggio di rompere il silenzio tra noi due che durava ormai tre giorni.
> Mi vuole ancora bene, ma vuole andar via.
> ...


Vedi che chiede di essere accolta?

Sta male da tempo e si è coltivata il pensiero che tu sia indifferente a lei.
Chiamala!


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi che chiede di essere accolta?
> 
> Sta male da tempo e si è coltivata il pensiero che tu sia indifferente a lei.
> Chiamala!


In realtà penso che lei mi accusi di essermi "adagiato " nella routine di tutti i giorni, di vederla "scontata". Ha sempre avuto questa ossessione sul fatto di doverle dimostrare in continuazione l'affetto che provo per lei. È sempre stata insicura di sé, del suo corpo, della sua persona. 

E poi me lo ha detto, vuole andar via. Mi vuole bene, ma non vuol più stare con me. Non ci sono nemmeno i margini per per cercare di sistemare le cose. È tardi. Non lo so se ho perso io il momento giusto qualche mese fa, però fa male dopo dieci anni di relazione rimanere impotenti davanti alla prima difficoltà che lei trova evidentemente da subito insormontabile...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> In realtà penso che lei mi accusi di essermi "adagiato " nella routine di tutti i giorni, di vederla "scontata". Ha sempre avuto questa ossessione sul fatto di doverle dimostrare in continuazione l'affetto che provo per lei. È sempre stata insicura di sé, del suo corpo, della sua persona.
> 
> E poi me lo ha detto, vuole andar via. Mi vuole bene, ma non vuol più stare con me. Non ci sono nemmeno i margini per per cercare di sistemare le cose. È tardi. Non lo so se ho perso io il momento giusto qualche mese fa, però fa male dopo dieci anni di relazione rimanere impotenti davanti alla prima difficoltà che lei trova evidentemente da subito insormontabile...


Chiamala ora, subito.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Ottobre 2015)

No.
Scusa Brunetta, ma sto davvero troppo male.
Non so come ho fatto a rimanere lucido e freddo mentre lei mi diceva di non amarmi più.
Se la chiamo adesso peggioro le cose, mi conosco. Perché al telefono non la devo guardare negli occhi e mi uscirebbero parole non belle. Ho tanta rabbia dentro, per come non sono riuscito a tenere qualcosa che ritenevo bello.


----------



## Nicka (14 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> L'ha detto.
> 
> Ho trovato il coraggio di rompere il silenzio tra noi due che durava ormai tre giorni.
> Mi vuole ancora bene, ma vuole andar via.
> ...


Certo che è peggio rispetto a quando ti ha detto dell'altro.
Ti ha praticamente aperto gli occhi su un disagio che lei aveva da mò e del quale non ti sei reso conto.
A volte non ci accorgiamo di quello che succede all'altra persona finchè la stessa non ci apre gli occhi.
Sei ancora in tempo, siete ancora in tempo.
Non è mai troppo tardi, probabilmente lei stava male da un po', ma tu solo ora te lo sei sentito esplicitato.
Riconquistala...riprenditela...falle vedere che non sei cambiato, falle sentire che l'insicura è lei, ma per te è sempre la donna di cui ti sei innamorato.
Provaci, lo devi a te e a lei. E lo devi a voi.


----------



## Domhet (14 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> No.
> Scusa Brunetta, ma sto davvero troppo male.
> Non so come ho fatto a rimanere lucido e freddo mentre lei mi diceva di non amarmi più.
> Se la chiamo adesso peggioro le cose, mi conosco. Perché al telefono non la devo guardare negli occhi e mi uscirebbero parole non belle. Ho tanta rabbia dentro, per come non sono riuscito a tenere qualcosa che ritenevo bello.



Anche io ti consiglio di chiamarla. Ma questo "altro" esiste davvero? In tutti i sensi. Ho l'impressione che il centro sia ancora tu.


----------



## Divì (15 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Anche io ti consiglio di chiamarla. Ma questo "altro" esiste davvero? In tutti i sensi. Ho l'impressione che il centro sia ancora tu.


Quoto

Però capisco anche che lui non voglia forzare.


----------



## JON (15 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> No.
> Scusa Brunetta, ma sto davvero troppo male.
> Non so come ho fatto a rimanere lucido e freddo mentre lei mi diceva di non amarmi più.
> Se la chiamo adesso peggioro le cose, mi conosco. Perché al telefono non la devo guardare negli occhi e mi uscirebbero parole non belle. Ho tanta rabbia dentro, per come non sono riuscito a tenere qualcosa che ritenevo bello.


Attento all'orgoglio.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> No.
> Scusa Brunetta, ma sto davvero troppo male.
> Non so come ho fatto a rimanere *lucido* e *freddo* mentre lei mi diceva di non amarmi più.
> Se la chiamo adesso peggioro le cose, mi conosco. Perché al telefono non la devo guardare negli occhi e mi uscirebbero parole non belle. Ho tanta rabbia *dentro*, per come non sono riuscito a tenere qualcosa che ritenevo bello.



Sei molto orgoglioso e non sai abbandonarti all'amore che ora è necessario.
Ascolta Brunetta e Nicka.
Spesso le donne se devono scegliere tra chi amano e chi le ama, preferiscono il secondo.
Ma se tu non dimostri di amarla, palesi l'intenzione di perderla.
La stai aiutando a lasciarti, non c'è nulla di peggio per una donna che palesare questo...
Non fai altro che confermare i suoi dubbi.
Se ti interessa come dici, dimostralo.
Se lei vuole un eroe passionale, tu sei una statua fredda e razionale.


----------



## Tessa (15 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga, capisco come ti senti. Ci sono passata due volte. L'accusa la stessa. Distanza emotiva. 
La prima volta mi sono sentita con i piedi impantanati nelle sabbie mobili, incapace di reagire. In cuor mio sapevo che lui aveva ragione. E l'ho lasciato andare. 
La seconda, sorprendendo prima di tutto me, mi sono incazzata, ho pianto, ho urlato e ho fatto l'amore. Lui non aspettava altro. 
Non devi trattenere le emozioni. Se le provi, tirale fuori, vai a riprenderla. Che cazzo fai? Ma dove vai? Chi e' quest'altro con cui ti vedi?
Reagisci! Non hai niente da perdere.


----------



## Eratò (15 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> No.
> Scusa Brunetta, ma sto davvero troppo male.
> Non so come ho fatto a rimanere lucido e freddo mentre lei mi diceva di non amarmi più.
> Se la chiamo adesso peggioro le cose, mi conosco. Perché al telefono non la devo guardare negli occhi e mi uscirebbero parole non belle. Ho tanta rabbia dentro, per come non sono riuscito a tenere qualcosa che ritenevo bello.


Tu non "devi"  niente. Lasciati andare e se la vuoi prendila, mettitela davanti e apri il tuo cuore come l'hai aperto qui... E poi lasciala libera a decidere.Ma faglielo sapere che la ami tuttora, che la desideri, che per te è importante... Gratta via la corazza.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Dissentirei da Danny, che pure spesso ha la giusta sensibilità, e direi che a lei ora non interessa nessun dialogo. Sei in un limbo da cui non puoi uscire se non, appunto, usciendone. Chiudi con lei. Chiudi con gentilezza, offrendole non rabbia ma comprensione. Lasciala andare, concedile il suo spazio, accetta la sua prospettiva, le sue attese, i suoi bisogni attuali. *Permettile di lasciarti* senza problemi. Non devi farlo con il sorriso sulle labbra. Lo fai per lei, perché capisci che non può, almeno per ora, esser felice con te. E tu non vuoi schiavi e nemmeno che *resti per pietà* verso di te. DA parte tua le dirai che farai l'unica cosa che puoi fare ora: *aspetterai*. Non vuopi telefonate, non vuoi segnali da lei, non vuoi nulla. Sarai pronto ai dovuti passi legali se te li chiederà, senza liti e recriminazioni. Con un po' di stile, insomma.
> In questo modo rivelerai che sei una persona affidabile, che non vuoi buttare a mare il matrimonio e che sei pronto a ricominciare qualora lei torni indietro.E che non è detto che altrove lei trovi meglio. Nello stesso tempo lasciandola andare la togli, letteralmente, dalla tua vista che è un buon modo per soffrire meno. I tagli netti sono migliori degli strappi slabbrati.



Quando una donna lascia e non viene trattenuta, istantaneamente ha la conferma di non essere amata.
E se c'è anche solo l'ombra di un altro all'orizzonte, quell'aspettare è del tutto inutile.
Non vi saranno rimpianti. Sarà finita, per sempre, perché l'amore è stato interrotto per entrambi con una forte delusione. L'essere affidabile, se mai albergasse in lei questa idea (ma perché?), non può nulla contro l'idea dell'amore che lei ha. Decisamente più passionale di quello che è il modello (un po' antico) maschile che lui dimostra in questa situazione.
Quello in stile pubblicità del profumo Denim, giusto per capirci.
L'amore va rinnovato ogni giorno e ogni momento per sembrare eterno.
Altrimenti è quello che è, un illusione.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ryoga, capisco come ti senti. Ci sono passata due volte. L'accusa la stessa. Distanza emotiva.
> La prima volta mi sono sentita con i piedi impantanati nelle sabbie mobili, incapace di reagire. In cuor mio sapevo che lui aveva ragione. E l'ho lasciato andare.
> La seconda, sorprendendo prima di tutto me, mi sono incazzata, ho pianto, ho urlato e ho fatto l'amore. Lui non aspettava altro.
> *Non devi trattenere le emozioni.* Se le provi, tirale fuori, vai a riprenderla. C*he cazzo fai? Ma dove vai? Chi e' quest'altro con cui ti vedi?*
> *Reagisci*! Non hai niente da perdere.



E che c... 
Sì!


----------



## Rocco_365 (15 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> L'ha detto.
> 
> Ho trovato il coraggio di rompere il silenzio tra noi due che durava ormai tre giorni.
> Mi vuole ancora bene, ma vuole andar via.
> ...


Secondo me il quadro è sempre quello. L'ha fatto in passato e ora lo ripropone. Il rapporto si è freddato e ora lei cerca nuovi stimoli in un nuovo rapporto, ma non vuole passare dalla parte del torto e quindi le accuse le fa cadere tutte su di te, tutta colpa tua ovviamente. Nel precedente rapporto di chi era la colpa del fallimento ? 
A me sembra, che quando le donne lasciano lo fanno sempre con lo stesso schema : è sempre colpa di noi uomini, siamo sempre noi ad essere cambiati, siamo sempre noi a non cogliere i disagi, le donne voglio ancora bene ma non amano più.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Secondo me il quadro è sempre quello. L'ha fatto in passato e ora lo ripropone. Il rapporto si è freddato e ora lei cerca nuovi stimoli in un nuovo rapporto, ma non vuole passare dalla parte del torto e quindi le accuse le fa cadere tutte su di te, tutta colpa tua ovviamente. Nel precedente rapporto di chi era la colpa del fallimento ?
> A me sembra, che quando le donne lasciano lo fanno sempre con lo stesso schema : è sempre colpa di noi uomini, siamo sempre noi ad essere cambiati, siamo sempre noi a non cogliere i disagi, le donne voglio ancora bene ma non amano più.


Sì, è così.
Uomini e donne vogliono in genere cose diverse dal matrimonio.
La donna cerca una continuità erotica, difatti stigmatizza spesso l'assenza dell'uomo, l'uomo invece si avvale di istanti erotici, perlopiù limitati a del buon sesso e a degli eventi più o meno romantici secondo la sua visione di romanticismo che non coincide molto con quella femminile.
Per una donna può essere anche erotico guardare la tv insieme sul divano con una coperta sulle gambe abbracciata al proprio uomo, per un uomo  la sola applicazione del kamasutra è decisamente più stimolante, ma ovviamente termina quando si è raggiunto il piacere. 
La donna ha bisogno di continue conferme, all'uomo basta fare l'amore con soddisfazione e per il resto trascorre la sua vita pensando ad altro.
Questo in linea generale.
Non che alla donna non piaccia il sesso (anzi), ma non le basta.
L'uomo si adatta molto alla visione erotica della donna nella prima parte della storia, per conquistarla, e lei coglie l'illusione di un'affinità maggiore di quella che è in realtà, che però si rivelerà sostanzialmente utopica.
Poi si siede: per la donna questa equivale a un cambiamento e il disagio ne è la conseguenza.
L'amore passa, insieme all'illusione dello stesso.
E a quel punto si cerca altrove, inseguendo costantemente qualcosa che è utopico.
Il problema alla base è l'ignoranza dei meccanismo amorosi per entrambi.


----------



## Rocco_365 (15 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è così.
> Uomini e donne vogliono in genere cose diverse dal matrimonio.
> La donna cerca una continuità erotica, difatti stigmatizza spesso l'assenza dell'uomo, l'uomo invece si avvale di istanti erotici, perlopiù limitati a del buon sesso e a degli eventi più o meno romantici secondo la sua visione di romanticismo che non coincide molto con quella femminile.
> Per una donna può essere anche erotico guardare la tv insieme sul divano con una coperta sulle gambe abbracciata al proprio uomo, per un uomo  la sola applicazione del kamasutra è decisamente più stimolante, ma ovviamente termina quando si è raggiunto il piacere.
> ...


scusami ma non credo che sia solo questo. Per carità quello che hai detto è tutto condivisibile ma non credo che sia solo ciò. In un rapporto di coppia da entrambe le parti ci si lascia andare.


----------



## mistral (15 Ottobre 2015)

Io ho l'impressione che tua moglie voglia fuggire o almeno farti capire che cosa non tollera più nel tuo modo di relazionarti con lei.<br>Ti rimprovera di non esserti "accorto di lei e delle sue sensazioni " per molto tempo,magari sottolinea anche il tuo essere distaccato.<br>Con questo tuo comportamento freddo le stai dando l'assoluta conferma di ciò che pensa,<br>L'orgoglio é una brutta bestia che niente ha a che vedere con la dignità .Dicendole che la ami e ammettendo di avere una parte di colpa anche se a volte inconsapevole,non perdi la dignità ,al massimo dai una limata al tuo ego che ,scusami se te lo dico, nei tuoi scritti traspare in tutto il suo splendore .<br>Cosa ci sarebbe di male a dirle "se tu non mi ami più ,io ,anche se non sono più stato capace di dimostrartelo ,ti amo come il primo giorno,al pensiero che tu te ne vada mi sento morire.Se pensi che io possa fare qualcosa per farti stare meglio e se pensi che per noi ci sia ancora una speranza ,aiutami a capire come fare".Se risponde picche ,incassi il colpo e "dignitosamente" ti ritiri.....ma non senza averle detto ciò che hai scritto qui.Non ha senso che tu dica a noi di amarla e di essere devastato e non lo dici a lei......<br>Anche il pensare che per il solo fatto che si sia invaghita di un altro per te le cose non potranno più essere come prima mi fa pensare ad un cuore soffocato da orgoglio maschile traboccante ,della serie come può preferire un altro a me?Non si decide di infatuarsi di qualcuno,semplicemente capita,e capita ancora più spesso quando in quel qualcuno vediamo ciò che ci manca.<br>Altra cosa é cedere all'infatuazione e mettere in atto un tradimento vero e proprio.In questo caso,mi pare di capire che ciò non sia avvenuto anzi,tua moglie mi é persa estremamente corretta.Poteva trastullarsi allegramente con l'oggetto dei suoi desideri e tenere te cornuto e contento a badare al focolare.Prendere il buono da te e dall'altro.<br>Ti parlo con cognizione di causa perché nel mio matrimonio il ruolo che é tuo,é stato il mio.<br>Quando é successo il patatrak,tutto ciò che di buono sentivo l'ho detto e lui non aspettava altro che ricevere nuovamente da me ciò che aveva accettato di ricevere da un'altra come surrogato.


----------



## Carola (15 Ottobre 2015)

A me un uomo così razionale fa cadere le
Palle che non ho
So cosa dico perché mi è capitato 

mio marito come te .. Lui è un ingegnere razionale magari soffre come un cane ma da fuori affronatva la nostra crisi come affrontava un casino in azienda
Calmo freddo razionale
Può essere anche positivo, granitico
Come atteggiamento ma ad una donna che si è sentta trascurata e decide di andarsenee questo non è altro che la Conferma della sua scelta 

Corri chiamala fa qualcosa di eclatante x una volta no??

Magari è finita davvero ma Giocatela tutta esci da sto schema che probabilm ha contribuito a farla sentire meno amata
Non si sente sto trasporto di cui noi donne siamo Affamate 

Pazzesco come quello che magari ci attira inizialmente e giudichiamo positivamente come razionalità protezione solidità poi si possa trasformare e farcelo
Vedere come mancanza  di coinvolgimento 

Noi donne sappiamo essere davvero complicate  ammetto che starci appresso a volte sia peggio un lavoro


Scusate  errori ️scrivo da cell


----------



## Domhet (15 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sei molto orgoglioso e non sai abbandonarti all'amore che ora è necessario.
> Ascolta Brunetta e Nicka.
> Spesso le donne se devono scegliere tra chi amano e chi le ama, preferiscono il secondo.
> Ma se tu non dimostri di amarla, palesi l'intenzione di perderla.
> ...


"Spesso le donne se devono scegliere tra chi amano e chi le ama, preferiscono il secondo."

Se è questa la prospettiva, meglio lasciarla andare, no?


----------



## Rocco_365 (15 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> A me un uomo così razionale fa cadere le
> Palle che non ho
> So cosa dico perché mi è capitato
> 
> ...


quindi la panacea per tutte le crisi di coppia sarebbe fare gesti eclatanti ? non credo. Secondo me se una donna ha deciso di chiudere perché si è stufata, oppure ha voglia di novità c'é poco da fare, ogni tentativo anche eclatante può essere sempre e solo visto come un mero tentativo di superare la crisi. Tanto poi ci sarà un altra crisi e si tornerà da capo. Secondo me fa tanto l'indole delle persone, perchè di gente che si stufa dopo un po' ce n'é tanta.


----------



## Nicka (15 Ottobre 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> quindi la panacea per tutte le crisi di coppia sarebbe fare gesti eclatanti ? non credo. Secondo me se una donna ha deciso di chiudere perché si è stufata, oppure ha voglia di novità c'é poco da fare, ogni tentativo anche eclatante può essere sempre e solo visto come un mero tentativo di superare la crisi. Tanto poi ci sarà un altra crisi e si tornerà da capo. Secondo me fa tanto l'indole delle persone, perchè di gente che si stufa dopo un po' ce n'é tanta.


Il sacrosanto problema che la gente in genere non capisce è che i rapporti, tutti i rapporti, vanno coltivati giorno dopo giorno.
Non è questione di stufarsi o di essere persone che si annoiano o che hanno un'indole antipatica e stufosa.
Se ci si adagia e ci si dà sempre per scontati il castello, fatto di carte, crolla miseramente.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il sacrosanto problema che la gente in genere non capisce è che i rapporti, tutti i rapporti, vanno coltivati giorno dopo giorno.
> Non è questione di stufarsi o di essere persone che si annoiano o che hanno un'indole antipatica e stufosa.
> Se ci si adagia e ci si dà sempre per scontati il castello, fatto di carte, crolla miseramente.


Quoto! E aggiungo che vale indistintamente sia per le donne, che per gli uomini!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> "Spesso le donne se devono scegliere tra chi amano e chi le ama, preferiscono il secondo."
> 
> Se è questa la prospettiva, meglio lasciarla andare, no?


Se questa è la prospettiva concordo


----------



## Diletta (15 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è così.
> Uomini e donne vogliono in genere cose diverse dal matrimonio.
> La donna cerca una continuità erotica, difatti stigmatizza spesso l'assenza dell'uomo, l'uomo invece si avvale di istanti erotici, perlopiù limitati a del buon sesso e a degli eventi più o meno romantici secondo la sua visione di romanticismo che non coincide molto con quella femminile.
> Per una donna può essere anche erotico guardare la tv insieme sul divano con una coperta sulle gambe abbracciata al proprio uomo, per un uomo  la sola applicazione del kamasutra è decisamente più stimolante, ma ovviamente termina quando si è raggiunto il piacere.
> ...



Bravissimo, anche se non ti posso dare il verde! :up:

E quanto è vera l'ultima tua frase: basterebbe conoscere il meccanismo per vivere in coppia con armonia.
Basterebbe, in fondo, venirsi incontro, una volta che abbiamo appreso le reciproche necessità.
Dovrebbero istituire dei veri e propri corsi (ma dubito che gli psicologi, che conoscono molto bene il meccanismo, si offrirebbero per tenerli, visti i guadagni che fanno sulla pelle delle coppie in crisi...).


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il sacrosanto problema che la gente in genere non capisce è che i rapporti, tutti i rapporti, vanno coltivati giorno dopo giorno.
> Non è questione di stufarsi o di essere persone che si annoiano o che hanno un'indole antipatica e stufosa.
> Se ci si adagia e ci si dà sempre per scontati il castello, fatto di carte, crolla miseramente.


Rispondo a Nicka per tutti i messaggi riguardanti l'aspetto routine/adagiarsi/dare il rapporto come scontato.

In più di dieci anni di convivenza non ho MAI mancato un giorno in cui: 

- mi alzo al mattino non mettendo il piede fuori dal letto senza prima un bacio, una coccola, un abbraccio a lei
- non esco di casa se lei è presente senza prima salutarla, soffermandomi se necessario ad ascoltare ogni sua richiesta o proposta
- pur avendo il lavoro a TRE CHILOMETRI da casa, prima di iniziare non manca MAI una telefonata in cui le auguro buona giornata e la rassicuro che sono al lavoro (e con il mio senso dell'orientamento non è da dare sempre per scontato)
- di ritorno a casa la prima cosa che faccio è baciarla, con seguenti domande su come abbia passato la giornata 
- in tutti questi anni per dieci rapporti sessuali in uno si può affibiarne a lei l'iniziativa
Conoscendo perfettamente la sua insicurezza riguardo l'iniziativa in tutto ciò che riguardava la sfera amorosa, ho fatto il possibile per non fartle mancare la giusta attenzione.

Invece riguardo il mio essere così razionale e freddo in questa situazione, voglio specificare che normalmente non sono così, anzi sono una persona piuttosto passionale. Infatti è anche colpa del mio carattere forse se lei piano piano ha smesso di confidarsi e aprirsi a tutto tondo con me, molte volte non mi rendo conto di quanto sia soverchiante nel gestire una discussione...
quindi per questo cerco di non essere troppo aggressivo, voglio che si apra completamente senza timori...


----------



## Ryoga74 (16 Ottobre 2015)

...in tutto questo loro sono la mia fortuna e la mia consolazione


Spoiler


----------



## Rocco_365 (16 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Rispondo a Nicka per tutti i messaggi riguardanti l'aspetto routine/adagiarsi/dare il rapporto come scontato.
> 
> In più di dieci anni di convivenza non ho MAI mancato un giorno in cui:
> 
> ...


Profonda solidarietà per te Ryoga74, 

Io credo che si siano persone che nei rapporti lunghi si stufino a prescindere e quindi a lungo andare cerchino sempre nuovi stimoli, specialmente al di fuori dal rapporto. In una mia storia precedente durata quasi dieci anni è successo esattamente come a te. Sono passato da una fase in cui la mia ex di allora mi definiva come l'unica persona per cui vale la pena vivere a la persona peggiore sulla faccia della terra. In tutto questo era lei che era cambiata, non io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2015)

Benvenuto Ryoga.
Inizio col dirti che io all'inventore del navigatore darei il Nobel... quindi...
Comunque, un paio di pensieri.
Ci sono momenti nella nostra vita in cui vediamo tutto coperto bene bene da una spessa coltre di fuliggine.
Tutto. Succede a volte dopo aver perso una persona cara, in seguito ad una forte disillusione oppure come risultato di una lunga frustrazione.
Quando abbiamo per qualche motivo il cuore che ci pesa così tanto in petto da farci respirare a fatica, da farci sentire oppressi come in una gabbia.
E questo ci fa desiderare un forte cambiamento.
In realtà quello che spesso, mica sempre, vorremmo, è che qualcuno spazzasse via quella fuliggine.
Che qualcuno ci liberasse da quella cappa di angoscia.

Invece, vedi, quando ci innamoriamo veramente, siamo felici.
Siamo tanto felici per noi stessi che ci possiamo permettere di dispiacerci per chi, a causa di questo, deve soffrire.
Essere innamorati riempie il cuore di tanto coraggio e generosità che passiamo sopra tranquillamente ad un sacco di cose.
Di solito le persone innamorate, e parlo dell'invaghimento che ti porta a prendere decisioni che cambiano la vita, non hanno recriminazioni da fare, ma nuovi sogni da realizzare.
Quando camminiamo a una spanna da terra, possiamo permetterci di fare gli splendidi.

Non sono d'accordo con Danny, una donna non sceglie chi la ama a chi ama lei.
Ma quando una donna non si sente amata può scegliere di andarsene verso qualcuno che forse la amerà o forse no, ma soprattutto via da qualcuno che se non le chiede di restare, ovviamente non la ama.
Quando si parla di sentimenti ed emozioni, non si usa il pallottoliere, non si fanno analisi e proiezioni, non si calcolano effort.
Si segue il cuore.


----------



## Carola (16 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Benvenuto Ryoga.
> Inizio col dirti che io all'inventore del navigatore darei il Nobel... quindi...
> Comunque, un paio di pensieri.
> Ci sono momenti nella nostra vita in cui vediamo tutto coperto bene bene da una spessa coltre di fuliggine.
> ...


Giustissimo


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Questo almeno da parte sua, visto che io avevo affrontato tale momento come una transizione inevitabile per qualsiasi rapporto di coppia e che una volta finito avrebbe reso ancor più saldo il nostro legame.
> ...
> non mi ha ancora tradito carnalmente, ma dal mio punto di vista poco cambia.


1) errore... errore nel pensare che sia solo un momento transitorio e che passerà. 
Ho sbagliato anche io in questo. E' un momento TRANSITORIO solo se si agisce. 
Se si rimane impassibili il momento non transita e si ferma... penso che questa è SOLO una AUTO-GIUSTIFICAZIONE per sentirsi bene con la coscienza per non pensarci! Perché in fondo anche noi non siamo soddisfatti di quel rapporto.

2) non ti ancora tradito carnalmente... io non ci scommetterei.

3) ti trovi in una situazione "demmerda"... per ora... e per il prossimo anno almeno.


----------



## banshee (16 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Rispondo a Nicka per tutti i messaggi riguardanti l'aspetto routine/adagiarsi/dare il rapporto come scontato.
> 
> In più di dieci anni di convivenza non ho MAI mancato un giorno in cui:
> 
> ...


solidarietà fratello :up: io ho la ryoghite acuta da sempre..

a parte le battute. ho letto il 3d e mi soffermo su questo ultimo post... 

rassicurare un insicuro è come gettare delle pietre nelle sabbie mobili. stanno su un pochino e poi sprofondano. e si deve ricominciare daccapo. purtroppo ti dico questo perchè nonostante il tuo buon comportamento e i gesti molto carini da te descritti, è facile che lei sia ancora insicura. e che cerchi rassicurazioni sempre più grandi e assolute. 

l'orgoglio va un pochino messo da parte, anche se ci protegge dalla sofferenza.. 

ps i cuccioli sono bellissimi!


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Benvenuto Ryoga.
> Inizio col dirti che io all'inventore del navigatore darei il Nobel... quindi...
> Comunque, un paio di pensieri.
> Ci sono momenti nella nostra vita in cui vediamo tutto coperto bene bene da una spessa coltre di fuliggine.
> ...



Ottimo post. E ottima precisazione.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> 1) errore... errore nel pensare che sia solo un momento transitorio e che passerà.
> Ho sbagliato anche io in questo. E' un momento TRANSITORIO solo se si agisce.
> Se si rimane impassibili il momento non transita e si ferma... penso che questa è SOLO una AUTO-GIUSTIFICAZIONE per sentirsi bene con la coscienza per non pensarci! Perché in fondo anche noi non siamo soddisfatti di quel rapporto.
> 
> ...



1) Vero... e lo stiamo dicendo tutti quanti
2) Pure io
3) Sì, è quello che mi disse anche un mio amico all'epoca. Durata media.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> solidarietà fratello :up: io ho la ryoghite acuta da sempre..
> 
> a parte le battute. ho letto il 3d e mi soffermo su questo ultimo post...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Ryoga74 (16 Ottobre 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Profonda solidarietà per te Ryoga74,
> 
> Io credo che si siano persone che nei rapporti lunghi si stufino a prescindere e quindi a lungo andare cerchino sempre nuovi stimoli, specialmente al di fuori dal rapporto. In una mia storia precedente durata quasi dieci anni è successo esattamente come a te. Sono passato da una fase in cui la mia ex di allora mi definiva come l'unica persona per cui vale la pena vivere a la persona peggiore sulla faccia della terra. In tutto questo era lei che era cambiata, non io.


Onestamente penso che sia proprio questo il caso. Del resto le uniche due relazioni prolungate che ha avuto sono finite esattamente nella stessa maniera: lei che trova il partner non più coinvolto/coinvolgente come vorrebbe e seguente periodo di tristezza/depressione/chiusura in se stessa. Fino alla ricerca di un nuovo stimolo, che si tramuta sempre in una persona fisica, con cui iniziare una nuova storia. Evidentemente anche se lei vorrebbe instaurare un rapporto stabile, la sua indole decide diversamente...



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Benvenuto Ryoga.
> Inizio col dirti che io all'inventore del navigatore darei il Nobel... quindi...
> Comunque, un paio di pensieri.
> Ci sono momenti nella nostra vita in cui vediamo tutto coperto bene bene da una spessa coltre di fuliggine.
> ...


Ciao sbriciolata 
Condivido in pieno il tuo pensiero, solo che prima di cercare la felicità altrove, in un rapporto importante come il matrimonio (importante in quanto legame reciprocamente condiviso, non mi interessano le implicazioni sociali e religiose) bisognerebbe trovare le risposte dialogando col partner, specie se dall'altra parte non c'è un muro contro cui sbattere senza possibilità di replica. Invece lei mi ha tradito, e mentalmente si è già allontanata da me ancor prima di qualsiasi mia reazione o tentativo di discussione.
Non sono partecipe di un evento che può ancora percorrere binari diversi da quello intrapreso; sono spettatore di una decisione già presa in maniera univoca da lei e a cui non ho diritto di replica, posso solo cercare di far finire la cosa nella maniera più dignitosa possibile...



Daniele34 ha detto:


> 1) errore... errore nel pensare che sia solo un momento transitorio e che passerà.
> Ho sbagliato anche io in questo. E' un momento TRANSITORIO solo se si agisce.
> Se si rimane impassibili il momento non transita e si ferma... penso che questa è SOLO una AUTO-GIUSTIFICAZIONE per sentirsi bene con la coscienza per non pensarci! Perché in fondo anche noi non siamo soddisfatti di quel rapporto.
> 
> ...


1) era la prima volta che il nostro rapporto subiva una fase del genere: è evidente che anche da parte mia ci siano delle responsabilità, ma non per questo posso giustificare la fine della nostra relazione senza aver prima cercare di porre rimedio, per mettermi al corrente della cosa, per darmi lo scossone sufficiente al fine di destarmi e farmi ritornare in carreggiata. Nulla, tranne il mettermi al corrente del fatto compiuto.
2) poco importa. Anzi per come sono messe le cose, avrei preferito una sbandata con rapporto carnale annesso ma relativo pentimento e discussione sui motivi che l'hanno spinta al tradimento. Piuttosto che una infatuazione anche solo platonica ma che la trasporta al punto da non avere remore a mentire, nascondere segreti, e alla fine di tutto farle dire "non ti amo più" . 
3) non so quantificare il tempo che mi ci vorrà per riprendermi completamente da questa situazione. Adesso so per certo che ci sto soffrendo, perchè io l'amo ancora, mentre lei è stata capace di dirmi che per lei non è più così...



banshee ha detto:


> solidarietà fratello :up: io ho la ryoghite acuta da sempre..
> 
> a parte le battute. ho letto il 3d e mi soffermo su questo ultimo post...
> 
> ...


Grazie sia per la solidarietà che per i complimenti ai miei piccoli <3
Non è questione di orgoglio, è consapevolezza di esser stato messo al corrente del suo disagio a decisione ormai presa. Mi ha tradito, alla prima difficoltà della nostra relazione. Relazione che ha avuto picchi di intensità e complicità notevoli per gran parte della sua esegesi, per questo non riesco per quanto l'ami a far nulla per riconquistare la sua stima, il suo affetto. Non ci riesco, mi ha fatto davvero male...


----------



## banshee (16 Ottobre 2015)

Ok questo lo capisco Ryoga. Lo capisco molto bene


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Ottobre 2015)

...e son passati altri due giorni da semplici coinquilini, da separati in casa. 
Lei piano piano sembra essere meno combattuta, più serena. Quasi si fosse tolta un macigno enorme da sopra le spalle. Stasera esce con le amiche, mangia fuori e poi discoteca. 
Mentre io come un coglione non ho chiamato nessuno. Sabato sera in casa, passeggiata coi cani, qualche film in Tv, abbraccio la malinconia della situazione e spero mi venga sonno presto (ne dubito)...


----------



## Eratò (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...e son passati altri due giorni da semplici coinquilini, da separati in casa.
> Lei piano piano sembra essere meno combattuta, più serena. Quasi si fosse tolta un macigno enorme da sopra le spalle. Stasera esce con le amiche, mangia fuori e poi discoteca.
> Mentre io come un coglione non ho chiamato nessuno. Sabato sera in casa, passeggiata coi cani, qualche film in Tv, abbraccio la malinconia della situazione e spero mi venga sonno presto (ne dubito)...


Odiavo le serate così... e questa volta la solidarietà è mia.


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Odiavo le serate così... e questa volta la solidarietà è mia.


Grazie


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...e son passati altri due giorni da semplici coinquilini, da separati in casa.
> Lei piano piano sembra essere meno combattuta, più serena. Quasi si fosse tolta un macigno enorme da sopra le spalle. Stasera esce con le amiche, mangia fuori e poi discoteca.
> Mentre io come un coglione non ho chiamato nessuno. Sabato sera in casa, passeggiata coi cani, qualche film in Tv, abbraccio la malinconia della situazione e spero mi venga sonno presto (ne dubito)...


La malinconia a volte può essere una coccola, se la si abbraccia e ci si lascia anche abbracciare...lasciando fuori il tribunale che spinge a giudicarsi in quella situazione...

io stasera a casa in relax coi miei gatti...non uscirei neanche se mi pagassero....ma me la ricordo quella malinconia lì, anche se ero stata io a lasciare...ci ho combattuto e non poco per mesi, poi ho mollato e mi sono lasciata perdere....è stato liberatorio...e adesso serate come questa le aspetto per godermi la compagnia di me


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> La malinconia a volte può essere una coccola, se la si abbraccia e ci si lascia anche abbracciare...lasciando fuori il tribunale che spinge a giudicarsi in quella situazione...
> 
> io stasera a casa in relax coi miei gatti...non uscirei neanche se mi pagassero....ma me la ricordo quella malinconia lì, anche se ero stata io a lasciare...ci ho combattuto e non poco per mesi, poi ho mollato e mi sono lasciata perdere....è stato liberatorio...e adesso serate come questa le aspetto per godermi la compagnia di me


Spero di arrivarci presto a godere di queste serate...


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Spero di arrivarci presto a godere di queste serate...


non te lo dico quanto ci ho messo...

ma il senso è stato avvicinarmi a me, e anzichè riempire il vuoto da fuori, sedermici dentro...


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> non te lo dico quanto ci ho messo...
> 
> ma il senso è stato avvicinarmi a me, e anzichè riempire il vuoto da fuori, sedermici dentro...


Spero di non metterci troppo


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Spero di non metterci troppo


non ci pensare...

è roba da piccoli passi, come i bambini...ma ne vale la pena...


----------



## Ryoga74 (19 Ottobre 2015)

...altro momento di confronto questa sera dopo cena.
Mi ha spiegato di più sulla relazione che ha iniziato con "l'altro", le sue esigenze e abbiamo iniziato a porre le basi per una separazione senza liti o inutili strascichi. 
Ancora una volta mi sono scoperto insolitamente lucido, freddo, accondiscendente. 
L'ho persa ormai non so da quanto; pur amandola ancora sono consapevole che non ritornerà indietro.
E una parte di me è conscia che sia giusto così, non sopporterei di vederla soffrire imprigionata in un rapporto che non le dà più le stesse emozioni che l'hanno spinta a innamorarsi di me.

Perchè per quanto mi faccia male ammetterlo, sono una persona immatura.

Ne sono consapevole ma non sono riuscito a fare quel passo che fa diventare un  ragazzo un uomo. Velatamente me lo ha fatto capire, e cazzo ha fottutamente ragione. 
Ho perso una cosa davvero bella, un rapporto stupendo per la mia paura di crescere. Spero che almeno questa sconfitta nella mia vita sia di stimolo per diventare una persona diversa, un uomo. 
Ora non posso far altro che cogliere i cocci, per il resto ci sarà tempo...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2015)

Boh
Non capisco.
Cosa ti manca per essere Uomo?


----------



## Ryoga74 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh
> Non capisco.
> Cosa ti manca per essere Uomo?


Bella domanda...

Ti posso dire cosa mi fa pensare di non aver raggiunto lo step per diventarlo: quando tua moglie ti fa capire di sentirsi più mamma che compagna


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Bella domanda...
> 
> Ti posso dire cosa mi fa pensare di non aver raggiunto lo step per diventarlo: quando tua moglie ti fa capire di sentirsi più mamma che compagna


Una può sentirsi mamma di un sessantenne.

Chiedo a te, non a lei. Ti deve ricordare di fare la pipì prima di uscire?


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...altro momento di confronto questa sera dopo cena.
> Mi ha spiegato di più sulla relazione che ha iniziato con "l'altro", le sue esigenze e abbiamo iniziato a porre le basi per una separazione senza liti o inutili strascichi.
> Ancora una volta mi sono scoperto insolitamente lucido, freddo, accondiscendente.
> L'ho persa ormai non so da quanto; pur amandola ancora sono consapevole che non ritornerà indietro.
> ...



Attribuirsi le colpe per le scelte altrui è abbastanza frequente come reazione in questi casi.
Può servire a non colpevolizzare l'altro, in maniera da non entrare in conflitto con la visione positiva che se ne  ha quando ancora si ama. E ad alimentare la speranza che forse cambiando e maturando in futuro eventi analoghi non abbiano più la possibilità di accadere.
In realtà lei sta facendo una sua scelta indipendentemente da te, mentre tu subisci.


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...e son passati altri due giorni da semplici coinquilini, da separati in casa.
> Lei piano piano sembra essere meno combattuta, più serena. *Quasi si fosse tolta un macigno enorme da sopra le spalle. Stasera esce con le amiche, mangia fuori e poi discoteca. *
> Mentre io come un coglione non ho chiamato nessuno. Sabato sera in casa, passeggiata coi cani, qualche film in Tv, abbraccio la malinconia della situazione e spero mi venga sonno presto (ne dubito)...


Se l'è tolta sì, il macigno.
E ora è pure convinta, dalla tua passività, di stare facendo la scelta giusta.
Sta sancendo l'inizio di una nuova fase della sua vita. E lo fa con la tranquillità di chi non ha sensi di colpa o ripensamenti. In fin dei conti tu te ne stai lì, come prima, coi tuoi cani, la tua tv, mesto e malinconico (ma lo sai solo tu e noi qui)...
il tutto mentre lei vive.
Guardati dal di fuori: lei vive, tu no. Le scelte si fanno sempre in positivo: che rimpianti può avere, lei, ora?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Attribuirsi le colpe per le scelte altrui è abbastanza frequente come reazione in questi casi.
> Può servire a non colpevolizzare l'altro, in maniera da non entrare in conflitto con la visione positiva che se ne  ha quando ancora si ama. E ad alimentare la speranza che forse cambiando e maturando in futuro eventi analoghi non abbiano più la possibilità di accadere.
> In realtà lei sta facendo una sua scelta indipendentemente da te, mentre tu subisci.



Vero normale meccanismo mentale.


----------



## Diletta (20 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Se l'è tolta sì, il macigno.
> E ora è pure convinta, dalla tua passività, di stare facendo la scelta giusta.
> Sta sancendo l'inizio di una nuova fase della sua vita. E lo fa con la tranquillità di chi non ha sensi di colpa o ripensamenti. In fin dei conti tu te ne stai lì, come prima, coi tuoi cani, la tua tv, mesto e malinconico (ma lo sai solo tu e noi qui)...
> il tutto mentre lei vive.
> Guardati dal di fuori: lei vive, tu no. Le scelte si fanno sempre in positivo: che rimpianti può avere, lei, ora?



Danny, sentendoti parlare così come se fosse cosa più che normale, rabbrividisco perché qui c'è durezza di cuore e menefreghismo puro.
Secondo me non è affatto "normale" e mi piace poco che passi un messaggio del genere...
Lui è suo marito ed è un uomo che sta soffrendo perché la ama ancora e lei lo sa.
Come si può non mostrare nessuna empatia verso la persona che doveva essere il compagno di vita?  
Come si può solo pensare di uscire a divertirsi sapendo il dolore che hai recato a colui col quale hai diviso il letto da tanti anni?
Mi rifiuto di pensare che una persona mediamente sensibile possa comportarsi così, qui siamo davanti ad una persona di un cinismo da paura. 
E a me sta cosa fa davvero paura.


----------



## eagle (20 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...altro momento di confronto questa sera dopo cena.
> Mi ha spiegato di più sulla relazione che ha iniziato con "l'altro", le sue esigenze e abbiamo iniziato a porre le basi per una separazione senza liti o inutili strascichi.
> Ancora una volta mi sono scoperto insolitamente lucido, freddo, accondiscendente.
> L'ho persa ormai non so da quanto; pur amandola ancora sono consapevole che non ritornerà indietro.
> ...


Fuori le palle, Ryoga. Lucido sì, pecora mai!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Fuori le palle, Ryoga. Lucido sì, pecora mai!


Buongiorno


----------



## Diletta (20 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Bella domanda...
> 
> Ti posso dire cosa mi fa pensare di non aver raggiunto lo step per diventarlo: quando tua moglie ti fa capire di sentirsi più mamma che compagna



Tutte scuse e alibi...non ci cascare!!!
Prima le andava bene questo suo ruolo, ammesso e non concesso che l'abbia avuto davvero.

Comunque mi permetto di dirti che una donna così è meglio perderla che trovarla e tu l'hai capito, infatti ti è impossibile cercare di riconquistarla perché, nel tuo profondo, sai bene che non ne vale la pena.
Ti auguro solo di arrivare presto allo step successivo che è quello del disprezzo che porterà il disamore assoluto e quando succederà sarai libero e leggero.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Fuori le palle, Ryoga. Lucido sì, pecora mai!


Bello leggerti ogni tanto 

Per il resto quoto
Comportandoti così ti togli le ultime possibilità di riconquistarla


----------



## Diletta (20 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bello leggerti ogni tanto
> 
> Per il resto quoto
> Comportandoti così ti togli le ultime possibilità di riconquistarla



E lui pensi che voglia riconquistarla?
Una del genere?
Dovrebbe andare ad accendere un cero grande così per aver capito con che razza di donna si era sposato!


----------



## eagle (20 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno


Ciao, stamattina mi ero svegliato un po' abbacchiato. Le parole di Ryoga mi hanno fatto salire la pressione &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## eagle (20 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bello leggerti ogni tanto
> 
> Per il resto quoto
> Comportandoti così ti togli le ultime possibilità di riconquistarla


Ciao Farfy. Sono convinto che sia il contrario, è lei che deve riconquistare lui, non subito ovviamente, adesso sta facendo un bel giro sulla giostra... Il suo comportamento passivo è comunque controproducente, per se stesso e per il suo matrimonio.


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Danny, sentendoti parlare così come se fosse cosa più che normale, rabbrividisco perché qui c'è durezza di cuore e menefreghismo puro.
> Secondo me non è affatto "normale" e mi piace poco che passi un messaggio del genere...
> Lui è suo marito ed è un uomo che sta soffrendo perché la ama ancora e lei lo sa.
> Come si può non mostrare nessuna empatia verso la persona che doveva essere il compagno di vita?
> ...


Devi dimostrarlo. Devi farglielo capire. Altrimenti lei come lo sa? Non bastano le parole. E questo è stato detto.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Ciao Farfy. Sono convinto che sia il contrario, è lei che deve riconquistare lui, non subito ovviamente, adesso sta facendo un bel giro sulla giostra... Il suo comportamento passivo è comunque controproducente, per se stesso e per il suo matrimonio.


Si certo che è lei che deve riconquistarlo ma come ho gia detto più di una volta credo che un atteggiamento passivo da parte del tradito amplifichi la giustificazione al tradimento e al suo proseguimento


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si certo che è lei che deve riconquistarlo ma come ho gia detto più di una volta credo che un atteggiamento passivo da parte del tradito amplifichi la giustificazione al tradimento e al suo proseguimento


Confermo e quoto.


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Ciao Farfy. Sono convinto che sia il contrario, è lei che deve riconquistare lui, non subito ovviamente, adesso sta facendo un bel giro sulla giostra... Il suo comportamento passivo è comunque controproducente, per se stesso e per il suo matrimonio.


Visto dal di fuori sembrerebbe così... ma è lei che se ne sta andando, quindi lei pensa che sia lui a doverla riconquistare. Possiamo interrogarci se qs sia giusto o meno ma... se fosse così non puoi ribaltare la cosa a tuo favore.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Confermo e quoto.


Ogni volta che mi quoti sull'argomento mi fa sorridere e pensare alle nostre discussioni


----------



## eagle (20 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si certo che è lei che deve riconquistarlo ma come ho gia detto più di una volta credo che un atteggiamento passivo da parte del tradito amplifichi la giustificazione al tradimento e al suo proseguimento


In questa fase probabilmente anche un atteggiamento "attivo" sarebbe strumentalizzato dalla moglie innescando quel meccanismo autoassolutorio di mostrizzazione del tradito che più volte abbiamo qui analizzato. D'altra parte è necessario che Ryoga reagisca subito soprattutto per sé. Come si fa a non combattere per una cosa a cui si tiene tanto? Magari un giorno, quando sarà più lucida, la moglie si ricorderà di un Ryoga diverso e potrà effettivamente valutare cosa vuole davvero.


----------



## eagle (20 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Visto dal di fuori sembrerebbe così... ma è lei che se ne sta andando, quindi lei pensa che sia lui a doverla riconquistare. Possiamo interrogarci se qs sia giusto o meno ma... se fosse così non puoi ribaltare la cosa a tuo favore.


Ma lei non vuole affatto essere riconquistata in questo momento, non ci pensa proprio. Forse più avanti ma adesso sta bene così.


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Ma lei non vuole affatto essere riconquistata in questo momento, non ci pensa proprio. Forse più avanti ma adesso sta bene così.


Ma neppure più avanti, o adesso o mai più, come si dice.
Che uomo si trova davanti questa donna?
Un uomo passivo, che se ne sta lì a intristirsi in casa con i due cani, lasciandola andare in discoteca tranquillamente...
ma se una donna deve fare una scelta tra un uomo così e l'altro dietro l'angolo che le fa ribollire il sangue, non ci sono dubbi...
Non le solleva neppure un po' di senso di colpa, anzi le fa nascere il disprezzo verso chi non sa vivere la vita, non sa fare una scelta... di chi non lotta.
Per lei.
Perché anche lottare per una donna ha un chiaro significato: darle valore.
Che valore dai a una donna quando passi la tua serata con due cani e la lasci andar fuori a ballare in questa situazione?
Io comprendo tutto perché ci sono passato anch'io: rimani catatonico e rincoglionito in questa situazione, se è la prima volta che la affronti, non comprendi, ti accasci... 
Forse è per questo che lo sto dicendo da un po',  perché capirlo dopo è troppo tardi.


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ogni volta che mi quoti sull'argomento mi fa sorridere e pensare alle nostre discussioni


Il tradimento come qualsiasi evento "importante" della vita lascia un segno e non può non cambiarti dentro.
Se lo affronti confrontandoti con te stesso.


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> In questa fase probabilmente anche un atteggiamento "attivo" sarebbe strumentalizzato dalla moglie innescando quel meccanismo autoassolutorio di mostrizzazione del tradito che più volte abbiamo qui analizzato. D'altra parte è necessario che Ryoga reagisca subito soprattutto per sé. Come si fa a non combattere per una cosa a cui si tiene tanto? *Magari un giorno, quando sarà più lucida, la moglie si ricorderà di un Ryoga diverso e potrà effettivamente valutare cosa vuole davvero*.


Le donne in massima parte quando escono da una porta non ci rientrano più.
Lo ha già fatto, lo rifarà.
Chi se ne frega se mostrizza, Ryoga non ha più nulla da perdere in qualsiasi caso.
Giusto: come si fa a non combattere per una cosa a cui si tiene tanto?
Credi che anche lei non se lo domandi?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Ciao Farfy. Sono convinto che sia il contrario, è lei che deve riconquistare lui, non subito ovviamente, adesso sta facendo un bel giro sulla giostra... Il suo comportamento passivo è comunque controproducente, per se stesso e per il suo matrimonio.


Quoto.
Assumere un ruolo attivo è importante, comunque vada.
Ciao


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Le donne in massima parte quando escono da una porta non ci rientrano più.
> Lo ha già fatto, lo rifarà.
> Chi se ne frega se mostrizza, Ryoga non ha più nulla da perdere in qualsiasi caso.
> Giusto: come si fa a non combattere per una cosa a cui si tiene tanto?
> Credi che anche lei non se lo domandi?


Attivo sì.

Come ognuno lo sceglie, scegliendo.
Si deve trovare chiarezza in se stessi su cosa si vuole in una situazione che è come una catastrofe non prevista. Farsi trascinare dalla piena non è mai una buona cosa.


----------



## eagle (20 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Le donne in massima parte quando escono da una porta non ci rientrano più.
> Lo ha già fatto, lo rifarà.
> Chi se ne frega se mostrizza, Ryoga non ha più nulla da perdere in qualsiasi caso.
> Giusto: come si fa a non combattere per una cosa a cui si tiene tanto?
> Credi che anche lei non se lo domandi?


Ripeto. In questo momento alla moglie non interessa nulla di Ryoga. Qualunque cosa egli dirà o farà, essa sarà strumentalizzata. Deve reagire prima di tutto per se stesso. Più avanti si vedrà se il matrimonio è finito davvero, se la moglie cambierà idea, se lui avrà la forza e la voglia di riaccoglierla, cosa niente affatto scontata.


----------



## Diletta (20 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma neppure più avanti, o adesso o mai più, come si dice.
> Che uomo si trova davanti questa donna?
> Un uomo passivo, che se ne sta lì a intristirsi in casa con i due cani, lasciandola andare in discoteca tranquillamente...
> ma se una donna deve fare una scelta tra un uomo così e l'altro dietro l'angolo che le fa ribollire il sangue, non ci sono dubbi...
> ...



Il valore che si merita ovvero "0" (zero).
Lui è passivo perché, pur amandola ancora (ma durerà poco, ne sono certa) sa bene che non potrà più essere la sua compagna di vita, e non perché è lei che ha deciso questo, ma perché è lui che non la vuole più.
E fa anche bene, aggiungo.


----------



## Diletta (20 Ottobre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Ripeto. In questo momento alla moglie non interessa nulla di Ryoga. Qualunque cosa egli dirà o farà, essa sarà strumentalizzata. Deve reagire prima di tutto per se stesso. Più avanti si vedrà se il matrimonio è finito davvero, *se la moglie cambierà idea, se lui avrà la forza e la voglia di riaccoglierla, cosa niente affatto scontata.*



Ciao Eagle, come stai? 

Quoto assolutamente che lui deve reagire, ma per se stesso, a lei non deve dimostrare nulla.

Sul grassetto, hai ragione: la cosa non è affatto scontata, anzi, se la moglie cambierà idea, temo che sarà sempre troppo tardi per lei e le auguro, anzi, di perdere baracca e burattini, anzi, burattinai...


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il valore che si merita ovvero "0" (zero).
> Lui è passivo perché, pur amandola ancora (ma durerà poco, ne sono certa) sa bene che non potrà più essere la sua compagna di vita, e non perché è lei che ha deciso questo, ma perché è lui che non la vuole più.
> E fa anche bene, aggiungo.



Credi che una donna che si sente valutata "0" abbia rimpianti?
Sensi di colpa?
No.
Ryoga non dimostra di amarla e forse non la ama per davvero malgrado si affanni a ripeterlo qui.
E' la fine di una fase della vita, una fine annunciata, dolorosa, ma avvertita da entrambi.
Forse.
Aspetto la reazione di Ryoga.


----------



## Diletta (20 Ottobre 2015)

*E aggiungo*

che lei dovrebbe sentirsi un verme strisciante per sapere di aver distrutto un matrimonio.
Solo che oggi il non provare più il picco di emozioni dei primi tempi sembra essere diventato un motivo più che valido per sfare un'unione.
Belli i nostri tempi, sì. 
E il paradosso è che viene criticato il marito per non attivarsi alla riconquista di lei.
Mah...roba da matti.


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Ripeto. In questo momento alla moglie non interessa nulla di Ryoga. Qualunque cosa egli dirà o farà, essa sarà strumentalizzata. Deve reagire prima di tutto per se stesso. Più avanti si vedrà se il matrimonio è finito davvero, se la moglie cambierà idea, se lui avrà la forza e la voglia di riaccoglierla, cosa niente affatto scontata.



Mettiamola così.
Facciamo un'ipotesi.
Tu ti sei innamorato di un'altra.
Lo dici a tua moglie, alla tua compagna, alla donna che hai accanto in quel momento.
Le dici che vuoi lasciarla per questo.
Lei accetta la cosa e ti lascia uscire.
Cosa pensi?
Io rimarrei deluso. Anzi, mi incazzerei con lei.
Ma come? Non sei gelosa neanche un po'?
Mi lasci andare così? Ma allora... dov'è il tuo amore?
Non te ne frega proprio niente di me?
Vabbe... lo hai voluto tu. Mi faccio l'altra.
Io mi aspetto invece che lei si incazzi, mi dia del bastardo, mi piantoni davanti alla porta di casa, che si metta a piangere, mi tiri dei piatti, che dimostri la sua passione.
C?è bisogno di vederla questa passione, c'è bisogno di vederla, di sentirla, di toccarla  questa passione, questo amore. Non sono solo parole.
Tutti noi vogliamo la libertà ma siamo attratti dalla solidità delle passioni e dalle catene delle leggi morali, che ci danno l'idea di stablità che le pulsioni cancellano.


----------



## Diletta (20 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Credi che una donna che si sente valutata "0" abbia rimpianti?
> Sensi di colpa?
> No.
> Ryoga non dimostra di amarla e forse non la ama per davvero malgrado si affanni a ripeterlo qui.
> ...



Dopo essersi comportata con quella durezza di cuore che si aspettava?
Di essere valutata positivamente da lui?
Non so se Ryoga la ami ancora (un po'...), di sicuro l'amore per lei è stato parecchio scalfito.
Ma quando una ti dice che non ti ama più e pensa ad un altro, cosa vuoi riconquistare?
Che se ne vada a quel paese e di corsa, anche perché, da quanto lui ci ha detto, è anche un vizio che ha.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Mettiamola così.
> Facciamo un'ipotesi.
> Tu ti sei innamorato di un'altra.
> Lo dici a tua moglie, alla tua compagna, alla donna che hai accanto in quel momento.
> ...


Perfetto direi


----------



## Diletta (20 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Mettiamola così.
> Facciamo un'ipotesi.
> *Tu ti sei innamorato di un'altra.*
> Lo dici a tua moglie, alla tua compagna, alla donna che hai accanto in quel momento.
> ...



Se si dice questa frase al proprio coniuge i giochi sono finiti.
Game over, capisci Danny?
E questo, sia che ci siano scenate di gelosia (a parer mio anche umilianti, ma se scoppiano non ci si può fare nulla) sia che uno reagisca in un altro modo.
Davanti ad una sentenza del genere si apre la porta di casa e addio...e stammi bene!


----------



## Diletta (20 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perfetto direi



...ecco quell'altra!


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> che lei dovrebbe sentirsi un verme strisciante per sapere di aver distrutto un matrimonio.
> Solo che oggi il non provare più il picco di emozioni dei primi tempi sembra essere diventato un motivo più che valido per sfare un'unione.
> Belli i nostri tempi, sì.
> E il paradosso è che viene criticato il marito per non attivarsi alla riconquista di lei.
> Mah...roba da matti.


Ma lei è perfettamente coerente.
Non è stata scoperta, non ha mentito: ha espresso la sua volontà.
Cosa poteva fare di più?
I matrimoni finiscono, le relazioni, l'amore, le storie finiscono e non vi è colpa di alcuno per questo.
Perché lei dovrebbe sentirsi un verme quando lui non sembra essere stato scalfito dalla cosa?
Se lui vuole può darsi da fare per tentare di riconquistarla e non è detto che ci riesca, oppure può accettare la situazione per quella che è.


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se si dice questa frase al proprio coniuge i giochi sono finiti.
> Game over, capisci Danny?
> E questo, sia che ci siano scenate di gelosia (a parer mio anche umilianti, ma se scoppiano non ci si può fare nulla) sia che uno reagisca in un altro modo.
> Davanti ad una sentenza del genere si apre la porta di casa e addio...e stammi bene!



Se i giochi sono finiti, mettiamoci il cuore in pace. Stiamo a far compagnia ai cani, diamo della stronza a lei tutta la vita, che tanto è questa la conclusione a cui si arriverà prima o poi, perché è stronzo chi lascia a prescindere, no? e non stiamo neanche a piangere per una così... che non ne vale la pena... 11 anni... che vuoi che sia... un errore... si pensava fosse migliore invece... ma la colpa è solo di lei, mi raccomando.
O no?
Diletta, lei sta scegliendo.
Ma anche lui ha diritto di scegliere, di far capire cosa vuole, e deve urlarlo questo non tenerlo dentro di sé.
Poi sarà quel che sarà, potrà andare male o bene, ma l'inerzia no, in amore non ci sta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Mettiamola così.
> Facciamo un'ipotesi.
> Tu ti sei innamorato di un'altra.
> Lo dici a tua moglie, alla tua compagna, alla donna che hai accanto in quel momento.
> ...


Quindi non siamo attratti dall'amore.
Mi sembra da te usata a sproposito la parola.


----------



## Diletta (20 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma lei è perfettamente coerente.
> Non è stata scoperta, non ha mentito: ha espresso la sua volontà.
> Cosa poteva fare di più?
> I matrimoni finiscono, le relazioni, l'amore, le storie finiscono e non vi è colpa di alcuno per questo.
> ...



Danny:
prima di tutto non credo proprio che lui appaia sereno e imperturbabile, lui è triste e sta male, l'ha sempre detto e non ho motivo di non credergli, e questo lei lo nota chiaramente.
Sarà sicuramente abbacchiato, lei, quindi, se non altro per rispetto a lui, dovrebbe evitare di fare la splendida andandosi a godere la ritrovata libertà perchè questo è crudele, non trovo altri termini.

Che non vi sia colpa di alcuno quando i matrimoni finiscono è una cavolata.
Non ci si innamora in un giorno e se si tiene al rapporto si può fare tanto per difenderlo. Stava a lei farlo perché è lei che aveva un problema.
Ripeto: la fine del matrimonio è causa sua, dovrebbe mostrare almeno un po' di dispiacere, invece se ne va in discoteca...
Ripeto 2: un cero di dimensioni giganti in ringraziamento per essersene accorto in tempo e per non avere figli con questo sottotipo di donna.


----------



## patroclo (20 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> che lei dovrebbe sentirsi un verme strisciante per sapere di aver distrutto un matrimonio.
> Solo che oggi il non provare più il picco di emozioni dei primi tempi sembra essere diventato un motivo più che valido per sfare un'unione.
> Belli i nostri tempi, sì.
> E il paradosso è che viene criticato il marito per non attivarsi alla riconquista di lei.
> Mah...roba da matti.


Mi sembra un giudizio fuori luogo ...... a meno di colpi di testa per distruggere un matrimonio bisogna essere in due ....


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quindi non siamo attratti dall'amore.
> Mi sembra da te usata a sproposito la parola.



Non siamo attratti "solo" dall'amore.
Non basta per stare insieme una vita.


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Danny:
> prima di tutto non credo proprio che lui appaia sereno e imperturbabile, lui è triste e sta male, l'ha sempre detto e non ho motivo di non credergli, e questo lei lo nota chiaramente.
> Sarà sicuramente abbacchiato, lei, quindi, se non altro per rispetto a lui, dovrebbe evitare di fare la splendida andandosi a godere la ritrovata libertà perchè questo è crudele, non trovo altri termini.
> 
> ...


Stava a tutti e due farlo.
La fine di un matrimonio va bilanciata tra tutti e due.
In questo caso lei è esemplare: non ha nascosto niente.
Lui ha accettato seppur a malincuore la cosa.
Cosa deve fare lei?
Portare il lutto?
Non è morto nessuno.
Ma quale cero...


----------



## Diletta (20 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Mi sembra un giudizio fuori luogo ...... a meno di colpi di testa per distruggere un matrimonio bisogna essere in due ....




Mah, tante volte per distruggere un matrimonio basta uno solo, e questo caso lo dimostra.
Lei non provava più quelle emozioni e quegli stimoli perché, da persona immatura quale si è rivelata, non sa capire gli altri aspetti a cui dare valore al proprio matrimonio, quindi via alla ricerca di un altro che possa rifarla sentire "viva".
Chi è così sarà perennemente insoddisfatto perché la "vitalità" di cui hanno bisogno non durerà mai a lungo...ma questi sono cavoli suoi e di chi avrà la sfortuna di essere preso all'amo.


----------



## Diletta (20 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> *Stava a tutti e due farlo.*
> La fine di un matrimonio va bilanciata tra tutti e due.
> In questo caso lei è *esemplare:* non ha nascosto niente.
> Lui ha accettato seppur a malincuore la cosa.
> ...



Insisto...sta a chi è a disagio nel rapporto, a chi ha delle difficoltà.
Esemplare un cavolo: lei lo ha comunicato a cose fatte, prima si è guardata bene in giro e si è organizzata per stare meglio lei ed è sempre lei che ha deciso di accantonare il marito senza tanti scrupoli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Ottobre 2015)

Solitamente un rapporto finisce O perché non è più possibile portarlo avanti O perché si incontra un'altra persona con la quale si vuole instaurare un nuovo rapporto
Quando si adducono entrambe le motivazioni una é falsa perché non era di per sé sufficiente.


----------



## Divì (20 Ottobre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Fuori le palle, Ryoga. Lucido sì, pecora mai!


Ciao Eagle. [emoji1]


----------



## Divì (20 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si certo che è lei che deve riconquistarlo ma come ho gia detto più di una volta credo che un atteggiamento passivo da parte del tradito amplifichi la giustificazione al tradimento e al suo proseguimento


Quoto! Fuori le palle tutti, traditi e traditori [emoji48]


----------



## Divì (20 Ottobre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Ma lei non vuole affatto essere riconquistata in questo momento, non ci pensa proprio. Forse più avanti ma adesso sta bene così.


Quoto! Ragazzi. Mi fate risparmiare un sacco di fatica [emoji1]


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Solitamente un rapporto finisce O perché non è più possibile portarlo avanti O perché si incontra un'altra persona con la quale si vuole instaurare un nuovo rapporto
> Quando si adducono entrambe le motivazioni una é falsa perché non era di per sé sufficiente.


Quando si incontra e si vede un'altra persona evidentemente il rapporto già è in crisi. E a volte quell'altra persona è strumentale a lasciare. Non ci scommetterei  molto sul fatto che la persona di cui è innamorata ora la moglie sarà importante per lei nel futuro.


----------



## danny (20 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah, tante volte per distruggere un matrimonio basta uno solo, e questo caso lo dimostra.
> Lei non provava più quelle emozioni e quegli stimoli perché, da persona immatura quale si è rivelata, non sa capire gli altri aspetti a cui dare valore al proprio matrimonio, quindi via alla ricerca di un altro che possa rifarla sentire "viva".
> Chi è così sarà perennemente insoddisfatto perché la "vitalità" di cui hanno bisogno non durerà mai a lungo...ma questi sono cavoli suoi e di chi avrà la sfortuna di essere preso all'amo.


11 anni ti sembrano pochi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Mettiamola così.
> Facciamo un'ipotesi.
> Tu ti sei innamorato di un'altra.
> Lo dici a tua moglie, alla tua compagna, alla donna che hai accanto in quel momento.
> ...





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quindi non siamo attratti dall'amore.
> Mi sembra da te usata a sproposito la parola.





danny ha detto:


> Non siamo attratti "solo" dall'amore.
> Non basta per stare insieme una vita.


non mi sono spiegata bene.
c'è bisogno di sentire che qualcuno si dispera perché ce ne andiamo?
secondo te quella disperazione è dimostrazione di amore?


----------



## Ryoga74 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Scusate tutti se non ho replicato ai vostri interventi (sono diventati tantissimi) ma durante le ore lavorative non ho il tempo di leggere e rispondere. In pausa pranzo ho letto velocemente qualcosa, adesso riprendo il filo e con calma rispondo dove posso...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Ciao, stamattina mi ero svegliato un po' abbacchiato. Le parole di Ryoga mi hanno fatto salire la pressione ��


Anche a me ... Continuo a leggere


----------



## tullio (20 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Mettiamola così.
> Facciamo un'ipotesi.
> Tu ti sei innamorato di un'altra.
> Lo dici a tua moglie, alla tua compagna, alla donna che hai accanto in quel momento.
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Se i giochi sono finiti, mettiamoci il cuore in  pace. Stiamo a far compagnia ai cani, diamo della stronza a lei tutta la  vita, che tanto è questa la conclusione a cui si arriverà prima o poi,  perché è stronzo chi lascia a prescindere, no? e non stiamo neanche a  piangere per una così... che non ne vale la pena... 11 anni... che vuoi  che sia... un errore... si pensava fosse migliore invece... ma la colpa è  solo di lei, mi raccomando.
> O no?
> Diletta, lei sta scegliendo.
> *Ma anche lui ha diritto di scegliere*, di far capire cosa vuole, e deve urlarlo questo non tenerlo dentro di sé.
> Poi sarà quel che sarà, potrà andare male o bene, *ma l'inerzia no, in amore non ci sta*.


Stiamo parlando di una situazioen che è chiusa. Non quasi chiusa o da decidere, ma chiusa e decisa.

neretto 1: Insomma, te ne stai andando e pretendi che lei stia male da cani e lo dimostri? Te ne vai e ti preoccupi del suo amore? Mi sembra ci sia un orgoglio smisurato dietro parole come queste. Se te ne vai te ne vai ed è chiaro che non ti importa affatto di quel che pensa lei, altrimenti non te ne andresti. Intendi dire che te ne vai ma che provi affetto per lei e ti dispiace andartene e vorresti che lei non soffrisse troppo? Be' se riesce a stare calma dovresti esser contento e non pretendere che lei stia male.

neretto 2. Magari lei è annichilita dal dolore, magari sta malissimo. Ma sono fatti suoi ormai. Mi sembra strano che dopo averle detto che non le interessi ora pretendi non solo che lei invece si interessi ma anche che si interessi a modo tuo, che sia plateale, che ti faccia sentire così dannatamente importante. Lei è fuori dalla sua vita: bene. Capita. Ma come puoi pretendere di rimanere nella sua testa a modo tuo? Lasciala piangere e pensarti (o non pensarti) come vuole lei. Non puoi più dettare le tue regole e le tue attese.

neretto 3. ha diritto di scegliere: certamente. Compresa la scelta di tirare dritto come vuole e di gestirsi la sofferenza come gli pare. Ha anche il diritto, masochistico, di continuare ad amarla facendo il poco che ora gli è possibile: aiutarla a staccarsi da lui. Non è che come la vedi tu sia l'unica via. E mi sembra strano, da te che spesso ho apprezzato per la sensibilità, esca ora una pretesa simile.

neretto 4. Ognuno combatte con le sue armi. E la furia plateale è solo un modo, a mio avviso poco sportivo, per caricarsi di odio contro chi si è amato. Se ami le provi tutte: chi ama deve cercare di legare la persona. Ma se questa è andata via, pretenderee di attrarre l'attenzione con l'enfasi del proprio dolore mi pare solo una piccineria meschina.


----------



## Diletta (20 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> 11 anni ti sembrano pochi?



Non sono pochi, ma non sono nulla rispetto ad una vita matrimoniale.
Solo che il matrimonio è anche difficoltà, problemi e preoccupazioni che diventano macigni sulle spalle di chi ha fatto il grande passo con leggerezza.
I superficiali di solito poi fanno finire i matrimoni così, facendo soffrire chi, invece, ci ha creduto.


----------



## Ryoga74 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una può sentirsi mamma di un sessantenne.
> 
> Chiedo a te, non a lei. Ti deve ricordare di fare la pipì prima di uscire?


Ovviamente no, e hai centrato il punto. Non penso di essere immaturo in senso assoluto, ma probabilmente lo sono per lei, o meglio per ciò che lei si aspetti sia il suo compagno. Ma il non esser riuscito a cogliere questa sua esigenza può essere annoverata come una mia colpa, credo...



danny ha detto:


> Se l'è tolta sì, il macigno.
> E ora è pure convinta, dalla tua passività, di stare facendo la scelta giusta.
> Sta sancendo l'inizio di una nuova fase della sua vita. E lo fa con la tranquillità di chi non ha sensi di colpa o ripensamenti. In fin dei conti tu te ne stai lì, come prima, coi tuoi cani, la tua tv, mesto e malinconico (ma lo sai solo tu e noi qui)...
> il tutto mentre lei vive.
> Guardati dal di fuori: lei vive, tu no. Le scelte si fanno sempre in positivo: che rimpianti può avere, lei, ora?


danny mi piace il tuo modo di essere così diretto 
però non prendere a esempio quell'unoica serata come la mia quotidianità ora che sto vivendo ora. QUEL SABATO ero particolarmente malinconico, avevo bisogno di star solo con me stesso e la sua "ritrovata" libertà ha acuito quel mio senso di disagio. Ma non ho assolutamente intenzione di piangermi addosso senza reagire, tranquillo  solo penso non ci siano i presupposti per provare a riconquistarla. Perchè probabilmente sono io OGGI quello più intransigente nel concludere la nostra relazione...



eagle ha detto:


> Fuori le palle, Ryoga. Lucido sì, pecora mai!


Piacere di leggerti per la prima volta, ciao eagle  tranquillo, non mi farò sopraffare dagli eventi, solo devo prendermi il giusto tempo per riprendere in mano la mia vita. grazie per lo sprono...



Diletta ha detto:


> Tutte scuse e alibi...non ci cascare!!!
> Prima le andava bene questo suo ruolo, ammesso e non concesso che l'abbia avuto davvero.
> 
> Comunque mi permetto di dirti che una donna così è meglio perderla che trovarla e tu l'hai capito, infatti ti è impossibile cercare di riconquistarla perché, nel tuo profondo, sai bene che non ne vale la pena.
> Ti auguro solo di arrivare presto allo step successivo che è quello del disprezzo che porterà il disamore assoluto e quando succederà sarai libero e leggero.





farfalla ha detto:


> Bello leggerti ogni tanto
> 
> Per il resto quoto
> Comportandoti così ti togli le ultime possibilità di riconquistarla





Diletta ha detto:


> E lui pensi che voglia riconquistarla?
> Una del genere?
> Dovrebbe andare ad accendere un cero grande così per aver capito con che razza di donna si era sposato!


aldilà dell'idea di cui potete esservi fatti di lei dai miei post, per quanto adesso mi stia facendo soffrire posso rassicuravi del fatto che sia una persona stupenda. ha una sensibilità e una dolcezza d'animo che poche volte ho trovato in altre persone. Persona stupenda che però mi ha tradito, e in maniera cosciente e programmatica. Non è stata una notte fugace di passione, ma un lento e accondiscendente corteggiamento che l'ha portata ad allontanarsi da me. Non posso cercare di riconquistarla perchè per quanto ne sia ancora innamorato la parte razionale di me è consapevole che non ci può essere più la fiducia che riponevo in lei. 
Ci saranno stati dei problemi che hanno causato il suo allontanamento, ma il suo tradimento è partito col non affrontarli insieme e scegliere di trovare altrove la sua felicità...


----------



## Diletta (20 Ottobre 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di una situazioen che è chiusa. Non quasi chiusa o da decidere, ma chiusa e decisa.
> 
> neretto 1: Insomma, te ne stai andando e pretendi che lei stia male da cani e lo dimostri? Te ne vai e ti preoccupi del suo amore? Mi sembra ci sia un orgoglio smisurato dietro parole come queste. Se te ne vai te ne vai ed è chiaro che non ti importa affatto di quel che pensa lei, altrimenti non te ne andresti. Intendi dire che te ne vai ma che provi affetto per lei e ti dispiace andartene e vorresti che lei non soffrisse troppo? Be' se riesce a stare calma dovresti esser contento e non pretendere che lei stia male.
> 
> ...




Quoto tutto tutto, e aggiungo che enfatizzare il proprio dolore platealmente è a dir poco umiliante.
Certo che c'entra l'orgoglio e ben venga perché è proprio questo che salvaguarda la dignità di una persona e che, in questi casi, dovrebbe sempre far dire che:
"chi non mi ama non mi merita".
E quindi, via dalla mia vista e dalle palle (dopo, però, avergli tirato addosso un po' di robetta...).


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non sono pochi, ma non sono nulla rispetto ad una vita matrimoniale.
> Solo che il matrimonio è anche difficoltà, problemi e preoccupazioni che diventano macigni sulle spalle di chi ha fatto il grande passo con leggerezza.
> I superficiali di solito poi fanno finire i matrimoni così, facendo soffrire chi, invece, ci ha creduto.


Sei certa che non avresti preferito una coraggiosa dichiarazione che la storia era finita cin assunzione della responsabilità, piuttosto che tradimento?

Io lo avrei preferito. Ne sarebbe nata poi una forte amicizia basata sull'amore vissuto e sul rispetto reciproco.


----------



## Ryoga74 (20 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma neppure più avanti, o adesso o mai più, come si dice.
> Che uomo si trova davanti questa donna?
> Un uomo passivo, che se ne sta lì a intristirsi in casa con i due cani, lasciandola andare in discoteca tranquillamente...
> ma se una donna deve fare una scelta tra un uomo così e l'altro dietro l'angolo che le fa ribollire il sangue, non ci sono dubbi...
> ...


Danny, prima di tutto si trova davanti un uomo tradito.
Forse hai ragione riguardo la mia passività come deleteria, ma il mio problema non è quello di provare ad aggiustare un rapporto ormai all'epilogo, ma quanto quello di come gestire l'epilogo senza soffrirne troppo.
Perchè se è vero che l'amo ancora, è altrettanto vero che ogni minuto che passa sono convinto che la separazione sia l'unica via d'uscita, e la scelta migliore innanzitutto PER ME. 
Ci soffro, ma non voglio tornare sui miei passi, come ho spiegato nei post dei giorni precedenti un eventuale proseguimento della nostra relazione non farebbe altro che allungare l'insoddisfazione di lei e legare a me una persona di cui non posso più nutrire fiducia...


----------



## Diletta (20 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ovviamente no, e hai centrato il punto. *Non penso di essere immaturo in senso assoluto, ma probabilmente lo sono per lei, *o meglio per ciò che lei si aspetti sia il suo compagno. Ma il non esser riuscito a cogliere questa sua esigenza può essere annoverata come una mia colpa, credo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Qui di immaturi ne vedo solo uno, anzi una: lei.
2) Scusami se dissento anche qui. So che non dovrei dare certi giudizi non conoscendola, ma mi basta aver saputo di lei che se ne va il sabato sera lasciandoti solo e malinconico, dopo averti dato quella doccia fredda.
Se questa è sensibilità, allora non ho capito nulla.
3) La responsabilità di quanto successo è sua e soltanto sua, meno male che l'hai capito!
Un giorno anche questo ti farà sentire meglio.
Se questa è sensibilità, allora non ho capito nulla.


----------



## Diletta (20 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei certa che non avresti preferito una coraggiosa dichiarazione che la storia era finita cin assunzione della responsabilità, piuttosto che tradimento?
> 
> Io lo avrei preferito. Ne sarebbe nata poi una forte amicizia basata sull'amore vissuto e sul rispetto reciproco.



Non so se ho ben capito...se ti riferisci alla mia storia personale (penso di sì).
Non è la mia situazione: la storia qui da me non finirebbe mai se fosse per lui.
Sono sicura che non abbia cambiato idea sull'avermi scelto come "sua donna", peccato che l'abbia cambiata io invece.
E questo non era previsto...


----------



## Ryoga74 (20 Ottobre 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di una situazioen che è chiusa. Non quasi chiusa o da decidere, ma chiusa e decisa.
> 
> neretto 1: Insomma, te ne stai andando e pretendi che lei stia male da cani e lo dimostri? Te ne vai e ti preoccupi del suo amore? Mi sembra ci sia un orgoglio smisurato dietro parole come queste. Se te ne vai te ne vai ed è chiaro che non ti importa affatto di quel che pensa lei, altrimenti non te ne andresti. Intendi dire che te ne vai ma che provi affetto per lei e ti dispiace andartene e vorresti che lei non soffrisse troppo? Be' se riesce a stare calma dovresti esser contento e non pretendere che lei stia male.
> 
> ...





Diletta ha detto:


> Quoto tutto tutto, e aggiungo che enfatizzare il proprio dolore platealmente è a dir poco umiliante.
> Certo che c'entra l'orgoglio e ben venga perché è proprio questo che salvaguarda la dignità di una persona e che, in questi casi, dovrebbe sempre far dire che:
> "chi non mi ama non mi merita".
> E quindi, via dalla mia vista e dalle palle (dopo, però, avergli tirato addosso un po' di robetta...).


avete colto perfettamente ciò che in questo momento provo e i motivi che mi impediscono di riconquistarla.
Mi sono totalmente aperto in questo forum con persone che non conosco non solo per avere una vostra opinione sulla mia situazione (peraltro per me importante anche questo) ma anche per chiarire a me stesso scrivendo sinceramente i miei stati d'animo e su come affrontare la cosa, senza remore, senza freni. Penso che ci voglia del coraggio per far questo...



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei certa che non avresti preferito una coraggiosa dichiarazione che la storia era finita cin assunzione della responsabilità, piuttosto che tradimento?
> 
> Io lo avrei preferito. Ne sarebbe nata poi una forte amicizia basata sull'amore vissuto e sul rispetto reciproco.


Anche io Brunetta lo avrei gradito. Ma così è andata, è con questa realtà che devo fare i conti. Il che non mi impedisce comunque di gestire la cosa in maniera amichevole e che ci si possa lasciare rimanendo comunque in buoni rapporti. E' quello che spero accada, ma adesso mi serve che lei si allontani da me, ho bisogno di tempo per assimilare la cosa e trovare il mio equilibrio. L'amo ancora, perciò a oggi la mia irrazionalità ha NETTAMENTE il sopravvento...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ovviamente no, e hai centrato il punto. Non penso di essere immaturo in senso assoluto, ma probabilmente lo sono per lei, o meglio per ciò che lei si aspetti sia il suo compagno. Ma il non esser riuscito a cogliere questa sua esigenza può essere annoverata come una mia colpa, credo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti non ho motivo di pensare che non lo sia 
Io ho tradito e non sono stata scoperta se lo fossi stata avrei voluto una reazione forte e intransigente che mi facesse capire che l'altro comunque pur stando male mi voleva ancora e ci tenesse a me.
Una reazione di comprensione pacata e di attesa mi avrebbe convinto del contrario.


----------



## Diletta (20 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> avete colto perfettamente ciò che in questo momento provo e i motivi che mi impediscono di riconquistarla.
> Mi sono totalmente aperto in questo forum con persone che non conosco non solo per avere una vostra opinione sulla mia situazione (peraltro per me importante anche questo) ma anche per chiarire a me stesso scrivendo sinceramente i miei stati d'animo e su come affrontare la cosa, senza remore, senza freni. Penso che ci voglia del coraggio per far questo...
> 
> 
> ...



...perché non esiste un interruttore per spengerlo questo amore?
Quando è che si trasforma in odio assoluto, o meglio, in totale indifferenza?
Quanti anni ancora ci vorranno?
Scusate l'O.T. perché non c'entra nulla con la storia di Ryoga, al quale auguro di smettere di amare in fretta.


----------



## Diletta (20 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti non ho motivo di pensare che non lo sia
> Io ho tradito e non sono stata scoperta se lo fossi stata avrei voluto una reazione forte e intransigente che mi facesse capire che l'altro comunque pur stando male *mi voleva ancora e ci tenesse a me.*
> Una reazione di comprensione pacata e di attesa mi avrebbe convinto del contrario.



Chi è tradito dalla persona che più ami al mondo sta molto male, ma una parte del suo cuore, una parte, si chiude perché non tiene più a colui o colei che l'ha fatto soffrire in quel modo.
Una parte di te NON lo vuole più, NON lo accetta più.
Come si può amare chi il cuore te lo ha distrutto?
Ma se non ti è capitato non puoi arrivare a capire, neanche ad immaginarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non so se ho ben capito...se ti riferisci alla mia storia personale (penso di sì).
> Non è la mia situazione: la storia qui da me non finirebbe mai se fosse per lui.
> Sono sicura che non abbia cambiato idea sull'avermi scelto come "sua donna", peccato che l'abbia cambiata io invece.
> E questo non era previsto...


Certo che mi riferisco a te.

Lo so che lui sta bene così. Chiunque abbia tradito o tradisca l'ha fatto perché l'unione principale la vuole.
Ma io chiedevo cosa avresti preferito tu. Non avresti preferito una dichiarazione onesta dell'impossibilità di essere fedele e la chiusura del matrimonio senza inganno?


----------



## Diletta (21 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che mi riferisco a te.
> 
> Lo so che lui sta bene così. Chiunque abbia tradito o tradisca l'ha fatto perché l'unione principale la vuole.
> Ma io chiedevo cosa avresti preferito tu. Non avresti preferito una dichiarazione onesta dell'impossibilità di essere fedele e la chiusura del matrimonio senza inganno?


Avrei preferito non arrivarci proprio al matrimonio per impossibilità sua e conseguente onestà, ma lui continua a ribadire l'essermi stato sempre fedele, anche stasera, ma io non credo più ad una sola parola che esce dalla sua bocca.
E magari è anche vero...ma ormai fiducia e credibilità scendono a zero, quindi è inutile parlare di matrimonio e unione perché quando si arriva a questo non c'è più nulla di tutto ciò.


----------



## Domhet (21 Ottobre 2015)

.


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Avrei preferito non arrivarci proprio al matrimonio per impossibilità sua e conseguente onestà, ma lui continua a ribadire l'essermi stato sempre fedele, anche stasera, ma io non credo più ad una sola parola che esce dalla sua bocca.
> E magari è anche vero...ma ormai fiducia e credibilità scendono a zero, quindi è inutile parlare di matrimonio e unione perché quando si arriva a questo non c'è più nulla di tutto ciò.


Mi dispiace per la tua situazione, spero tu riesca a trovare la maniera giusta di gestire un rapporto evidentemente in crisi. Le analogie con quello che sta accadendo al sottoscritto, mi spingono a esserti solidale: non farti problemi a scrivermi qui (anche via mp). Se non ci si aiuta tra traditi [emoji13]

EDIT: ho letto gran parte del topic "Paura" aperto da te e che riguarda le tue vicissitudini con tuo marito. Mi dispiace davvero tanto. Perché intuisco che il tuo morboso attaccamento per un uomo di cui non hai più fiducia e stima ti sta probabilmente logorando pian piano. Capisco anche se non condivido la tua scelta di rimanere con lui, non è facile cancellare con un colpo di spugna una vita passata insieme a una persona con cui si è condiviso una buona parte della propria vita.
Spero lo stesso tu riesca a trovare un giorno il coraggio di volerti bene e iniziare una vita serena e più appagante non DA SOLA, ma SENZA DI LUI. Quando capirai questa sottile sfumatura, allora troverai il gusto stimolo per andare avanti. Intanto hai la mia stima e il mio affetto [emoji4]


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata bene.
> c'è bisogno di sentire che qualcuno si dispera perché ce ne andiamo?
> secondo te quella disperazione è dimostrazione di amore?


No, ma il contrario oltre a darci ampie giustificazioni per tradire, quasi palesa indifferenza.
O debolezza di sentimenti.
Non diamo per scontato che l'altro abbia la capacità di capire i nostri sentimenti se non li sappiamo esprimere.


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Danny, prima di tutto si trova davanti un uomo tradito.
> Forse hai ragione riguardo la mia passività come deleteria, ma il mio problema non è quello di provare ad aggiustare un rapporto ormai all'epilogo, ma quanto quello di come gestire l'epilogo *senza soffrirne troppo.*
> Perchè se è vero che l'amo ancora, *è altrettanto vero che ogni minuto che passa sono convinto che la separazione sia l'unica via d'uscita, e la scelta migliore innanzitutto PER ME. *
> Ci soffro, ma non voglio tornare sui miei passi, come ho spiegato nei post dei giorni precedenti un eventuale proseguimento della nostra relazione non farebbe altro che allungare l'insoddisfazione di lei e legare a me una persona di cui non posso più nutrire fiducia...



Ok, compreso.
Hai fatto la tua scelta.
Come non soffrire troppo?
Credo sia impossibile pretenderlo.
Se la ami soffrirai il tempo necessario a superare il distacco.
Non siamo macchine, e come persone dobbiamo lasciar spazio alle emozioni.


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Chi è tradito dalla persona che più ami al mondo sta molto male, ma una parte del suo cuore, una parte, si chiude perché non tiene più a colui o colei che l'ha fatto soffrire in quel modo.
> Una parte di te NON lo vuole più, NON lo accetta più.
> *Come si può amare chi il cuore te lo ha distrutto?
> *Ma se non ti è capitato non puoi arrivare a capire, neanche ad immaginarlo.


Do ut des...
E' questo l'amore?
L'amore necessariamente deve essere ricambiato, bilanciato, assistito...?
Sì, si può amare chi ti ha distrutto il cuore.
Sì può amare chi ti tradisce, chi ti lascia, chi non ti ama.
Si può amare chiunque perché siamo noi ad amare un altro per noi, non ad amare perché siamo amati.
Puoi avere paura di amare, puoi avere paura di essere dominato da chi ami, puoi avere terrore del dolore che provi, o che potresti provare, potresti provare paura di soffrire, come ha Ryoga, puoi anestetizzare i sentimenti perché credi che ti facciano meno male, ma non c'è un cazzo da fare, non decidi tu come, quanto e chi amare.


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non sono pochi, ma non sono nulla rispetto ad una vita matrimoniale.
> Solo che il matrimonio è anche difficoltà, problemi e preoccupazioni che diventano macigni sulle spalle di chi ha fatto il grande passo con leggerezza.
> I *superficiali* di solito poi fanno finire i matrimoni così, facendo soffrire chi, invece, ci ha creduto.


Hai lapidato con una parola una persona che non conosci.
11 anni sono tanti nella vita di una persona.
E in questo lasso di tempo i sentimenti cambiano, ma cambiano anche le persone.
Non è mai facile staccarsi da una persona dopo così tanto tempo.
E non lo si fa da un giorno con l'altro.
Anche se arriva quel giorno in cui quel passo lo devi fare.


----------



## Diletta (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Do ut des...
> E' questo l'amore?
> L'amore necessariamente deve essere ricambiato, bilanciato, assistito...?
> *Sì, si può amare chi ti ha distrutto il cuore.*
> ...



Si può amare, e quindi soffrire, fino a che il tempo non regalerà il dono dell'indifferenza.
E lo so che non ci è dato decidere il come e quando, però credo che sia nell'ordine delle cose.
Amare chi ha dimostrato di non farlo nei nostri confronti è un precetto cristiano, ma è uno fra i più difficili da praticare.    
Comunque tanto di cappello a chi ce l'ha fatta, eliminando ogni traccia di risentimento dal suo cuore (che poi lo vorrei confutare...).


----------



## Diletta (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per la tua situazione, spero tu riesca a trovare la maniera giusta di gestire un rapporto evidentemente in crisi. Le analogie con quello che sta accadendo al sottoscritto, mi spingono a esserti solidale: non farti problemi a scrivermi qui (anche via mp). Se non ci si aiuta tra traditi [emoji13]
> 
> EDIT: ho letto gran parte del topic "Paura" aperto da te e che riguarda le tue vicissitudini con tuo marito. Mi dispiace davvero tanto. Perché intuisco che il tuo morboso attaccamento per un uomo di cui non hai più fiducia e stima ti sta probabilmente logorando pian piano. Capisco anche se non condivido la tua scelta di rimanere con lui, non è facile cancellare con un colpo di spugna una vita passata insieme a una persona con cui si è condiviso una buona parte della propria vita.
> Spero lo stesso tu riesca a trovare un giorno il coraggio di volerti bene e iniziare una vita serena e più appagante non DA SOLA, ma SENZA DI LUI. Quando capirai questa sottile sfumatura, allora troverai il gusto stimolo per andare avanti. Intanto hai la mia stima e il mio affetto [emoji4]




Grazie per il bel post. Sì, il mio è un rapporto malato che porta tanto dolore e pochissimi sprazzi di serenità.


----------



## Diletta (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Hai lapidato con una parola una persona che non conosci.
> 11 anni sono tanti nella vita di una persona.
> E in questo lasso di tempo i sentimenti cambiano, ma cambiano anche le persone.
> Non è mai facile staccarsi da una persona dopo così tanto tempo.
> ...



L'ho "lapidata" usando la tua espressione, sulla base di quello che ci ha detto suo marito.
Il numero 11 è insidioso...anche il precedente rapporto era durato questo tempo, comunque, tornando seri, lei è particolarmente incline a farsi prendere dalla noia con la conseguenza di cominciare a guardarsi in giro (e il periodo è quello...).
L'ha fatto prima e lo sta facendo ora.
Per me questa è superficialità, o meglio, grande immaturità.
Ryoga non credo proprio che voglia stare ancora con una moglie così. La sua razionalità gli dice questo, il sentimento lo trascinerebbe verso di lei, ma anche qui ha capito che sarebbe un amore che lo farebbe stare male.
Per questo tiene duro e ha tutta la mia solildarietà.


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Si può amare, e quindi soffrire, fino a che il tempo non regalerà il dono dell'indifferenza.
> E lo so che non ci è dato decidere il come e quando, però credo che sia nell'ordine delle cose.
> Amare chi ha dimostrato di non farlo nei nostri confronti è un precetto cristiano, ma è uno fra i più difficili da praticare.
> Comunque tanto di cappello a chi ce l'ha fatta, eliminando ogni traccia di risentimento dal suo cuore (che poi lo vorrei confutare...).


Per chiudere definitivamente una storia devi aprirne un'altra.


----------



## Diletta (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Per chiudere definitivamente una storia devi aprirne un'altra.


Questo è verissimo.


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'ho "lapidata" usando la tua espressione, sulla base di quello che ci ha detto suo marito.
> Il numero 11 è insidioso...anche il precedente rapporto era durato questo tempo, comunque, tornando seri, lei è particolarmente incline a farsi prendere dalla noia con la conseguenza di cominciare a guardarsi in giro (e il periodo è quello...).
> L'ha fatto prima e lo sta facendo ora.
> Per me questa è superficialità, o meglio, grande immaturità.
> ...



Credo che una donna mediamente carina mediamente giovane non abbia bisogno di guardarsi in giro.
Le persone le vengono incontro.
Finché il rapporto principale è stimolante e appagante gli altri non li vedi. Quando comincia a mostrare lacune, quelle persone che non avresti visto prima le noti. E allora può capitare che qualcuno emerga tra tanti.
Ma il problema non è nell'altro, ma nella coppia principale, nella sua capacità di reggere nel tempo e che è frutto dell'impegno di entrambi. Non posso giudicare la maturità o la superficialità di chi non conosco.


----------



## Diletta (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che una donna mediamente carina mediamente giovane non abbia bisogno di guardarsi in giro.
> Le persone le vengono incontro.
> *Finché il rapporto principale è stimolante e appagante gli altri non li vedi.* Quando comincia a mostrare lacune, quelle persone che non avresti visto prima le noti. E allora può capitare che qualcuno emerga tra tanti.
> Ma il problema non è nell'altro, ma nella coppia principale, nella sua capacità di reggere nel tempo e che è frutto dell'impegno di entrambi. Non posso giudicare la maturità o la superficialità di chi non conosco.



Ma a chi sta di renderlo stimolante nel tempo?
Certo, ad entrambi, diciamo che non ha fatto nulla per curare il suo matrimonio e vuol dire che non ci teneva poi tanto, altrimenti si fa di tutto per trovare le soluzioni, poi, se queste non funzionano, allora si procede in altri modi per cercare il nostro benessere.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Per chiudere definitivamente una storia devi aprirne un'altra.


Penso l'esatto contrario

ps: non potevamo andare d'accordo su tutto


----------



## Spot (21 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Penso l'esatto contrario*


Idem


----------



## Tradito? (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Per chiudere definitivamente una storia devi aprirne un'altra.


non sono d'accordo per niente


----------



## Eratò (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Per chiudere definitivamente una storia devi aprirne un'altra.


Non è vero. Anzi. È proprio sbagliato secondo me.


----------



## Diletta (21 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non è vero. Anzi. È proprio sbagliato secondo me.




diciamo che ci vuole un coraggio da leoni e una determinazione granitica e non tanti hanno queste caratteristiche.


----------



## Nicka (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Per chiudere definitivamente una storia devi aprirne un'altra.


Secondo me è un grossissimo errore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Do ut des...
> E' questo l'amore?
> L'amore necessariamente deve essere ricambiato, bilanciato, assistito...?
> Sì, si può amare chi ti ha distrutto il cuore.
> ...


ma smetti di amare se perdi la stima. Come fai ad amare una persona di cui non hai stima? cosa puoi amare di lei, se non trovi in lei nulla da amare?


----------



## Ecate (21 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma smetti di amare se perdi la stima. Come fai ad amare una persona di cui non hai stima? cosa puoi amare di lei, se non trovi in lei nulla da amare?


Anche io la vedo così


----------



## Diletta (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Anche io la vedo così




e anch'io.


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ma smetti di amare se perdi la stima*. Come fai ad amare una persona di cui non hai stima? cosa puoi amare di lei, se non trovi in lei nulla da amare?


Secondo me smetti di stimare (se sei nella situazione) una persona quando la smetti di amare.
E' conseguente. L'amore inganna e ti fa stimare anche il peggior delinquente, non ti fa vedere il più grande stronzo, la più grossa bugiarda.
Quando ami non ammetti che la persona che hai al tuo fianco ti possa ingannare, non la vedo per quello che è realmente.
L'amore trasfigura spesso.
Se sei razionale, invece la vedi.


----------



## Tradito? (21 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma smetti di amare se perdi la stima. Come fai ad amare una persona di cui non hai stima? cosa puoi amare di lei, se non trovi in lei nulla da amare?


dovrebbe essere così ma l'amore non è sempre quello bello e sano che ci insegnano i manuali di psicologia, eppure esiste lo stesso


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non è vero. Anzi. È proprio sbagliato secondo me.



Perché?
Banalmente, chiodo schiaccia chiodo.
E' solo con una nuova storia che quella vecchia si chiude.
E' eticamente sbagliato?
OK, ma quanti di noi hanno davvero dimenticato (cancellato, chiuso etc) solo quando si sono trovati tra le braccia di una nuova persona?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Banalmente, chiodo schiaccia chiodo.
> E' solo con una nuova storia che quella vecchia si chiude.
> E' eticamente sbagliato?
> OK, ma quanti di noi hanno davvero dimenticato (cancellato, chiuso etc) solo quando si sono trovati tra le braccia di una nuova persona?


Non è eticamente sbagliato, o se lo è chi se ne frega
Ma per me è uno dei motivi peggiori per chiudere una storia
Prima chiudi, ti dai del tempo e poi se succede torni ad amare
Il rischio è di chiudere perchè abbagliato da qualcosa che non è
io la vedo così


----------



## Eratò (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Banalmente, chiodo schiaccia chiodo.
> E' solo con una nuova storia che quella vecchia si chiude.
> E' eticamente sbagliato?
> OK, ma quanti di noi hanno davvero dimenticato (cancellato, chiuso etc) solo quando si sono trovati tra le braccia di una nuova persona?


Non c'entra l'eticamente sbagliato. È che, secondo me, bisogna essere sereni e avere il cuore libero per amare un altra persona... Parlo per me.


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Per chiudere definitivamente una storia devi aprirne un'altra.


Spesso è così.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Banalmente, chiodo schiaccia chiodo.
> E' solo con una nuova storia che quella vecchia si chiude.
> E' eticamente sbagliato?
> OK, ma quanti di noi hanno davvero dimenticato (cancellato, chiuso etc) solo quando si sono trovati tra le braccia di una nuova persona?


Non ho mai sentito di un uomo che abbia chiuso una relazione senza avere una sostituta pronta, non ho detto l'amore della vita, sia chiaro.



Eratò ha detto:


> Non c'entra l'eticamente sbagliato. È che, secondo me, bisogna essere sereni e avere il cuore libero per amare un altra persona... Parlo per me.


Io concordo con te.
Ci sono donne che chiudono perché hanno trovato u nuovo amore.
Ma conosco molte donne che hanno chiuso una relazione perché è sbagliata, senza avere nessun sostituto pronto e senza avere neppure la disponibilità a trovarlo in tempi brevi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2015)

*Ryoga Diletta*

Riflettevo l'altro giorno sull'espressione, di origine siciliana che ho imparato da una cara amica, "cadere dal cuore" e come fosse simile a "scordare" altra sfumatura di significato del "dimenticare".
Ecco credo che dobbiate scordare, far cadere dal cuore.
Dimenticare non è possibile. Non si può dimenticare una persona e un vissuto, resteranno sempre nella mente. E dal cuore che bisogna lasciar cadere, senza strapparselo, chi ci ha posto fuori dal cuore e dalla mente.

http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/...uistica/domande-risposte/scordare-dimenticare


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è eticamente sbagliato, o se lo è chi se ne frega
> Ma per me è uno dei motivi peggiori per chiudere una storia
> Prima chiudi, ti dai del tempo e poi se succede torni ad amare
> Il rischio è di chiudere perchè abbagliato da qualcosa che non è
> io la vedo così


Non è un motivo. I motivi sono altri che portano a finire una storia. È uno strumento se vogliamo per chiudere senza guardarsi indietro. Aiuta.


----------



## Ecate (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me smetti di stimare (se sei nella situazione) una persona quando la smetti di amare.
> E' conseguente. *L'amore inganna e ti fa stimare anche il peggior delinquente, non ti fa vedere il più grande stronzo, la più grossa bugiarda.*
> Quando ami non ammetti che la persona che hai al tuo fianco ti possa ingannare, non la vedo per quello che è realmente.
> L'amore trasfigura spesso.
> Se sei razionale, invece la vedi.


Questo secondo me è un problema. 
Io posso capire che si resti ancorati a quello che la persona era
o a quello che si credeva che fosse
ma quando realizzi che chi hai accanto è (diventato/a?) qualcuno che non stimi, cade dal cuore, come ha detto Brunetta.
Se non è così c'è qualcosa che non va e bisogna tirar fuori le pulsioni
(scherzavo, ma non troppo)


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non è un motivo. I motivi sono altri che portano a finire una storia. *È uno strumento* se vogliamo per chiudere senza guardarsi indietro. Aiuta.


Che io non userei
Tendenzialmente non uso le persone


----------



## Tradito? (21 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho mai sentito di un uomo che abbia chiuso una relazione senza avere una sostituta pronta, non ho detto l'amore della vita, sia chiaro.


Invece ci sono, io ad esempio


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Invece ci sono, io ad esempio


Il tuo caso è particolare.


----------



## Carola (21 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tuo caso è particolare.


Io ne conosco un paio
Uno mio ex amante.


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Questo secondo me è un problema.
> Io posso capire che si resti ancorati a quello che la persona era
> o a quello che si credeva che fosse
> ma quando realizzi che chi hai accanto è (diventato/a?) qualcuno che non stimi, cade dal cuore, come ha detto Brunetta.
> ...


Perché si parla di distima quando si scopre che il partner ci tradisce? Non credo che il tradimento erotico amoroso possa causare la disistima verso alcuno. Conosco persone che tradiscono ma non posso non stimarle per altre qualità. Se quel qualcuno è il mio partner posso provare rabbia rancore odio e poi sfiducia o paura di essere nuovamente ingannati. Ma la stima non c'entra niente: essa è rivolta alla persona indipendentemente dalla relazione che ha con me. Tutto questo discorso sulla stima mi ricorda la signora Pina che non amava il marito Ugo ma lo stimava tantissimo. Chi se ne frega della stima. Posso pensare che sei una persona intelligente e mediamente onesta, ma se ti sei comportata da stronza verso me è la rabbia che domina. Ed è la sfiducia che consegue a farmi prendere eventuali decisioni.


----------



## Spot (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché si parla di distima quando si scopre che il partner ci tradisce? Non credo che il tradimento erotico amoroso possa causare la disistima verso alcuno. Conosco persone che tradiscono ma non posso non stimarle per altre qualità. Se quel qualcuno è il mio partner posso provare rabbia rancore odio e poi sfiducia o paura di essere nuovamente ingannati. Ma la stima non c'entra niente: essa è rivolta alla persona indipendentemente dalla relazione che ha con me. Tutto questo discorso sulla stima mi ricorda la signora Pina che non amava il marito Ugo ma lo stimava tantissimo. Chi se ne frega della stima. Posso pensare che sei una persona intelligente e mediamente onesta, ma se ti sei comportata da stronza verso me è la rabbia che domina. Ed è la sfiducia che consegue a farmi prendere eventuali decisioni.


Se scopri che qualcuno vive di menzogne e sotterfugi è facile che si arrivi alla disistima.
Al di là dell'atto di tradire in sè.

Ricordo che ne avevamo già discusso altrove... forse proprio con te.
Tu, ad esempio, riesci a provare affetto verso qualcuno che assolutamente non stimi?


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Se scopri che q*ualcuno vive di menzogne e sotterfugi* è facile che si arrivi alla disistima.
> Al di là dell'atto di tradire in sè.
> 
> Ricordo che ne avevamo già discusso altrove... forse proprio con te.
> Tu, ad esempio, riesci a provare affetto verso qualcuno che assolutamente non stimi?


No. Non nasce proprio. Ma la stima è qualcosa che si costruisce nel tempo gradualmente (e si accompagna alla crescita del legame amoroso tra due persone) e non è legata alla dinamica di un singolo evento anche molto negativo. Trovo paradossale che il tradimento - evento che si nutre sempre di menzogne ed è tutt'altro che raro - possa modificare la valutazione assunta dopo anni di un individuo nella sua completezza. Posso più facilmente provare disgusto o odio rancore paura in quell'occasione e quello che intendo come disistima è il prodotto di queste emozioni e un modo per allontanarmi da una situazione che reputo negativa. La disistima può nascere nel momento in cui valuto negativamente il tradimento a prescindere e applico tale giudizio su tutti me compreso. Il che dovrebbe significare che ai miei occhi chiunque tradisca è probabilmente uno stronzo/a senza grandi possibilità di replica o bilanciamento con altre qualità che io reputo a questo punto secondarie. Il che non accade, per me. Oppure che nel caso io intrattenessi a mia volta una relazione extraconiugale con una donna impegnata, non potrei in alcuna maniera far nascere stima nei suoi confronti, e sentirmi io stesso carico di sensi di colpa.
Per quanto riguarda il neretto, il tradimento non può esistere senza menzogne e sotterfugi. E' implicito: sta alla singola sensibilità valutare se siano o meno accettabili in un determinato contesto. 
Il problema non è, per me la disistima verso l'individuo: è la mancanza conseguente di fiducia che appesantisce la coppia nella fase successiva e rende più difficili se non impossibili i rapporti, ovviamente insieme a tutte le emozioni negative del caso.


----------



## Carola (22 Ottobre 2015)

Danny tu nutri ancora stima per tua moglie 
L hai perdonata completamene ?

Io non ne sarei credo capace
Se fosse successo il contrario al posto di mio marito non so come  mi sarei comportata 
Poi forse dipende da quanto uno si è dato nel matrimonio
Io mi sono sempre data molto e il mio tradimento e'stato uno sberlone una cosa proprio  inaspettata da me lui non mi ha neppure creduta inizialmente 

ma in  contesti normali di quotidianità di divisione dei compiti di gesti quotidiani come si fa poi a ritrovare tutto questo dopo un tradimento di tutto ciò ?
Io sono un po digiuna dell argomento  perché non ho mai avuto un matrimonio normale ecco


----------



## Tradito? (22 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tuo caso è particolare.


non metto in dubbio che il mio caso sia particolare, ma di casi particolari è pieno il mondo.
e soprattutto in questo discorso non credo c'entri il genere maschile o femminile


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Danny tu nutri ancora stima per tua moglie
> L hai perdonata completamene ?
> 
> Io non ne sarei credo capace
> ...



Non credo nel perdono. Non è mutata la stima. E' crollata la fiducia, sono cambiate le aspettative, il rapporto è in divenire (mentre prima dell'evento dava l'impressione di essere in equilibrio statico), ovvero in continua fase di trasformazione, in cui i sentimenti si incrociano col razionale. Nulla è facile e senza fatica e non vi è un punto di arrivo, un fine certo, determinato e stabilito. C'è un viaggio, un percorso faticoso, che si fa insieme e da qualche parte si arriverà. Per ora do importanza al viaggio.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2015)

Io non penso perderei la stima per il tradimento, influirebbe moltissimo nella perdita della stima l'atteggiamento del dopo


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché si parla di distima quando si scopre che il partner ci tradisce? Non credo che il tradimento erotico amoroso possa causare la disistima verso alcuno. *Conosco persone che tradiscono ma non posso non stimarle per altre qualità.* Se quel qualcuno è il mio partner posso provare rabbia rancore odio e poi sfiducia o paura di essere nuovamente ingannati. Ma la stima non c'entra niente: essa è rivolta alla persona indipendentemente dalla relazione che ha con me. Tutto questo discorso sulla stima mi ricorda la signora Pina che non amava il marito Ugo ma lo stimava tantissimo. Chi se ne frega della stima. Posso pensare che sei una persona intelligente e mediamente onesta, ma se ti sei comportata da stronza verso me è la rabbia che domina. Ed è la sfiducia che consegue a farmi prendere eventuali decisioni.




Hai detto giusto: le stimi per altre qualità e perché, penso che sia così, non sono legate a te da sentimenti d'amore, ma la tua compagna/o non è una persona qualunque. 
L'hai scelta per delle caratteristiche che erano per te essenziali, e non parlo ovviamente solo di aspetti esteriori.
Quando non ci si aspetta che il nostro partner si possa comportare in certi modi e si scopre che, invece, l'ha fatto, crolla l'immagine che avevi di lui e non mi dire che detta immagine era quella che ti eri costruito per aspettative tue. No, l'idea che hai di lui è costruita sì nel tempo, ma grazie a lui, a come si fa conoscere ed è in base a quello che vedi di lui che ti innamori o meno.
Dopo, lui/ lei ti piace molto meno ed è conseguente al giudizio negativo che gli dai, perché non può non essere così, e alla caduta della stima.
Occorre un lavoro da certosini per scandagliare e tirare fuori le qualità che, ovviamente ci sono, ma che vanno a finire in fondo in fondo...e sperare che riescano non solo a compensare (non è sufficiente) ma ad emergere per far brillare un po' quello che ci ha pugnalato il cuore (sempre se si vuole tentare un recupero).
Perché è inutile...cessa improvvisamente di "brillare", non raccontiamocela.


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo nel perdono. Non è mutata la stima. E' crollata la fiducia, sono cambiate le aspettative, il rapporto è in divenire (mentre prima dell'evento dava l'impressione di essere in equilibrio statico), ovvero in continua fase di trasformazione, in cui i sentimenti si incrociano col razionale. Nulla è facile e senza fatica e non vi è un punto di arrivo, un fine certo, determinato e stabilito. C'è un viaggio, un percorso faticoso, che si fa insieme e da qualche parte si arriverà. Per ora do importanza al viaggio.



Allora ti chiedo:
riesci a fare questo viaggio insieme a lei pur non avendo più nessuna fiducia in lei?
Perché io non ci riesco...ci provo, ma ai primi segni di mia apertura mi ritiro e chiudo.
Che rapporto si può costruire se c'è sfiducia e se ogni parola che esce dalla sua bocca viene presa col beneficio del dubbio?


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai detto giusto: le stimi per altre qualità e perché, penso che sia così, non sono legate a te da sentimenti d'amore, ma la tua compagna/o non è una persona qualunque.
> L'hai scelta per delle caratteristiche che erano per te essenziali, e non parlo ovviamente solo di aspetti esteriori.
> *Quando non ci si aspetta che il nostro partner si possa comportare in certi modi* e si scopre che, invece, l'ha fatto, *crolla l'immagine che avevi di lui* e non mi dire che detta immagine era quella che ti eri costruito per aspettative tue. No, l'idea che hai di lui è costruita sì nel tempo, ma grazie a lui, a come si fa conoscere ed è in base a quello che vedi di lui che ti innamori o meno.
> Dopo, lui/ lei ti piace molto meno ed è conseguente al giudizio negativo che gli dai, perché non può non essere così, e alla caduta della stima.
> ...


Perché? 
Perché nessuno di noi si aspetta che l'altra persona possa non amarci più, come prima, o non provare più passione, o avere voglia di provare passione o far sesso altrove con altre persone?
Forse perché noi non siamo così?
Non lo so: io non mi sento puro. I miei desideri li ho e li ho avuti, i miei dubbi pure, non sono al di sopra di nessuno. Se li ho avuti anch'io e li ho motivati, perché non mi aspetto che il partner ne abbia altrettanti, seppur diversi?
Forse quella persona l'ho idealizzata, o no. E se l'immagine che avevo di lui crolla, vabbé, un po' di responsabilità ce l'ho anch'io nell'aver costruito un'immagine non corrispondente al vero, nel non averne voluto cogliere la natura.
Che poi, non è che siamo proprio tanto diversi, nella sostanza.
Siamo tutti attratti dalla passione, dal mistero dell'erotismo, dall'amore, dal sesso. Che cosa scopro?
Che si può mentire per ottenere questo?
Ma questo lo sapevo già a 14 anni.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2015)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Non credo nel perdono. Non è mutata la stima. E' crollata la fiducia, sono cambiate le aspettative, il rapporto è in divenire (mentre prima dell'evento dava l'impressione di essere in equilibrio statico), ovvero in continua fase di trasformazione, in cui i sentimenti si incrociano col razionale. Nulla è facile e senza fatica e non vi è un punto di arrivo, un fine certo, determinato e stabilito. C'è un viaggio, un percorso faticoso, che si fa insieme e da qualche parte si arriverà. Per ora do importanza al viaggio.


Danny è molto discutibile la cosa che scrivi.Non è mutata la stima?ma come cazzo fai a stimare come prima, una che ti ha tradito,mentito,detto cazzate,non rispettato?
Viaggi,percorsi,dai facciamo i seri....!
Io capisco una casa,dei figli,certi vincoli,ma un tradimento cambia tutto,definitivamente tutto,poi si decide di restare insieme, ma per altri motivi,e son sempre motivi legati alla razionalita,o a convenienze personali.


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Perché nessuno di noi si aspetta che l'altra persona possa non amarci più, come prima, o non provare più passione, o avere voglia di provare passione o far sesso altrove con altre persone?
> Forse perché noi non siamo così?
> Non lo so: io non mi sento puro. I miei desideri li ho e li ho avuti, i miei dubbi pure, non sono al di sopra di nessuno. Se li ho avuti anch'io e li ho motivati, perché non mi aspetto che il partner ne abbia altrettanti, seppur diversi?
> ...


la vera scoperta sarebbe come fare non mentendo


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché si parla di distima quando si scopre che il partner ci tradisce? Non credo che il tradimento erotico amoroso possa causare la disistima verso alcuno. Conosco persone che tradiscono ma non posso non stimarle per altre qualità. Se quel qualcuno è il mio partner posso provare rabbia rancore odio e poi sfiducia o paura di essere nuovamente ingannati. Ma la stima non c'entra niente: essa è rivolta alla persona indipendentemente dalla relazione che ha con me. Tutto questo discorso sulla stima mi ricorda la signora Pina che non amava il marito Ugo ma lo stimava tantissimo. Chi se ne frega della stima. Posso pensare che sei una persona intelligente e mediamente onesta, ma se ti sei comportata da stronza verso me è la rabbia che domina. Ed è la sfiducia che consegue a farmi prendere eventuali decisioni.


Se mi precipito nel baratro del tradimento e nel battito d'un ciglio, ma anche più battiti,e vengo a sapere che sono stato tradito,l'accumulo di emozioni è un vortice infinito di sensazioni contrastanti. Tutto questo avviene anche perchè la persona che hai di fronte in quel momento, ti diventa sconosciuta. Quella persona è guarda caso appartenente ad un noi, un noi che è motivo di vita e della vita stessa, alcuni quel noi lo identificano come amore o significato importantissimo dell'amore. Quella persona che hai accanto ha illuso te, se stessa e tutto quello che si credeva in questa persona. La stima, quindi la fiducia in questa persona svanisce, svanisce perchè la persona più importante al mondo ha tradito la tua fiducia, è diventata in quei momenti una persona assolutamente sconosciuta, e fino a prova contraria si prova stima per una persona che si conosce, la stima nella caso della coppia guarda caso si ha anche quando si ha fiducia in questa, quando si pensa questa come quella persona degna di stare con te. Sono fantasie? Si, diventano fantasie dopo, e solo quando cominci a capire. E molto tempo dopo cominci nuovamente a capire che alcune di quelle fantasie non sono tali ma sono anche realtà. 

Quindi, per piacere e scusami/scusatemi, non spariamo cazzate andando a scrivere che la stima non centra un cazzo.

Ma fatemi il piacere, e che cazzo. 

Ultimamente mi sto rompendo i coglioni a leggere certe stronzate.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny è molto discutibile la cosa che scrivi.Non è mutata la stima?ma come cazzo fai a stimare come prima, una che ti ha tradito,mentito,detto cazzate,non rispettato?
> Viaggi,percorsi,dai facciamo i seri....!
> Io capisco una casa,dei figli,certi vincoli,ma un tradimento cambia tutto,definitivamente tutto,poi si decide di restare insieme, ma per altri motivi,e son sempre motivi legati alla razionalita,o a convenienze personali.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi precipito nel baratro del tradimento e nel battito d'un ciglio, ma anche più battiti,e vengo a sapere che sono stato tradito,l'accumulo di emozioni è un vortice infinito di sensazioni contrastanti. Tutto questo avviene anche perchè la persona che hai di fronte in quel momento, ti diventa sconosciuta. Quella persona è guarda caso appartenente ad un noi, un noi che è motivo di vita e della vita stessa, alcuni quel noi lo identificano come amore o significato importantissimo dell'amore. Quella persona che hai accanto ha illuso te, se stessa e tutto quello che si credeva in questa persona. La stima, quindi la fiducia in questa persona svanisce, svanisce perchè la persona più importante al mondo ha tradito la tua fiducia, è diventata in quei momenti una persona assolutamente sconosciuta, e fino a prova contraria si prova stima per una persona che si conosce, la stima nella caso della coppia guarda caso si ha anche quando si ha fiducia in questa, quando si pensa questa come quella persona degna di stare con te. Sono fantasie? Si, diventano fantasie dopo, e solo quando cominci a capire. E molto tempo dopo cominci nuovamente a capire che alcune di quelle fantasie non sono tali ma sono anche realtà.
> 
> Quindi, per piacere e scusami/scusatemi, non spariamo cazzate andando a scrivere che la stima non centra un cazzo.
> 
> ...


Infatti condivido in pieno.Mi viene solo da pensare che per andar avanti ci si convince di dover stimare ancora...per non sentirsi deboli e senza coglioni....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Perché nessuno di noi si aspetta che l'altra persona possa non amarci più, come prima, o non provare più passione, o avere voglia di provare passione o far sesso altrove con altre persone?
> Forse perché noi non siamo così?
> Non lo so: io non mi sento puro. I miei desideri li ho e li ho avuti, i miei dubbi pure, non sono al di sopra di nessuno. Se li ho avuti anch'io e li ho motivati, perché non mi aspetto che il partner ne abbia altrettanti, seppur diversi?
> ...


Da eventi negativi si dovrebbe apprendere anche, in questo caso, nel tradimento oltre ad apprendere un mucchio di cosucce importanti si apprende anche che a volte non mentire ed avere le palle per discutere col partner sarebbe la soluzione ad alcuni problemi. Certo alcuni apprendono esattamente quello che è successo, la menzogna. E guarda che anche a 14 si sa che mentire è sbagliato, da adulto però le menzogne non sono più come a 14, da adulti se si è adulti si cercano altre strade, se si hanno le palle.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi precipito nel baratro del tradimento e nel battito d'un ciglio, ma anche più battiti,e vengo a sapere che sono stato tradito,l'accumulo di emozioni è un vortice infinito di sensazioni contrastanti. Tutto questo avviene anche perchè la persona che hai di fronte in quel momento, ti diventa sconosciuta. Quella persona è guarda caso appartenente ad un noi, un noi che è motivo di vita e della vita stessa, alcuni quel noi lo identificano come amore o significato importantissimo dell'amore. Quella persona che hai accanto ha illuso te, se stessa e tutto quello che si credeva in questa persona. La stima, quindi la fiducia in questa persona svanisce, svanisce perchè la persona più importante al mondo ha tradito la tua fiducia, è diventata in quei momenti una persona assolutamente sconosciuta, e fino a prova contraria si prova stima per una persona che si conosce, la stima nella caso della coppia guarda caso si ha anche quando si ha fiducia in questa, quando si pensa questa come quella persona degna di stare con te. Sono fantasie? Si, diventano fantasie dopo, e solo quando cominci a capire. E molto tempo dopo cominci nuovamente a capire che alcune di quelle fantasie non sono tali ma sono anche realtà.
> 
> Quindi, per piacere e scusami/scusatemi, non spariamo cazzate andando a scrivere che la stima non centra un cazzo.
> 
> ...


Tu hai mai tradito?
O desiderato di farlo?
Cambierebbe l'opinione che hai verso di te nel caso accadesse?
Oppure la capacità di valutazione varia a seconda degli effetti che il comportamento di una persona ha su di noi?
Qui abbiamo letto persone che hanno sorvolato sui propri tradimenti ("storielle"), aprendo invece tribunali dell'inquisizione su quelli del partner.
Che cazzo, noi stimiamo una persona solo quando ci far star bene, allora?
E' solo questo il nostro metro di valutazione verso gli altri?
Ma allora anche una puttana che pago mi fa star bene, qual è il problema? La stimo finché mi dà del buon sesso a un buon prezzo. Poi se fa la stronza vaffanculo.
Ripeto: non è la stima che si ha verso una persona il parametro che varia maggiormente. Non è l'ago della bilancia.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti condivido in pieno.Mi viene solo da pensare che per andar avanti ci si convince di dover stimare ancora...per non sentirsi deboli e senza coglioni....



Oscuro, hai mai tradito?
Ti stimi?


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny è molto discutibile la cosa che scrivi.Non è mutata la stima?ma come cazzo fai a stimare come prima, una che ti ha tradito,mentito,detto cazzate,non rispettato?
> Viaggi,percorsi,dai facciamo i seri....!
> Io capisco una casa,dei figli,certi vincoli,ma un tradimento cambia tutto,*definitivamente* tutto,poi si decide di restare insieme, ma per altri motivi,e *son sempre *motivi legati alla razionalita,o a convenienze personali.



1) Sono mutate tante cose perché è mutato il rapporto. E' mutata la fiducia. E' mutata la disposizione al sentimento, al lasciarsi andare, è mutata l'intimità e la disposizione alla stessa. 
2) La razionalità è una componente forte ma il sentimento non lo escludi mai nelle scelte. E quello viaggia indipendente, non è razionale né puoi decidere tu da che parte deve andare
3) Certo che il tradimento cambia tutto. Non sai mai come.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti condivido in pieno.Mi viene solo da pensare che per andar avanti ci si convince di dover stimare ancora...per non sentirsi deboli e senza coglioni....


Guarda clà, ti racconto una cosa che sembrerebbe non centrare nulla con questi discorsi, ma per chi ha un po di neurone invece: 

Ti ricordi l'amica di mia moglie che viene picchiata? 

Stamani domando a mia moglie come va la tua amica? Mi risponde male, non l'ha più picchiata ma va malissimo.

Dico a mia moglie perchè non lo lascia? Clà mia moglie mi ha risposto che non lo lascia perchè col suo stipendio soltanto non riuscirebbe ad arrivare a fine mese, e il suo stipendio è di circa 2000 euro.

Scusate se insinuo, ma non sto insinuando un beneamato cazzo! con la propria vita spesso si scende a compromessi, avere le palle non è tanto scendere a compromessi, ma accettarli per quello che sono, perchè fanno parte della vita e non bisogna vergognarsene.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda clà, ti racconto una cosa che sembrerebbe non centrare nulla con questi discorsi, ma per chi ha un po di neurone invece:
> 
> Ti ricordi l'amica di mia moglie che viene picchiata?
> 
> ...



Ultimo ma secondo te una persona ti viene a raccontare tutto?
Non credi che questa possa essere una giustificazione per far rientrare nella logica, nel razionale questa vicenda?
Credi di sapere tutto degli altri perché te lo hanno detto?
Credi che siamo così banali che ci facciamo menare per soldi come ti è stato raccontato?


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



danny ha detto:


> Oscuro, hai mai tradito?
> Ti stimi?


Si, ho tradito,son stato male,ho confessato,e ho mandato all'aria una storia di 5 anni,e un matrimonio programmato.
E si, non mi son stimato per nulla, almeno ho pagato il mio prezzo,forse anche troppo salato,lei dopo 6 mesi è tornata ma io son stato coerente......e sotto alcuni aspetti mi conveniva riprendermela...
Oggi mi stimo in buona parte.
Io non stimo chi mente,chi manca di rispetto,chi tradisci,chi pensa di essere più furbo,chi è egoista,che se ne fotte degli altri,chi gioca con la vita degli altri.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, ho tradito,son stato male,ho confessato,e ho mandato all'aria una storia di 5 anni,e un matrimonio programmato.
> E si, non mi son stimato per nulla, almeno ho pagato il mio prezzo,forse anche troppo salato,lei dopo 6 mesi è tornata ma io son stato coerente......e sotto alcuni aspetti mi conveniva riprendermela...
> Oggi mi stimo in buona parte.
> Io non stimo chi mente,chi manca di rispetto,chi tradisci,chi pensa di essere più furbo,chi è egoista,che se ne fotte degli altri,chi gioca con la vita degli altri.



Già. E ho tradito anch'io, Oscuro. In passato.
E ho capito che certe dinamiche non le puoi controllare.
Se il tuo matrimonio programmato è finito non è per il tradimento... è che doveva finire.
Se hai tradito una ragione c'era. E hai fatto bene a essere coerente.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2015)

*Cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda clà, ti racconto una cosa che sembrerebbe non centrare nulla con questi discorsi, ma per chi ha un po di neurone invece:
> 
> Ti ricordi l'amica di mia moglie che viene picchiata?
> 
> ...


E qui ti bacerei il culo,mettendoci anche un pizzico di sentimento.E SONO SERIO.Passo per un presuntuoso,ma cazzo se c'è da baciare e sucare il culo ad uno che scrive una cazzo di verità, io sono il primo.

AVERE LE PALLE NON SIGNIFICA NON SCENDERE A COMPROMESSI....MA ACCETARLI PER QUELLO CHE SONO.Ecco...signori,ad ultimo ANDREBBE SUCATO IL CULO E QUESTO 3D ANDREBBE CHIUSO PERCHè NON C'è NIENTE ALTRO DI INTELLIGENTE DA SCRIVERE,E MI SPIACE CHE UNA COSA DEL GENERE NON SIA RIUSCITO  A SCRIVERLA IO.
TANTO DI CAPPELLA A ULTIMO....ma davvero.


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, ho tradito,son stato male,ho confessato,e ho mandato all'aria una storia di 5 anni,e un matrimonio programmato.
> E si, non mi son stimato per nulla, almeno ho pagato il mio prezzo,forse anche troppo salato,lei dopo 6 mesi è tornata ma io son stato coerente......e sotto alcuni aspetti mi conveniva riprendermela...
> Oggi mi stimo in buona parte.
> *Io non stimo chi mente,chi manca di rispetto,chi tradisci,chi pensa di essere più furbo,chi è egoista,che se ne fotte degli altri,chi gioca con la vita degli altri.*




Questo sarebbe da encomio...in tutta la sua essenzialità racchiude tutto quello che è la disistima.
E credo anche che sia un concetto universale, tra l'altro.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2015)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Già. E ho tradito anch'io, Oscuro. In passato.
> E ho capito che certe dinamiche non le puoi controllare.
> Se il tuo matrimonio programmato è finito non è per il tradimento... è che doveva finire.
> Se hai tradito una ragione c'era. E hai fatto bene a essere coerente.


Danny danny......ma sei serio?ma che siamo animali?ma certo che certe dinamiche le puoi controllare,e controllarle ti costa pure molto caro,sapessi a me quanto costa controllare certe dinamiche e certe sollecitazioni....e su.
Non è che ci ritroviamo all'improvviso senza mutande, con il cazzo conficcato nelle natiche di una...perchè non siam riusciti a controllare...e che cazzo.
E  che a te fa comodo pensarla così,e va bene,ma cazzo se incominciamo a scrivere che il tradire è incontrollabile imbocchiamo una strada pericolosa,allora tutto è incontrollabile,quando solo il fato è INCONTROLLABILE.
Danny a me piaci come scrivi  questo già ti è noto,però dai,non siamo conigli da cortile,che non riusciamoa  controllare il nostro cazzo....e che non vogliamo farlo.


----------



## Ecate (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché si parla di distima quando si scopre che il partner ci tradisce? Non credo che il tradimento erotico amoroso possa causare la disistima verso alcuno. Conosco persone che tradiscono ma non posso non stimarle per altre qualità. Se quel qualcuno è il mio partner posso provare rabbia rancore odio e poi sfiducia o paura di essere nuovamente ingannati. Ma la stima non c'entra niente: essa è rivolta alla persona indipendentemente dalla relazione che ha con me. Tutto questo discorso sulla stima mi ricorda la signora Pina che non amava il marito Ugo ma lo stimava tantissimo. Chi se ne frega della stima. Posso pensare che sei una persona intelligente e mediamente onesta, ma se ti sei comportata da stronza verso me è la rabbia che domina. Ed è la sfiducia che consegue a farmi prendere eventuali decisioni.


Secondo me sapere che il partner ci abbia tradito talvolta è motivo di disistima, talvolta no. Ma resto dell'idea che crollata la stima crollano anche molte altre cose. Oltre all'amore anche la piacevolezza di stare insieme. Ognuno ha i suoi parametri per accordare la sua stima e non tutti sono razionali. Mi cade dal cuore e dalla simpatia, eufemisticamente parlando, chi si dimostra meschino, per esempio... Eppure vedo coppie solidissime e solidali nella loro meschineria. Ma ci sono molte altre cose che possono far "cadere dal cuore" e non tutte necessariamente oggettive come la meschinità . Come ci sono altre caratteristiche, non tutte per forza valori universali, che possono "aprire il cuore"


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda clà, ti racconto una cosa che sembrerebbe non centrare nulla con questi discorsi, ma per chi ha un po di neurone invece:
> 
> Ti ricordi l'amica di mia moglie che viene picchiata?
> 
> ...



Dire che la vita ci impone dei compromessi è l'ovvio.
A meno che tu non sia una rockstar figa e straricca che devi scacciare le donne a mucchi... le tue scelte sono limitate dal giorno in cui sei nato. I soldi sono questi, la tua vita è questa, le tue capacità sono queste, la tua intelligenza è questa e al massimo puoi arrivare a questo.
E' banale. 
Doverli accettare...  vabbe, e che altra soluzione vedi?
Siamo principi? Principesse? 
No, siamo persone. E se conosciamo i nostri limiti sappiamo cosa possiamo e dobbiamo fare.
Cosa c'entri con la stima però questo discorso non lo capisco.
Io ti stimo perché secondo la mia visione tu (impersonale) sei intelligente, preparato, capace di fare determinate cose, sei buono, generoso... perché hai delle qualità.
Ma non ti stimo perché ami me e allora quando ti innamori di un altro non ti stimo più. 
TI posso odiare, mi puoi stare sul cazzo, posso avere voglia di sputarti in faccia, tutto quello che vuoi, ma non è che improvvisamente diventi cretino, stronzo, ignorante.
Compreso?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro;1622434[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Danny danny......ma sei serio?ma che siamo animali?ma certo che certe dinamiche le puoi controllare,e controllarle ti costa pure molto caro,sapessi a me quanto costa controllare certe dinamiche e certe sollecitazioni....e su.[/B]
> Non è che ci ritroviamo all'improvviso senza mutande, con il cazzo conficcato nelle natiche di una...perchè non siam riusciti a controllare...e che cazzo.
> E  che a te fa comodo pensarla così,e va bene,ma cazzo se incominciamo a scrivere che il tradire è incontrollabile imbocchiamo una strada pericolosa,allora tutto è incontrollabile,quando solo il fato è INCONTROLLABILE.
> Danny a me piaci come scrivi  questo già ti è noto,però dai,non siamo conigli da cortile,che non riusciamoa  controllare il nostro cazzo....e che non vogliamo farlo.


Da una che non ha voluto controllare quoto
Purtroppo quoto anche il rosso, ma tanto Danny lo sa


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Perché nessuno di noi si aspetta che l'altra persona possa non amarci più, come prima, o non provare più passione, o avere voglia di provare passione o far sesso altrove con altre persone?
> *Forse perché noi non siamo così?*
> Non lo so: io non mi sento puro. I miei desideri li ho e li ho avuti, i miei dubbi pure, non sono al di sopra di nessuno. Se li ho avuti anch'io e li ho motivati, perché non mi aspetto che il partner ne abbia altrettanti, seppur diversi?
> ...



A parte che io NON sono così e te lo posso mettere per iscritto.
Ero felice del mio rapporto con lui e quando lo si è chissenefrega di provare "altro"?
Ma non ti viene proprio in mente, non ti interessa. Punto.
Stai bene così.

Quindi, togli quel TUTTI attratti dalla passione e dal sesso inteso come attrazione verso altri.
Io non ne faccio parte e non credo di essere un'eccezione, quando il sesso va bene e sei ancora attratta dal tuo partner la passione la provi ancora, ma per lui.

Io di responsabilità per avermi costruito un'immagine falsata non me la sento proprio addosso.
E' lui che mi ha fatto intendere di essere in un modo e quando si è fiduciosi di carattere non arriva nessun dubbio che ti spinga a fare qualche controllo. Perché si dovrebbe? 
Ovviamente se lo avessi fatto ci sarebbe stata qualche sorpresa.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Tu hai mai tradito?
> O desiderato di farlo?
> Cambierebbe l'opinione che hai verso di te nel caso accadesse?
> Oppure la capacità di valutazione varia a seconda degli effetti che il comportamento di una persona ha su di noi?
> ...


Conoscessi la mia storia una domanda del genere non me l'avresti mai fatta.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny danny......ma sei serio?ma che siamo animali?*ma certo che certe dinamiche le puoi controllare,e controllarle ti costa pure molto caro,sapessi a me quanto costa controllare certe dinamiche e certe sollecitazioni....e su.*
> Non è che ci ritroviamo all'improvviso senza mutande, con il cazzo conficcato nelle natiche di una...perchè non siam riusciti a controllare...e che cazzo.
> E  che a te fa comodo pensarla così,e va bene,ma cazzo se incominciamo a scrivere che il tradire è incontrollabile imbocchiamo una strada pericolosa,allora tutto è incontrollabile,quando solo il fato è INCONTROLLABILE.
> Danny a me piaci come scrivi  questo già ti è noto,però dai,non siamo conigli da cortile,che non riusciamoa  controllare il nostro cazzo....e che non vogliamo farlo.



Noi non possiamo controllare i sentimenti, le disposizioni.
Posso frequentare una donna per amicizia e scoprire di essermi innamorato di lei.
Posso però evitare di avere una storia, per rispetto verso chi ho sposato.
Ma non ho evitato il sentimento.
Oppure se voglio posso abbandonarmi a questa storia, ma certo che qui è la volontà che subentra, e tradire.
Esattamente come hai detto tu.
Ma perché si va "oltre"? Perché si è stronzi, egoisti?
Io non me la sento di lapidare chi tradisce.
Io quando sono andato oltre l'ho fatto perché mi piaceva molto la persona. Nient'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> A parte che io NON sono così e te lo posso mettere per iscritto.
> Ero felice del mio rapporto con lui e quando lo si è chissenefrega di provare "altro"?
> Ma non ti viene proprio in mente, non ti interessa. Punto.
> Stai bene così.
> ...


Lo so che la cosa ti farà svenire  ma QUOTO


----------



## Ecate (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Dire che la vita ci impone dei compromessi è l'ovvio.
> A meno che tu non sia una rockstar figa e straricca che devi scacciare le donne a mucchi... le tue scelte sono limitate dal giorno in cui sei nato. I soldi sono questi, la tua vita è questa, le tue capacità sono queste, la tua intelligenza è questa e al massimo puoi arrivare a questo.
> E' banale.
> Doverli accettare...  vabbe, e che altra soluzione vedi?
> ...


io penso che oscuro intenda dire che se si accettano delle situazioni che non si ha la possibilità di cambiare non per questo si debba fare di necessità virtù mentendo a se stessi
se ho capito bene sono d'accordo con lui 
ma tanto tanto d'accordo


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Noi non possiamo controllare i sentimenti, le disposizioni.
> Posso frequentare una donna per amicizia e scoprire di essermi innamorato di lei.
> Posso però evitare di avere una storia, per rispetto verso chi ho sposato.
> Ma non ho evitato il sentimento.
> ...


Stronzi no, egoisti di sicuro
nessuno parla di lapidazione, sicuramente non io


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi precipito nel baratro del tradimento e nel battito d'un ciglio, ma anche più battiti,e vengo a sapere che sono stato tradito,l'accumulo di emozioni è un vortice infinito di sensazioni contrastanti. Tutto questo avviene anche perchè la persona che hai di fronte in quel momento, ti diventa sconosciuta. Quella persona è guarda caso appartenente ad un noi, un noi che è motivo di vita e della vita stessa, alcuni quel noi lo identificano come amore o significato importantissimo dell'amore. Quella persona che hai accanto ha illuso te, se stessa e tutto quello che si credeva in questa persona. La stima, quindi la fiducia in questa persona svanisce, svanisce perchè la persona più importante al mondo ha tradito la tua fiducia, è diventata in quei momenti una persona assolutamente sconosciuta, e fino a prova contraria si prova stima per una persona che si conosce, la stima nella caso della coppia guarda caso si ha anche quando si ha fiducia in questa, quando si pensa questa come quella persona degna di stare con te. Sono fantasie? Si, diventano fantasie dopo, e solo quando cominci a capire. E molto tempo dopo cominci nuovamente a capire che alcune di quelle fantasie non sono tali ma sono anche realtà.
> 
> Quindi, per piacere e scusami/scusatemi, non spariamo cazzate andando a scrivere che la stima non centra un cazzo.
> 
> ...



Ultimo, vorrei farti una domanda:
la stima si può riacquistare col tempo?
Tu l'hai riacquistata?


----------



## Ecate (22 Ottobre 2015)

E sul fatto che avere moltissimi soldi e figa a palate sia un'esenzione ai compromessi, vallo a dire a Clooney


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Da una che non ha voluto controllare quoto
> Purtroppo quoto anche il rosso, ma tanto Danny lo sa


E si dai,fa comodo pensarlo.
La mia donna non si è controllata ed è finita a pecora dentro una fratta,cazzo non si è resa conto...
E no,ha deciso,e ha deciso di non controllare......fa male ma è così,io ho smesso da piccolo di credere a quello che mi conviene danny....e infatti non ho una vita semplice,almeno è reale.


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so che la cosa ti farà svenire  ma QUOTO





...sono quasi svenuta, ma dal piacere della sorpresa!


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> E sul fatto che avere moltissimi soldi e figa a palate sia un'esenzione ai compromessi, vallo a dire a Clooney


Ma certo...  CVD


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> *Noi non possiamo controllare i sentimenti, le disposizioni.*
> Posso frequentare una donna per amicizia e scoprire di essermi innamorato di lei.
> Posso però evitare di avere una storia, per rispetto verso chi ho sposato.
> Ma non ho evitato il sentimento.
> ...




Cavolo Danny, ma si stava parlando di controllare le pulsioni sessuali, o mi sbaglio?


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Noi non possiamo controllare i sentimenti, le disposizioni.
> Posso frequentare una donna per amicizia e scoprire di essermi innamorato di lei.
> Posso però evitare di avere una storia, per rispetto verso chi ho sposato.
> Ma non ho evitato il sentimento.
> ...


Danny non giocare sporco....i sentimenti sono una cosa,le scopate un'altra cosa.
Non è che quando si tradisce ci si innamora ogni volta su.Tua moglie non si era innamorata dai.
Io non voglio lapidare nessuno,ma neanche essere preso per il culo danny.
E Se un domani sarò cornuto,nella vita tutto può succedere,preferisco la verità,perchè se mi viene a dire,cazzo non mi sono controllata e so finita divaricata,mi incazzo due volte di più....e che cazzo.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Dire che la vita ci impone dei compromessi è l'ovvio.
> A meno che tu non sia una rockstar figa e straricca che devi scacciare le donne a mucchi... le tue scelte sono limitate dal giorno in cui sei nato. I soldi sono questi, la tua vita è questa, le tue capacità sono queste, la tua intelligenza è questa e al massimo puoi arrivare a questo.
> E' banale.
> Doverli accettare...  vabbe, e che altra soluzione vedi?
> ...


Ma certo danny, ho capito. Per te la persona che tradisce è una persona che conosci, è una persona da prendere in buona considerazione, perchè si ha una valutazione positiva di quella persona.Danny, per scriverti questa risposta sono andato su san gugol. E chiaramente si evince che si ha buona considerazione delle persone che mentono, che trombano al di fuori del letto coniugale, che magari ti portano a casa l'amante amico/a di famiglia. Ok danny ok. Dobbiamo avere stima di tutte quelle persone che mentono, trombano ecc ecc... 
Ma vedi danny, a me questi discorsi razionali e basati sul significato delle parole stanno sul cazzo. Perchè non è il significato delle parole che entra nel vortice del tradimento ma ben altro danny, ben altro. 

E per piacere non continuiamo a giocare sulle parole, che so benissimo che oltre il trombare mentire ecc ci stanno anche altre considerazioni da prendere nell'altra persona, ma fino a prova contraria stiamo a parlare di tradimento,DI TRADIMENTO E NON ME NE PUò FREGAR DI MENO SE LA PERSONA CHE MI HA TRADITO HA ALTRE QUALITA, QUESTE VENGONO CONSIDERATE DOPO, E SE NE VALE LA PENA, LA CONSIDERAZIONE DI QUESTA E DI QUESTA COPPIA SI DECIDE ASSIEME SE RIDARSELA, LA STIMA. (non sto gridando è solo per evidenziare, cit il coglione di jb)


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> io penso che oscuro intenda dire che se si accettano delle situazioni che non si ha la possibilità di cambiare non per questo si debba fare di necessità virtù mentendo a se stessi
> se ho capito bene sono d'accordo con lui
> ma tanto tanto d'accordo



Su questo anch'io.
E' ovvio che il tradimento avvenuto lo accetti in qualche modo, che è un compromesso rispetto ai tuoi desideri.
Chi non vorrebbe una storia d'amore passionale per tutta la vita?
Chi desidera essere tradito?
Ma i compromessi non li faccio col mio giudizio verso la persona.
Lo faccio con la fiducia che davo prima, che ora non c'è più.
Li faccio con la mia apertura, con mio rancore, con la paura di soffrire.
Li faccio con i miei progetti: prima la coppia aveva un fine, ora ha un tempo solo, il presente.
Li faccio con il mio stare bene, che è mutato, non sono più tranquillo, sono perennemente in ansia, sospettoso.
Lo faccio con i miei pensieri, li faccio con la mia intimità, con i sentimenti ambivalenti, che portano l'amore a diventare odio alcune volte. Lo faccio con qualcosa che è mutato (il rapporto) e non so cos'è.
La persona non è cambiata: lei, nel mondo è sempre la stessa che conosco da decenni.
E' cambiato il rapporto con me.
Io tendo a valutare le persone nella maniera meno soggettiva possibile, ovviamente con i limiti che può avere tale schema. Non mi frega di quello che mi danno, ma di quello che sono.
Una persona può riempirmi d'oro ma se tira un calcio a un mendicante o bastona un cane, per dire, avrà il mio giudizio e la mia stima su questi comportamenti.


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> 1) Sono mutate tante cose perché è mutato il rapporto. E' mutata la fiducia. E' mutata la disposizione al sentimento, al lasciarsi andare, è mutata l'intimità e la disposizione alla stessa.
> 2) La razionalità è una componente forte ma il sentimento non lo escludi mai nelle scelte. E quello viaggia indipendente, non è razionale né puoi decidere tu da che parte deve andare
> 3) Certo che il tradimento cambia tutto. Non sai mai come.




...Ti quoto sempre te, ma è un confronto che mi è utile.
Dici che sono mutate tutte quelle cose e sono d'accordo con te. 
Quello che ti chiedo è che tipo di rapporto può essere senza quelle componenti che ritengo essere essenziali per un rapporto di coppia? (sempre che siano essenziali anche per te).

E poi ancora, mi puoi rispondere alla domanda che ti ho fatto post fa, e che era questa:
parli di viaggio insieme.
Riesci a viaggiare insieme a lei pur non nutrendo fiducia in lei?
Non riesco ad immaginare nessun viaggio con qualcuno di cui non mi fido...sia amico, parente, o ancor di più, partner.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny non giocare sporco....i sentimenti sono una cosa,le scopate un'altra cosa.
> Non è che quando si tradisce ci si innamora ogni volta su.*Tua moglie non si era innamorata dai.*
> Io non voglio lapidare nessuno,ma neanche essere preso per il culo danny.
> E Se un domani sarò cornuto,nella vita tutto può succedere,preferisco la verità,perchè se mi viene a dire,cazzo non mi sono controllata e so finita divaricata,mi incazzo due volte di più....e che cazzo.


Falso.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



danny ha detto:


> Falso.


danny si era invaghita,tranquillo che quando una donna perde la testa non è come noi.La perdi e per sempre...fidati.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ultimo, vorrei farti una domanda:
> la stima si può riacquistare col tempo?
> Tu l'hai riacquistata?


Vediamo se riesco a farmi comprendere bene: Io non ho nulla da riconquistare, io ho soltanto da amare. E se ci riesco per me la cosa più importante, è riuscire a farmi amare. Non dovessi riuscirci mi separo. Punto. L'amore è la costante della mia vita. Il tradimento Diletta non fa più parte di ragionamenti che rientrano nella mia coppia, ne parlo qua, mi confronto qua, e spesso metto la mia vita qua, contribuendo, avendo acquisito esperienza nella storia del mio tradimento.


----------



## Ecate (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Su questo anch'io.
> E' ovvio che il tradimento avvenuto lo accetti in qualche modo, che è un compromesso rispetto ai tuoi desideri.
> Chi non vorrebbe una storia d'amore passionale per tutta la vita?
> Chi desidera essere tradito?
> ...


perché ? Vi amate ancora?
sulla valutazione delle persone è giusto e dovrebbe essere sempre stato così 
ma anche quello che riempie d'oro il mendicante e tira un calcio a me non ha tutta la mia stima, anzi...


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Ti quoto sempre te, ma è un confronto che mi è utile.
> Dici che sono mutate tutte quelle cose e sono d'accordo con te.
> Quello che ti chiedo è che tipo di rapporto può essere senza quelle componenti che ritengo essere essenziali per un rapporto di coppia? (sempre che siano essenziali anche per te).
> 
> ...


La fiducia è in questo caso legata solo alla fedeltà.
Per il resto, le posso dare anche tutti i miei soldi in mano, le chiavi della macchina etc. e so che sarà onesta e scrupolosa come è sempre stata. 
Il viaggio è la vita di tutti i giorni. C'è, per ora c'è: non ha più quel fine, quella meta definita di prima.
E' un viaggio senza meta. 
Per ora almeno.
Che tipo di rapporto?
E' una casa vecchia che hai demolito e che ora ricostruisci diversamente. 
Cambi posto alle stanze, muti la posizione delle finestre... non sai come verrà fuori ancora... sei ancora all'inizio, al progetto, ancora devi capire se sta su... l


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> perché ? Vi amate ancora?
> sulla valutazione delle persone è giusto e dovrebbe essere sempre stato così
> ma anche quello che riempie d'oro il mendicante e tira un calcio a me non ha tutta la mia stima, anzi...


E certo che no.
Perché lo trovi non equilibrato.


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a farmi comprendere bene: Io non ho nulla da riconquistare, io ho soltanto da amare. E se ci riesco per me la cosa più importante, è riuscire a farmi amare. Non dovessi riuscirci mi separo. Punto. L'amore è la costante della mia vita. Il tradimento Diletta non fa più parte di ragionamenti che rientrano nella mia coppia, ne parlo qua, mi confronto qua, e spesso metto la mia vita qua, contribuendo, avendo acquisito esperienza nella storia del mio tradimento.



Sì, ma anche tu ora mi sembra che stia giocando un po' con le parole...scusami eh!
Comunque dalla risposta che mi dai evinco che, se ami, ed ami, hai nuovamente stima verso tua moglie, altrimenti, crolla tutto il discorso fatto su:
disistima = disamore

Infatti, ho detto 'nuovamente' stima, cioè stima riacquistata.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2015)

*Ma*



danny ha detto:


> La fiducia è in questo caso legata solo alla fedeltà.
> Per il resto, le posso dare anche tutti i miei soldi in mano, le chiavi della macchina etc. e so che sarà onesta e scrupolosa come è sempre stata.
> Il viaggio è la vita di tutti i giorni. C'è, per ora c'è: non ha più quel fine, quella meta definita di prima.
> E' un viaggio senza meta.
> ...


Danny intanto la cosa ti è stata demolita....e ti è stata demolita alle tue spalle,non è stata una scelta condivisa.Facciamo chiarezza!
Puoi cambiare posto,mettere la tazza nella salone,il televisore al posto della tazza,ma resta sempre IL FATTO che la casa è stata demolita alle tue spalle,e stai ricostruendo sta specie di casa accanto a chi ne ha tirata giù una per il SUO FOTTUTO EGOISMO.
Questo è fotografare le cose come stanno.


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> *La fiducia è in questo caso legata solo alla fedeltà.*
> Per il resto, le posso dare anche tutti i miei soldi in mano, le chiavi della macchina etc. e so che sarà onesta e scrupolosa come è sempre stata.
> *Il viaggio è la vita di tutti i giorni. C'è, per ora c'è: non ha più quel fine, quella meta definita di prima.
> E' un viaggio senza meta. *
> ...



Ok, ho capito: fiducia legata quindi al concetto di coppia, che mi sembra non esistere allo stato attuale.

Un viaggio senza meta, fatto di quotidianità...è triste quello che hai detto e mi ci riconosco in pieno.
Però, dall'ultima frase evidenziata colgo un barlume di speranza e questa è la nota positiva...


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2015)

*Ma*

Ma un viaggio senza meta che viaggio è?almeno che si decida di non avere una metà,ma nn è certo questo il caso.....


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma un viaggio senza meta che viaggio è?almeno che si decida di non avere una metà,ma nn è certo questo il caso.....


Quoto
Non riuscirei a stare in una coppia senza progetti di qualunque natura siano
Che poi tutto possa saltare è un fatto, ma non averli mi fa tristezza


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Non riuscirei a stare in una coppia senza progetti di qualunque natura siano
> Che poi tutto possa saltare è un fatto, ma non averli mi fa tristezza


Sai due persone si incontrano e dicono:andiamo,ma senza una meta dove ci porta il culo.....aò fantastico....ci sto:up::up:.:up:
Ma non funziona così in una coppia dove son volate pisellate a rugiada extra,e no!
Non puoi pensare:cara purtroppo non hai controllato i tuoi virulenti attacchi di manico,adesso andiamo così senza metà....
Anche perchè poi ste cose finsicono sempre con l'ingresso di nuove pisellate a rugiada se non a grandine....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma anche tu ora mi sembra che stia giocando un po' con le parole...scusami eh!
> Comunque dalla risposta che mi dai evinco che, se ami, ed ami, hai nuovamente stima verso tua moglie, altrimenti, crolla tutto il discorso fatto su:
> disistima = disamore
> 
> Infatti, ho detto 'nuovamente' stima, cioè stima riacquistata.


Diletta, nel vortice della mia storia io avevo perso stima fiducia e tante altre cose che riguardavano sia mia moglie che me. L'amore è stata l'unica cosa che non è stata mai messa in discussione nè da parte mia nè da parte di mia moglie. Elaborare dentro le proprie soggettività il dolore che porta un tradimento è inumano, almeno per quello che mi riguarda. Sviscerare dentro se stessi nel tempo che non si è fatti bene ma malissimo, è TREMENDO. accettarsi in quella realtà che stai vivendo, parlo dell'incubo vero e proprio dei tormenti di mille pensieri che si hanno nei pensieri dell'altro e che vuoi o non vuoi appartengono anche a te, bruttissime che siano gli errori che l'altro commette, fanno anche parte della tua persona, perchè sei vivo, perchè sei fallibile, perchè sei un granatestadicazzo fondamentalmente. Aggrappato a qualcosa in cui credi ma con impulsi animali che non ti piace avere, che non ti piace prenderne coscienza, e ti innalzi, diventi qualcosa di maestoso, ma non lo sei, sei semplicemente l'errore che altri hanno commesso anche per te. 

Cosa devo riconquistare se nell'elaborazione di un po tutto c'è la crescita e la consapevolezza di due nuove persone migliori. 

Probabilmente non mi sono spiegato, quindi rispondo anche: tutto è crollato, però tutto è stato nuovamente riconquistato.


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Diletta, nel vortice della mia storia io avevo perso stima fiducia e tante altre cose che riguardavano sia mia moglie che me. L'amore è stata l'unica cosa che non è stata mai messa in discussione nè da parte mia nè da parte di mia moglie. Elaborare dentro le proprie soggettività il dolore che porta un tradimento è inumano, almeno per quello che mi riguarda. Sviscerare dentro se stessi nel tempo che non si è fatti bene ma malissimo, è TREMENDO. accettarsi in quella realtà che stai vivendo, parlo dell'incubo vero e proprio dei tormenti di mille pensieri che si hanno nei pensieri dell'altro e che vuoi o non vuoi appartengono anche a te, bruttissime che siano gli errori che l'altro commette, fanno anche parte della tua persona, perchè sei vivo, perchè sei fallibile, perchè sei un granatestadicazzo fondamentalmente. Aggrappato a qualcosa in cui credi ma con impulsi animali che non ti piace avere, che non ti piace prenderne coscienza, e ti innalzi, diventi qualcosa di maestoso, ma non lo sei, sei semplicemente l'errore che altri hanno commesso anche per te.
> 
> Cosa devo riconquistare se nell'elaborazione di un po tutto c'è la crescita e la consapevolezza di due nuove persone migliori.
> 
> ...


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Ma un viaggio senza meta che viaggio è*?almeno che si decida di non avere una metà,ma nn è certo questo il caso.....


A un certo punto parti per le Indie e scopri l'America.
Anche avendo una meta non sempre sei sicuro di arrivarci, eh.


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Non riuscirei a stare in *una coppia* senza progetti di qualunque natura siano
> Che poi tutto possa saltare è un fatto, ma non averli mi fa tristezza




D'accordo, ma bisogna vedere se Danny e sua moglie sono, in questo momento, una coppia.
Secondo me no.
Sono una famiglia, ma la coppia non c'è al suo interno.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



danny ha detto:


> A un certo punto parti per le Indie e scopri l'America.
> Anche avendo una meta non sempre sei sicuro di arrivarci, eh.


Ho capito,ma non è la similitudine adatta.Voi siete partiti per una meta ben delineata.....
Poi lei durante il viaggio ha fatto un tuffo ed è salita su un'altra barca....poi e ritornata per i suoi motivi sulla vostra,quindi adesso non puoi dire:andiamo dove ci porta la corrente e sti cazzi.Perchè non eravate partiti con quella destinazione.
Danny tu sta cosa la stai subendo,e non è più che uno parte per le indie e scopre l'america,qui hai solo scoperto che la viaggiatrice accanto a te,se c'è da tuffarsi per prendere una barca con"altra destinazione"non ci pensa due volte,ed IO non ci farei neanche un giretto in pedalò a cesenatico...altro che partire per le indie....


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> D'accordo, ma bisogna vedere se Danny e sua moglie sono, in questo momento, una coppia.
> Secondo me no.
> Sono una famiglia, ma la coppia non c'è al suo interno.


Ho sbagliato a esprimermi
A parte che quoto quello che ha scritto
Intendevo dire che non sarei serena in una situazione di cui non riesco ad immaginare un futuro


----------



## LTD (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Tu hai mai tradito?
> O desiderato di farlo?
> Cambierebbe l'opinione che hai verso di te nel caso accadesse?
> Oppure la capacità di valutazione varia a seconda degli effetti che il comportamento di una persona ha su di noi?
> ...



no, quando si comporta _lealmente_


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito,ma non è la similitudine adatta.Voi siete partiti per una meta ben delineata.....
> Poi lei durante il viaggio ha fatto un tuffo ed è salita su un'altra barca....poi e ritornata per i suoi motivi sulla vostra,quindi adesso non puoi dire:andiamo dove ci porta la corrente e sti cazzi.Perchè non eravate partiti con quella destinazione.
> Danny tu sta cosa la stai subendo,e non è più che uno parte per le indie e scopre l'america,qui hai solo scoperto che la viaggiatrice accanto a te,se c'è da tuffarsi per prendere una barca con"altra destinazione"non ci pensa due volte,ed IO non ci farei neanche un giretto in pedalò a cesenatico...altro che partire per le indie....


Io invece indipendentemente da dove stanno andando mi domanderei perchè lei sta ancora sulla barca con me
A seconda della risposta deciderei se starci


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2015)

*sI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Io invece indipendentemente da dove stanno andando mi domanderei perchè lei sta ancora sulla barca con me
> A seconda della risposta deciderei se starci


PERCHè DANNY è UNO RASSICURANTE,quella barca non affonda,magari va lenta,ma non affonda....e ho detto tutto.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> PERCHè DANNY è UNO RASSICURANTE,quella barca non affonda,magari va lenta,ma non affonda....e ho detto tutto.


:up::up::up:


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato a esprimermi
> A parte che quoto quello che ha scritto
> Intendevo dire che non *sarei serena* in una situazione di cui non riesco ad immaginare un futuro


TI do ragione su questo.
Non si può essere sereni.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> TI do ragione su questo.
> Non si può essere sereni.



E allora non ha senso. Per me
La serenità è la base minima sotto la quale non sono disposta ad andare


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora non ha senso. Per me
> La serenità è la base minima sotto la quale non sono disposta ad andare


Chi è sereno dopo aver scoperto di essere tradito?
Forse un incosciente...
La serenità è una di quelle cose che spariscono subito.
Sai quante notti ho passato sveglio? In piedi in presa all'ansia?
A pensare a cosa fare?
A pensare dove andare? Come separarmi? Cosa fare?
Sai quante discussioni, quante litigate DOPO che il tradimento viene a galla?
Quante cose ci si sbatte in faccia...
Per tornare a essere sereni devi aver toccato il fondo... e spesso vai sotto e non è acqua... e la risalita è lenta, lentissima... e nel frattempo ti manca il fiato...
Cazzo, è la tua vita che è implosa.
Non puoi essere sereno.
E non è che vai nell'altra stanza e chiedi a tua moglie di consolarti... perché nel frattempo lei è lì che pensa che non potrà più vedere l'altro, che non sa come fare perché gli manca, perché quando tradisci e ti innamori è così, puoi raccontarla quanto vuoi, fingere pentimento, urlare ti amo, ma se hai tradito amando lui ti manca, e puoi anche non dirlo che tanto lo si capisce, e  siete tutti e due nella merda perché se prima camminavate insieme ora le vostre direzioni sono diventate opposte... 
cazzo fai... e intanto il tempo passa. Devi pagare ste bollette le tasse lavorare portare la figlia a scuola studiare con lei aiutarla pensare a tutto il resto che comunque c'è va avanti non si ferma perché tu stai male... e fai finta di niente in giro... continui ad assumerlo quel ruolo di sempre... ma è ovvio che nn sei sereno... nn lo sei più.
Non hai più quella casa e chissenefrega di chi è la colpa: non c'è più e basta.
O la ricostruisci da un'altra parte o la rimetti in piedi qui.
In qualche modo devi andare avanti perché non puoi stare lì fermo a pensare cosa fare...
Vai avanti.
Non sai dove...
Questo è stato. Poi ci si mette anche la salute... e i problemi per tutti e due... e il quadro è completo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché si parla di distima quando si scopre che il partner ci tradisce? Non credo che il tradimento erotico amoroso possa causare la disistima verso alcuno. Conosco persone che tradiscono ma non posso non stimarle per altre qualità. Se quel qualcuno è il mio partner posso provare rabbia rancore odio e poi sfiducia o paura di essere nuovamente ingannati. Ma la stima non c'entra niente: essa è rivolta alla persona indipendentemente dalla relazione che ha con me. Tutto questo discorso sulla stima mi ricorda la signora Pina che non amava il marito Ugo ma lo stimava tantissimo. Chi se ne frega della stima. Posso pensare che sei una persona intelligente e mediamente onesta, ma se ti sei comportata da stronza verso me è la rabbia che domina. Ed è la sfiducia che consegue a farmi prendere eventuali decisioni.


Scusa Danny ma se una è sposata a un neurochirurgo di fama mondiale e scopre che questo la tradisce e le racconta montagne di panzane, mica lo molla perchè ha perso la stima di lui come chirurgo, ma come compagno. Questo è. Che poi non necessariamente si perda interamente la stima (come compagni) in seguito ad un tradimento dipende da una serie di fattori, in primis l'onestà e la disponibilità nel cercare una strada per questo.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa Danny ma se una è sposata a un neurochirurgo di fama mondiale e scopre che questo la tradisce e le racconta montagne di panzane, mica lo molla perchè ha perso la stima di lui come *chirurgo*, ma come *compagno*. Questo è. Che poi non necessariamente si perda interamente la stima (come compagni) in seguito ad un tradimento dipende da una serie di fattori, in primis l'onestà e la disponibilità nel cercare una strada per questo.


Questo è corretto. Quoto tutto quello che hai scritto.
C'è differenza nel dire "Ho perso la stima in lui come persona" e "Non lo stimo più come compagno".


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è corretto. Quoto tutto quello che hai scritto.
> C'è differenza nel dire "Ho perso la stima in lui come persona" e "Non lo stimo più come compagno".


Sono molto testone io, si sa. Ultimamente forse lo sono stato meno, voglio riprendere il mio testone e continuare il discorso. Si sono nervoso altrimenti non scriverei.

Mi sono rotto i coglioni di leggere emerite cazzate per chissà quali cazzi di motivi.

Una persona che forma un compagno nella coppia, rimane persona! Se quella persona che è il tuo compagno, che sia neurochirurgo, che sia un contadino( si perchè sai danny anche i contadini sanno fare il loro mestiere, quelli bravi eh, e non hanno un cazzo in meno di un neurochirurgo,quello bravo eh, quindi non quotiamo a cazzo) commette un errore o nella coppia o fuori della coppia è a secondo della gravità dell'errore che ci si interroga e si perde stima. E non è che se la persona si comporta magnificamente nella coppia e fuori da stronzo io lo ritengo degno della mia stima, chiaro no? 

Vabbè ma se mia moglie commette un omicidio ammia che cazzo me ne frega, basta che nella famigghia tiri dritto e siamo apposto.


----------



## Ecate (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> A un certo punto parti per le Indie e scopri l'America.
> Anche avendo una meta non sempre sei sicuro di arrivarci, eh.


Sì, però parti per le Indie ... O pensi di viaggiare per il gusto di viaggiare? Perché questo si può fare quando il viaggio di per se è sereno, per non dire felice.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2015)

*MA*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa Danny ma se una è sposata a un neurochirurgo di fama mondiale e scopre che questo la tradisce e le racconta montagne di panzane, mica lo molla perchè ha perso la stima di lui come chirurgo, ma come compagno. Questo è. Che poi non necessariamente si perda interamente la stima (come compagni) in seguito ad un tradimento dipende da una serie di fattori, in primis l'onestà e la disponibilità nel cercare una strada per questo.


Vabbè io perdo la stima per la persona in generale,poi se guida l'autobus non è che non mi fido più di come guida...


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono molto testone io, si sa. Ultimamente forse lo sono stato meno, voglio riprendere il mio testone e continuare il discorso. Si sono nervoso altrimenti non scriverei.
> 
> Mi sono rotto i coglioni di leggere emerite cazzate per chissà quali cazzi di motivi.
> 
> ...



Quindi se ho compreso bene la visione sinora dibattuta, una persona che ha una relazione extraconiugale non è più degna di stima non per il ruolo che ha (marito, moglie) nella coppia (come dice Disy) ma come persona nella sua totalità.
Devo dedurre che allora qualsiasi persona che abbia relazioni extraconiugali sia indegna di stima?
O la perdita di stima è solo relativa alla relazione che ha con te, per il resto non mi tange?
Di conseguenza, se si scopre un tradimento si lascia perché non si stima più la persona e se si resta è solo per opportunità economiche perché l'assenza di stima è incompatibile con qualsiasi sentimento? Quindi quella persona dovrebbe essere una merda per chiunque? 
Dimmi se sbaglio perché io finora ho letto questo.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

Un'altra cosa: se io, tradito e quindi puro, oggi o domani volessi tradire a mia volta, per qualsiasi ragione, divento a mia volta una merda o vengo giustificato perché sono stato tradito prima?
A me sembra tutto questo discorso ridurre i rapporti tra le persone a un do ut des. Mi fai stare bene, sei bravo. Mi fai stare male, sei cattivo.
Alla faccia della complessità del nostro io.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2015)

*Ma*



danny ha detto:


> Un'altra cosa: se io, tradito e quindi puro, oggi o domani volessi tradire a mia volta, per qualsiasi ragione, divento a mia volta una merda o vengo giustificato perché sono stato tradito prima?
> A me sembra tutto questo discorso ridurre i rapporti tra le persone a un do ut des. Mi fai stare bene, sei bravo. Mi fai stare male, sei cattivo.
> Alla faccia della complessità del nostro io.


Danny una persona è fatta di tanti aspetti.Per me le qualità morali di una persona sono IMPORTANTI.Per te no.Poi se la mia donna fa la postina,non è che penso che invece di recapitare le lettere se le schiaffa nel sedere.....ma se mi tradisci perdo la stima per la sua persona,sti cazzi che fa la postina.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny una persona è fatta di tanti aspetti.Per me le qualità morali di una persona sono IMPORTANTI.Per te no.Poi se la mia donna fa la postina,non è che penso che invece di recapitare le lettere se le schiaffa nel sedere.....ma se mi tradisci perdo la stima per la sua persona,sti cazzi che fa la postina.


Pure per me Oscuro. Io avevo una tipa una volta... una zoccola diciamo e lo sapevo. Mi andava bene così... mi piaceva così... era fatta così. Non l'ho sposata. Diverso è il caso di donne e uomini che hanno in determinate fasi della vita una relazione extraconiugale o tradiscono come abbiamo fatto noi. Alla base ci sono delle motivazioni che noi o loro sanno e tutti abbiamo difficoltà a comprendere. Non ci si può limitare a giudicare una persona per un episodio: se no io e te dovremmo darci degli stronzi... o no? Gli errori li abbiamo fatti e l'abbiamo capito. Ci siamo passati in mezzo e toccata la merda. E siamo qua... a vederne altra.  Ma sempre merda è, che sia nostra o degli altri, sempre merda è. Lo so che la nostra sembra puzzare meno, lo so.


----------



## Tradito? (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi se ho compreso bene la visione sinora dibattuta, una persona che ha una relazione extraconiugale non è più degna di stima non per il ruolo che ha (marito, moglie) nella coppia (come dice Disy) ma come persona nella sua totalità.
> Devo dedurre che allora qualsiasi persona che abbia relazioni extraconiugali sia indegna di stima?
> O la perdita di stima è solo relativa alla relazione che ha con te, per il resto non mi tange?
> Di conseguenza, se si scopre un tradimento si lascia perché non si stima più la persona e se si resta è solo per opportunità economiche perché l'assenza di stima è incompatibile con qualsiasi sentimento? Quindi quella persona dovrebbe essere una merda per chiunque?
> Dimmi se sbaglio perché io finora ho letto questo.


Può rimanere la stima come persona ma non conta più niente


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è corretto. Quoto tutto quello che hai scritto.
> C'è differenza nel dire "Ho perso la stima in lui come persona" e "Non lo stimo più come compagno".




...e allora vedi Danny che si torna sempre lì?
Stiamo parlando dei nostri compagni, quindi la stima che abbiamo per loro in altri ambiti, qui non c'entra nulla.
Il fatto è che, persa la stima, anche l'amore segue lo stesso destino...poi l'esempio di Ultimo ci dà la speranza che si possa ritrovare anche la stima, col tempo, forse, e se si ha la disposizione d'animo necessaria.


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Un'altra cosa: se io, tradito e quindi puro, oggi o domani volessi tradire a mia volta, per qualsiasi ragione, divento a mia volta una merda o vengo giustificato perché sono stato tradito prima?
> A me sembra tutto questo discorso ridurre i rapporti tra le persone a un do ut des. Mi fai stare bene, sei bravo. Mi fai stare male, sei cattivo.
> Alla faccia della complessità del nostro io.




Come in tutti i processi, si devono cercare le motivazioni e le eventuali attenuanti.
E questo vale anche per i tradimenti, essendo eventi compiuti da noi esseri umani.
Quindi, sì, è probabile che avresti qualche giustificazione, che poi, se guardiamo, quello che conta è il tribunale interiore di ciascuno di noi.
Quello di tua moglie cosa le sta dicendo?
Sempre se ne vuoi parlare.


----------



## Carola (22 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stronzi no, egoisti di sicuro
> nessuno parla di lapidazione, sicuramente non io


Egoisti si 

Molto 
Io lo sono stata ed ero talmente presa da me che nemmeno me ne rendevo conto


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi se ho compreso bene la visione sinora dibattuta, una persona che ha una relazione extraconiugale non è più degna di stima non per il ruolo che ha (marito, moglie) nella coppia (come dice Disy) ma come persona nella sua totalità.
> Devo dedurre che allora qualsiasi persona che abbia relazioni extraconiugali sia indegna di stima?
> O la perdita di stima è solo relativa alla relazione che ha con te, per il resto non mi tange?
> Di conseguenza, se si scopre un tradimento si lascia perché non si stima più la persona e se si resta è solo per opportunità economiche perché l'assenza di stima è incompatibile con qualsiasi sentimento? Quindi quella persona dovrebbe essere una merda per chiunque?
> Dimmi se sbaglio perché io finora ho letto questo.


danny io ci rinuncio, comunque no, non ho scritto assolutamente quello che hai capito tu.


----------



## Ryoga74 (22 Ottobre 2015)

Molto interessante il dibattito di oggi sulla fiducia del partner che viene tradito. Alla fine il discorso forse si è un po' perso in qualche divagazione, ma ho letto dei post veramente belli.



Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi precipito nel baratro del tradimento e nel battito d'un ciglio, ma anche più battiti,e vengo a sapere che sono stato tradito,l'accumulo di emozioni è un vortice infinito di sensazioni contrastanti. Tutto questo avviene anche perchè la persona che hai di fronte in quel momento, ti diventa sconosciuta. Quella persona è guarda caso appartenente ad un noi, un noi che è motivo di vita e della vita stessa, alcuni quel noi lo identificano come amore o significato importantissimo dell'amore. Quella persona che hai accanto ha illuso te, se stessa e tutto quello che si credeva in questa persona. La stima, quindi la fiducia in questa persona svanisce, svanisce perchè la persona più importante al mondo ha tradito la tua fiducia, è diventata in quei momenti una persona assolutamente sconosciuta, e fino a prova contraria si prova stima per una persona che si conosce, la stima nella caso della coppia guarda caso si ha anche quando si ha fiducia in questa, quando si pensa questa come quella persona degna di stare con te. Sono fantasie? Si, diventano fantasie dopo, e solo quando cominci a capire. E molto tempo dopo cominci nuovamente a capire che alcune di quelle fantasie non sono tali ma sono anche realtà.
> 
> Quindi, per piacere e scusami/scusatemi, non spariamo cazzate andando a scrivere che la stima non centra un cazzo.
> 
> ...


Per quanto sia un messaggio che vanifica ciò che ho appena scritto sopra, visto che scredita tutto il dibattito sulla fiducia come "stronzate", nella sua crudezza e semplicità coglie perfettamente il mio stato d'animo da persona tradita...


oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti condivido in pieno.Mi viene solo da pensare che per andar avanti ci si convince di dover stimare ancora...per non sentirsi deboli e senza coglioni....


Tra le mie paure su come gestire questo transito che sto vivendo, c'è sicuramente quella di non riuscire a rimanere obbiettivo nel giudizio della mia (ormai ex) partner. 
C'è il pericolo di dover odiare per convincere se stessi di voltare pagina e andare avanti...
C'è il pericolo di sottostimare i le sue colpe e responsabilità per lasciare aperto un piccolo spiraglio, una flebile speranza che tutto ritegno come prima...
Quanta verità in una semplice frase, grazie Oscuro


----------



## Ryoga74 (22 Ottobre 2015)

Ieri sera con la scusa della partita di Champions della Juve sono uscito con un caro amico a cena. È la prima volta che mi confido con qualcuno di persona su ciò che sta succedendo al mio matrimonio. Lui era la persona giusta: viene da una separazione (con figlia) ci conosciamo da una vita ed è una persona che stimo molto. 
Mi ha fatto bene la chiacchierata di ieri, sono uscito fuori anche aspetti che ancora non avevo sviscerato né qui né da solo. 
La mia unica certezza è che mi serve un po' di tempo DA SOLO per riuscire a capire cosa voglio fare e come voglio gestire la mia vita.
La miriade di dubbi e domande che si insinuano nei miei pensieri come una matassa ingarbugliata mi terrà occupato nel frattempo: un po' la condividerò con voi, un po' con la famiglia e gli amici, grazie ancora per quello che avere fatto per me qui dentro...


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ieri sera con la scusa della partita di Champions della Juve sono uscito con un caro amico a cena. È la prima volta che mi confido con qualcuno di persona su ciò che sta succedendo al mio matrimonio. Lui era la persona giusta: viene da una separazione (con figlia) ci conosciamo da una vita ed è una persona che stimo molto.
> Mi ha fatto bene la chiacchierata di ieri, sono uscito fuori anche aspetti che ancora non avevo sviscerato né qui né da solo.
> La mia unica certezza è che mi serve un po' di tempo DA SOLO per riuscire a capire cosa voglio fare e come voglio gestire la mia vita.
> La miriade di dubbi e domande che si insinuano nei miei pensieri come una matassa ingarbugliata mi terrà occupato nel frattempo: un po' la condividerò con voi, un po' con la famiglia e gli amici, grazie ancora per quello che avere fatto per me qui dentro...


OT

fichissimo il tuo avatar

fine OT


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ieri sera con la scusa della partita di Champions della Juve sono uscito con un caro amico a cena. È la prima volta che mi confido con qualcuno di persona su ciò che sta succedendo al mio matrimonio. Lui era la persona giusta: viene da una separazione (con figlia) ci conosciamo da una vita ed è una persona che stimo molto.
> Mi ha fatto bene la chiacchierata di ieri, sono uscito fuori anche aspetti che ancora non avevo sviscerato né qui né da solo.
> La mia unica certezza è che mi serve un po' di tempo DA SOLO per riuscire a capire cosa voglio fare e come voglio gestire la mia vita.
> La miriade di dubbi e domande che si insinuano nei miei pensieri come una matassa ingarbugliata mi terrà occupato nel frattempo: un po' la condividerò con voi, un po' con la famiglia e gli amici, grazie ancora per quello che avere fatto per me qui dentro...


Vedrai che piano piano la matassa si sbroglia


----------



## Ryoga74 (22 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> OT
> 
> fichissimo il tuo avatar
> 
> fine OT


È iniziato quasi per scherzo, ormai più che un avatar è un compagno di vita (scrivo su un forum di videogiochi da anni). 
Ciao e grazie [emoji4] 


Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedrai che piano piano la matassa si sbroglia


Da persona molto passionale e impulsiva in realtà trovo surreale il mio essere freddo e razionale in questo contesto. 
Sono alla ricerca del caos, ne ho quasi necessità, invece mi sono creato un "limbo" in cui non esprimo emozioni.
Mi sentirei paradossalmente più a mio agio nello sbrogliare affannosamente quella matassa, pervaso e sopraffatto dalle emozioni...
Voglio tornare a sentirmi "vivo", non importa se come persona infelice...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> È iniziato quasi per scherzo, ormai più che un avatar è un compagno di vita (scrivo su un forum di videogiochi da anni).
> Ciao e grazie [emoji4]
> 
> Da persona molto passionale e impulsiva in realtà trovo surreale il mio essere freddo e razionale in questo contesto.
> ...


Non ti preoccupare, riuscirai anche a tirare fuori le emozioni, ora trovo normale che tu cerchi di razionalizzare quello che ti sta succedendo. Ti capisco.


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> È iniziato quasi per scherzo, ormai più che un avatar è un compagno di vita (scrivo su un forum di videogiochi da anni).
> Ciao e grazie [emoji4]
> 
> Da persona molto passionale e impulsiva in realtà trovo surreale il mio essere freddo e razionale in questo contesto.
> ...


Appena ho un attimo leggo la tua storia sono un po assente ultimamente


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> non metto in dubbio che il mio caso sia particolare, ma di casi particolari è pieno il mondo.
> e soprattutto in questo discorso non credo c'entri il genere maschile o femminile


Il genere c'entra. Il fatto che non sia valido per tutti non cambia il fatto che nella maggior parte dei casi siano più gli uomini a sentire la necessità di una alternativa per chiudere una relazione. Ovviamente ci sono uomini diversi e donne diverse.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2015)

Quoto tutti tranne Danny, scusa.
Però se il sentimento non crolla, non crolla.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2015)

*Ryoga*



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Molto interessante il dibattito di oggi sulla fiducia del partner che viene tradito. Alla fine il discorso forse si è un po' perso in qualche divagazione, ma ho letto dei post veramente belli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie!Alla fine conta cosa sei tu e quello che vuoi tu.
Ognuno ti dirà la sua,ma resta un punto:il tradimento è come un vaso che si rompe in tanti pezzi,puoi rimetterli insieme,ma non avrai mai il vaso come era prima,avrai solo tanti pezzi che sembrano un vaso...!
Poi c'è la soggettività della persona.C'è chi accetta di andar avanti nell'illusione di aver davanti sempre lo stesso vaso,e c'è chi vuole vivere una vita vera,accanto a persone vere,perchè magari pensa di meritare altro.....!
Ora conto cosa sei tu!La mia natura è incompatibile con una donna che mente,che scopa e che torna continuando la sua vita come nulla fosse,per me è un compromesso INACCETTABILE,a quel punto vivo da single...ma capisco pure che chi ha figli,una casa,un mutuo fa altro tipo di valutazioni.....


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie!Alla fine conta cosa sei tu e quello che vuoi tu.
> Ognuno ti dirà la sua,ma resta un punto:il tradimento è come un vaso che si rompe in tanti pezzi,puoi rimetterli insieme,ma non avrai mai il vaso come era prima,avrai solo tanti pezzi che sembrano un vaso...!
> Poi c'è la soggettività della persona.C'è chi accetta di andar avanti nell'illusione di aver davanti sempre lo stesso vaso,e c'è chi vuole vivere una vita vera,accanto a persone vere,perchè magari pensa di meritare altro.....!
> Ora conto cosa sei tu!La mia natura è incompatibile con una donna che mente,che scopa e che torna continuando la sua vita come nulla fosse,per me è un compromesso INACCETTABILE,a quel punto vivo da single...ma capisco pure che chi ha figli,una casa,un mutuo fa altro tipo di valutazioni.....


Condivido


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie!Alla fine conta cosa sei tu e quello che vuoi tu.
> Ognuno ti dirà la sua,ma resta un punto:il tradimento è come un vaso che si rompe in tanti pezzi,puoi rimetterli insieme,ma non avrai mai il vaso come era prima,avrai solo tanti pezzi che sembrano un vaso...!
> Poi c'è la soggettività della persona.C'è chi accetta di andar avanti nell'illusione di aver davanti sempre lo stesso vaso,e c'è chi vuole vivere una vita vera,accanto a persone vere,perchè magari pensa di meritare altro.....!
> Ora conto cosa sei tu!La mia natura è incompatibile con una donna che mente,che scopa e che torna continuando la sua vita come nulla fosse,per me è un compromesso INACCETTABILE,a quel punto vivo da single...ma capisco pure che chi ha figli,una casa,un mutuo fa altro tipo di valutazioni.....


:up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:


Tu avanzi una sucata di culo.....ieri sei stato strepitoso.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu avanzi una sucata di culo.....ieri sei stato strepitoso.


Ho troppo pelo nel culo, evitiamo. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Grazie.

PS: anche davanti c'è pelo. preciso, così evitiamo eh! I miei saluti a germano e favino. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

